# Pcos buddies?



## wanna_bump

Looking to buddy up with another lady who has pcos. Been on metformin for about 2 months and just had my 1st AF on it :) so im now cd14. Say hi :) x


----------



## beegray

Hiya!!!:hi:

I was diagnosed last year with it, (insulin related, hormone levels are fine) Doc put me on metformin about 3 months ago but side effects got too bad. I stopped for about 3 weeks and started again friday when I started my first round of clomid:happydance: 50mg. I am now cd6!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Im ttc n have pcos n jus been given metformin, hope to regulate cycles n help me lose weight to get my bfp. Im under fertility n have to los weight before they give me clomid. 
Last cycle was cd107 n this one is cd49 so far.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

Im the same as you Vic, mine is insulin based and was given met to help regulate cycles/loose weight, ive lost around 8lbs so far. My last cycle was 177 days :( so hoping it gets them down, even 40 days would be good! How long have you been on it? x


----------



## Vic20581

Omg a 40 day cycle wud be a dream lol. Iv seen some gals on here sayin how irregular they are n how annoyin it is n there cycle are between 26-30 days. Makes me laugh lol
Well iv jus been given met today. Starting on one day a day for a wk, then going to 2 tabs. Do u get bad side effects, i heard some women have to stop as it makes them so ill.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

Oh I know, that annoys me too! My last cycle was 177 days so O'ing a few days late or having a few days longer cycle would make me so happy! Some people dont know how lucky they are! 

My met side effects werent too bad, i started slowly and worked my way up to the full dose so minimise side effects...i had a feeling of nausea and the runs a bit :S at first but compared to what some ladies experience i think ive been lucky. Hopefully you will too. How are you finding them so far? x


----------



## Vic20581

wanna_bump said:


> Oh I know, that annoys me too! My last cycle was 177 days so O'ing a few days late or having a few days longer cycle would make me so happy! Some people dont know how lucky they are!
> 
> My met side effects werent too bad, i started slowly and worked my way up to the full dose so minimise side effects...i had a feeling of nausea and the runs a bit :S at first but compared to what some ladies experience i think ive been lucky. Hopefully you will too. How are you finding them so far? x

Lol i no there a day or 2 late, n go am i preg omg a bfn n no period wats goin on. Makes me laugh.
Well on day 3 of met now, been ok really, had a bad tum on day 1 but since then nothin, wil do 7 days of 500mg n then do 1000mg. Thought i wud be worse. So kinda happy.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

Yeah I was the same with mine, we must be the lucky ones!

I see your taking Soya aswell? How have you found that? I tried it but still had a super long cycle with no Ov...I think I'd try them again if the met brought my cycles down.

Going to do another weight check this weekend (eeek) its roughly about 1lb a week although i hadnt made any changes to my diet or excerise so this week ive tried eating a low GI to see of that helps. Do you know what bmi/weight you need to be before your considered for clomid? x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Well first mth on soya i had a cd of 107 lol but it did say i ov but only had a lp of 8 days hmm. This mth says i ov on cd30 which i was well happy with but temps didnt stay high n on dpo 10 it took ov away. Now im on cd50 odd n it says i ov again 5 days ago. N with solid red line. But im also on like day 4/5 of metformin so not sure if thats messed it up. Or if its bought my period forward. Wil have to see
N fertility says my bmi has to be under 35 n think mines was 38. Which was bout another st or so
Hows ur cycle goin wat cd r u now. N do u chart on ff or take ov sticks
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

well i hope you dont have another long cycle, I can totally relate to it and its so frustrating. Im charting as well as using cheap opk's. FF is saying in 6 dpo but i think it would be highly unlikely that I o'd on cd14 and the opks have been bfn so its gotta be fluke temps. How about you? Are you ttc #1? x


----------



## Vic20581

Hmm to ov on cd14 wud be quite unlikely. Did u have any crams or anything
Well ff has now taken off solid line. Wil have to see how the nex wk or so goes
Do u take met or clomid or soya
N yeh im ttc #1 how about u
Vic x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Dunno y i asked bout soya. Clomid or met. Weve already spOken about it lol


----------



## wanna_bump

lol dont worry about it! I have tried soya, did nothing for me, clomid i wouldnt be prescribed due to my bmi :( and currently taking met :)

Nope, not cramps or anything (although I usually only get them when af has arrived)
Sounds like your ff is playing up like mine - ive still got crosshairs on mine and didnt take a temp this morning. I'd be thrilled like if I did Ov on cd14 - it'd be a miricle! lol

Im ttc my 2nd, my son is 7 now so there will be a gap, i dont like him growing up alone, with only adults keeping him company so I plan to ttc straight away after in the hope that this child wont have to grow up alone either.

Hope your having a good weekend x


----------



## AppleMuffins

I'll join! I was also diagnosed with PCOS but I'm not on any meds. Back when I was diagnosed, I was having long cycles too. The only thing regular about them is that they were always over 50 days long. I wasn't TTC at that time though so I went on BC and doc said there isn't anything else that needs to be done until TTC. So far this time around, my cycles seem to be stabilizing by some grace of God. I don't know what did it, but my last one was 31 days and before that was 35. I started temping this month and FF tried telling me I Oed CD 14 but I knew that was too early for me. Just this afternoon I got my very first positive OPK test so I am beyond excited. Hoping things work out this month!


----------



## wanna_bump

all sounds good then applemuffins :) ff is saying i ov'd on cd14 too but im yet to get a positive opk. The cm is looking good thought so fx in the next couple of days...bd anyway just incase x


----------



## babysiew

Hi girls, I am diagnosed with PCOS in my teens. My period comes once in 7 mths. Haha... In 2007, I managed to lose 11kg and my period comes once a mth. I conceived my 1st child naturally in 2008. Currently I am trying to conceive for my 2nd child for 1.5 yrs but no news. I have gained a lot of weight since I gave birth in 2009. 

I tried 3 cycles of clomid but my eggs do not respond well. I suspect it is due to my weight. So I have embark on another dieting regime and I have managed to lose 3.5kg in 3 weeks. 

It is very hard for me to ovulate on my own as my eggs do not grow. But last week, I tested my ovulation using OPK, I have two lines. Test line is almost same shade as the control line. If I did ovulate last week, it must be contributed by the weight loss.

Baby dust to all!

Hope to be everyone's PCOS buddies.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey all
Had a great wknd away, totally tired now.
Well carried on takin temps, so ff went from solid red line, to jagged line now to no ov again. Bloodyvthing is doin my head in.
So now in cd 54 n no ov yet, its so annoyin.
Hope ungirls did ov on cd14. That wud be great. 
Weight dont seem to make any dif to my cycles. Wish it did.
Wanna bump. Are u on a diet to get clomid then. Or u not botherin.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

welcome babysiew - well done on the weight loss, i hope it sorts your ovulation :) it sounds like it is already. 

Vik - did you go anywhere nice for your weekend away? I am trying to eat a better diet, but to be honest the met seems to be doing most of the work for me. I've lost 9lbs so far :) cd54 sucks for you...i know what its like, hang in there - really hope you ov

x


----------



## babysiew

thanks wanna_bump. crossing my hairs, fingers and toes! :D


----------



## Vic20581

wanna_bump said:


> welcome babysiew - well done on the weight loss, i hope it sorts your ovulation :) it sounds like it is already.
> 
> Vik - did you go anywhere nice for your weekend away? I am trying to eat a better diet, but to be honest the met seems to be doing most of the work for me. I've lost 9lbs so far :) cd54 sucks for you...i know what its like, hang in there - really hope you ov
> 
> x

Hey well done on the 9lb loss. I hope it starts workin for me too, only on day 6 of it. N after the wknd away with my mate n eatin n drinkin enough to last a yr iv actually put on weight lol. We went to felicstowe, ipswich n essex, was a long wknd. Very tired today.
Do u not have ur chart in ur siggy was gonna keep a eye out to see how ur doin. Does it stil say u ov on cd14. 
Btw where in the uk r u? 
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

I'll try and put my chart on so you can see it. Need all the help I can get with it tbh lol 
Im from middlesbrough in the north-east. Sounds like you had a good weekend, i could do with a weekend away myself.

How are you doing babysiew and applemuffins? x


----------



## wanna_bump

there we go - hopefully that works :) x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Yeh its attached now. See thats wat mines was like on cd30 n stayed like that until dpo10 n then took it away. As the temps arnt high enough, n gone below the coverline. Wen i look at other girls, there is a clear high after ov. Mines have never done that yet!
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

yeah :s i think the crosshairs will be taken off when i put another few temps in, guess we'll see i suppose..really hoping something happens though x


----------



## AppleMuffins

Thanks for asking wannabump. Had super positive opks yesterday. In fact, I think my positive from the day before was a false positive unless digitals are more sensitive because my cheap wondfo was negative that day. Took opk 3 times yesterday and all positive, even fmu. No convincing temp rise today though, but a dip yesterday. Ewcm seems to be gone today. Should probably bd tonight though I'm getting a bit exhausted of bding. Anything for our future little though! 

Today I had to babysit for a child with a fever and sore throat. Def.hope I don't catch anything going into tww, but they're moving next weekend so prob. my last chance to see them. Didn't want to miss out on that. I used to babysit them regularly but my school schedule got in the way so they hired a new sitter so I only get to see them on occasion now. Was totally worth it when she gave me a big ol' hug despite feeling so crummy. Then later she fell asleep on my lap while hugging my arm. Definitely made me wish I had my own though.


----------



## Vic20581

AppleMuffins said:


> Thanks for asking wannabump. Had super positive oops yesterday. In fact, I think my positive from the day before was a false positive unless digitals are more sensitive because my cheap wondfo was negative that day. Took opk 3 times yesterday and all positive, even fmu. No convincing temp rise today though, but a dip yesterday. Ewcm seems to be gone today. Should probably bd tonight though I'm getting a bit exhausted of bding. Anything for our future little though!
> 
> Today I had to babysit for a child with a fever and sore throat. Def.hope I don't catch anything going into tww, but they're moving next weekend so prob. my last chance to see them. Didn't want to miss out on that. I used to babysit them regularly but my school schedule got in the way so they hired a new sitter so I only get to see them on occasion now. Was totally worth it when she gave me a big ol' hug despite feeling so crummy. Then later she fell asleep on my lap while hugging my arm. Definitely made me wish I had my own though.

Awww ur babysittin sounds cute.
Fab news on gettin the opk+ i was told gals with pcos dont always get opk+ so thats great for u. Wish i get one soon.


----------



## wanna_bump

great news on the postive opk :) get bd'ing and good luck, would be sooo good if one of us got a bfp :) I hesitate in saying this but I think i might be on my way to a positive opk too..been getting watery cm aswell as a 2nd line on the opk (not pos but it will hopefully get there in a few days) fingers crossed for me ladies! It would be amazing if I even O'd nevermind got a bfp! Keep plugging away vik and you will get one too :) x


----------



## AppleMuffins

I had just about given up hope for a positive opk. A few days prior the line was getting darker but then it got light again. Figured I missed it if at all. Then I oddly noticed lots of ewcm so I tested and sure enough saw my first ever smiley face. I was so excited that I nearly wanted to call my husband at work to tell him. If I ever get a positive hpt, I don't think ill be able to restrain myself from telling him right away instead of surprising him when he gets home from work. Hopefully my temp goes up so I can confirm. Worried it's a surge without O. I know pcos can be prone to that. Sigh.


----------



## Vic20581

AppleMuffins said:


> I had just about given up hope for a positive opk. A few days prior the line was getting darker but then it got light again. Figured I missed it if at all. Then I oddly noticed lots of ewcm so I tested and sure enough saw my first ever smiley face. I was so excited that I nearly wanted to call my husband at work to tell him. If I ever get a positive hpt, I don't think ill be able to restrain myself from telling him right away instead of surprising him when he gets home from work. Hopefully my temp goes up so I can confirm. Worried it's a surge without O. I know pcos can be prone to that. Sigh.

Hey thats great
I cant seem to get ur chart to work


----------



## AppleMuffins

Yeah, I have to look up how to get it to work. I'm not home and using a kindle right now so I'll have to try later.


----------



## Skie

Hi ladies! I've had PCOS for 6yrs now and I've been TTC for 3yrs. I've seen specialist off/on and its been stressfull. I used to take metformin but it would make me sick,I'd get headaches,upset stomach and nausea.I did some research and started taking Gymnema Sylvestre along with Mushroom Extract. Its controlled my hunger and mood swings and NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO side effects. I started doing acupuncture after reading " The Infertility Cure" great book. The acupuncturist gave me Phlegm Transforming Formula which REMOVES the phlegm on our ovaries. But now I've read alot about Evening Primrose Oil, soy isoflavones, and Red Raspberry Leaf Tea... Has anyone taken either of those!! The last few months a ovulated on my own but last two months I havent had AF (No Im not pregnant) and wanted to start taking EPO, Soy Iso, and RRLT before seeing another specialist in September. Please Help!


----------



## babysiew

Good luck all with the positive OPK!!!


----------



## Vic20581

Its come back n said i ov on cd48, as temps went high again, but too me they dont look high enough, last night n today got really bad crampin on right side. I actually thought it might be ov pains.
Wat do u think?
Vic x


----------



## AppleMuffins

Hey vic! I had cramping on my left side and I'm pretty sure it lined up with just before ovulation. I can't recall having cramping like that before, but it was so mild that I might not have really taken any note of it in the past, especially if I was quite active during the day. It lasted for a good majority of the day though. I agree that your chart doesn't really look like the temps are high enough yet, but I'm new at this. I know FF tried to say I ovulated already at one point, but I too wasn't convinced for the same reason. My temps just weren't really that high. It took off my cross hairs once I got an opk+ though. Keep putting your signs in and hopefully FF adjusts. Hopefully this is it for you!!

My temp jumped this morning! It's quite a bit higher than I've ever seen it, so hopefully that's good news and things are all in working order this month. We didn't get to BD last night though :( We made the effort, but we were just too tired and crummy feeling, me with a headache and husband with a bit of a stomachache. Hopefully the BD the night before was enough. I think I Oed yesterday, but FF doesn't show it yet.


----------



## wanna_bump

Welcome Skye - I hope you find this thread useful, looking forward to chatting with you.

Vic - It sounds like it might have been Ov, have you been doing opks to confirm the temp? Hopefully they'll shift in the morning. Ive never gotten ov cramps before so cant really say too much 

Applemuffins - Wow, your temp really did jump, along with your positive opk its looking good. It looks like you have been bding often enough too get that bfp too :)

My temp dipped quite alot this morning, although i've discarded it as I woke for the loo at 5:30 (usually take it at 8) so reset the alarm for 9 but woke again at 7:30! I think because I know ive got to wake up, my body does it itself bit not at the right times! lol frustrating! After I had a darker opk yesterday with a bit of ewcm Ive got nothing again today :( another typical sign of pcos *cries* I also went to see my gp this morning for more met and asked how long they usually give it to work. He said it was still really early days for me and i'll be due for a review in january as it take can months to work...this seems quite a long time as ive seen some people on here only on it for 3 months :s

x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Yeh iv never had ov pains before either, i jus dont no wat else thesecpains cud be, but one gal said it cudcbe implantation pains, now that is excitin, but i wont read too much into that lol. Will see how temps go tomo. No i dont do opk, never seen a pos, so jus stopped.
Wanna bump, yeh ur temp was very low, must be the time u did it, wil see how it goes tomo for u.
applemuffins, a high temp is always gd, hope u did o. Look forward to seein ur chard.
Skie, i have been takin epo n soya. Not sure if either of them have done anything for me.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

my temp decided to stay low again this morning! its driving me mad that i keep waking an hour before i like to take it so im not trusting the readings :S saying that ive been getting lots of ewcm today so will def be bd'ing tonight just incase, the opk was negative though. 

Hows everyone else today? x


----------



## Vic20581

wanna_bump said:


> my temp decided to stay low again this morning! its driving me mad that i keep waking an hour before i like to take it so im not trusting the readings :S saying that ive been getting lots of ewcm today so will def be bd'ing tonight just incase, the opk was negative though.
> 
> Hows everyone else today? x

Well its still say u have ov. U thinkin its gonna come off soon.
Well my temp was low, so again crosshairs have come off again, for the 4th time, so annoyin.
Vic x


----------



## AppleMuffins

I'm feeling kind of nauseated today. And a little dizzy. I know it isn't related to ttc though because it is way too early to even be a possibility. Either a bug or something I ate. Just trying to drink extra water and taking antacids. Have a bit of running around I have to get done today so just trying to power through it. On the brights side, my temp was still up this morning!


----------



## Vic20581

AppleMuffins said:


> I'm feeling kind of nauseated today. And a little dizzy. I know it isn't related to ttc though because it is way too early to even be a possibility. Either a bug or something I ate. Just trying to drink extra water and taking antacids. Have a bit of running around I have to get done today so just trying to power through it. On the brights side, my temp was still up this morning!

If it stays high for acouple more days will defo say u ov 
Gd luck. N hope u feel better soon.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

i keep expecting my crosshairs to come off but they aren't :s its all confusing, i had a good look through other charts with cross hairs on and its seems to be quite accurate within 2/3 days so who knows. I bet its frustrating when they keep coming off and on. 

Hope you feel better soon applemuffins x


----------



## Vic20581

Omg seriously crosshairs have come back on my chart. Solid red line again. N sayin i ov on cd48 again. Which if correct makes today dpo10. But im sure it will go again tomo lol 
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

well the solid line is a good sign, hope it stays and your bfp comes soon :D can you O that late in the cycle even though you've taken clomid? x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey mornin
Well im not on clomid yet. Will be from next cycle. Im on metformin n soya atm. Dont think soya has done anything lol 
But yeh wen on clomid think it shud be like a normal short cycle like 28 day. So yeh shud ov around about cd14 or there abouts 
Hows ur temp today
Vic x


----------



## Vic20581

Oh actually iv jus looked. Stil sayin u have ov. Have u tested yet or r u not believin u have od yet


----------



## wanna_bump

ahh right, i see lol. How are you feeling then if you have O'd? will you be in with a chance?
My temp was higher again this morning, so i still have the cross hairs on mine :s i wont be in with a chance tho...my and my hubby were in the middle of a big row when ff is saying i ov'd! x


----------



## wanna_bump

i still dont believe it! i will if my af comes on time lol x


----------



## Vic20581

Wel did it once 2 days before it says i od. So u never no. But tbh i really dont think my temps are high enough to say i did. Think i wil jus have to see. 
Oh not gd u had a row at the time it says u od. Well it might b gd then if u didnt o then u stil have a chance for this mth. Lol. Hope u sorted it out with the oh now. 
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

yeah, we're all sorted now :) my temps dont seem to be high enough either, keeping fingers crossed for both of us x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Wanna bump, ur temps gone high again today, looking gd, ur af shud come soon then, if it does thats a great normal cycle lol, shame u didnt bd then.
Me im on cd59 n crosshairs have come off again. Hopin that metformin wil kick in soon, started on 2 x 500mg yday so guess its jus buildin up. Hope also my clomid will come soon. Wud be great to have a normal 30 odd day cycle.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

hiya, I'll be amazed if my af comes in 2 days, even if I've not bd'ed ill still be happy knowing the met is working and im ovulating on my own. I notice your solid red line has went off again :s what dosage of met are you working up too? x


----------



## Vic20581

wanna_bump said:


> hiya, I'll be amazed if my af comes in 2 days, even if I've not bd'ed ill still be happy knowing the met is working and im ovulating on my own. I notice your solid red line has went off again :s what dosage of met are you working up too? x

Yeh i have no line at all now, umm think il be stayin on 1000mg, wat r u takin, n how long u been takin it for, im only on day 10, the first 7 days was only 500mg
Yeh id be well chuffed if i was u if af comes in 2 days. Hope met works for me like that.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

im taking 1g twice a day, so 2g in total. Been on it since may, started taking my full dose in june. I've been wondering if theres anything that can influence the result of an opk (the pcos, met, missing the surge ect) but cant really find anything. Ive not even had a close positive. Bought some more off ebay which came today and I also did a cheapy hpt - which ws obv bfn! i just couldnt resist 'just incase' lol. x


----------



## Vic20581

Oh wow so ur taking double the amount of met than i am. Mayb i shud see if doc can give me higher then. She wasnt too sure how much to give me, do u get it from doc or fertility consultant. Is there any reason y ur not gonna go on clomid.
Iv heard alot of girls never get a opk+ that have pcos. So i dont bother doin them. I prob will if met makes my cycle shorter or wen i go on clomid. I jus cant be bothered to do it everyday, coz cycles are so long il be doin it for wks lol. 
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

I get the met from the doctor, after going for loads of bloods at the hospital. No-ones even mentioned clomid to me really, i think its because they want me to try the met 1st and it will also help to loose weigh. my bmi is around 40 so im assuming they are reluctant to give it to me because of that. Ive been reading up though and apparently its not backed up by medical research.

Dont blame you for not wanting to do opks for months on end - i didnt bother either when my cycles started going crazy! I thought since i'd had an af ive give it a go lol. Starting to feel a bit dispondant tbh - i just want to see that +opk and i'l be happy!

Was talking to another lady who said when she took met it got her cycles down to 28 days from over 100 but she still didnt ovulate. 

So do you think you will see your doctor and get a higher dose of met? Sorry for the long post btw x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey mornin
Jus looked at ur chart so dpo13 does it feel like af is on its way?
Mt fertility consultant wudnt give me met i had to get it from my doc. The fertility doc said he wil give me clomid wen bmi is 35 or lower it was at 38. So not thatcmuch dif from urs. I think i shud speak to doc about upin met, i no im only in my scond wk of met but want to have the best chanc of gettin m bfp.
I no wat u mean i think if i saw a +opk id be over joyed lol, god knows wat id do if a got a bfp preg test lol. 
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

haha i know, i try not to think too much about getting a bfp because ive been ttc so long I feel like id be letting myself in for a fall. 

Yeah 13dpo today, been getting mildish cramps but tbh I wouldnt usually get cramps until af was here so i think it might be psychological lol. How are you feeling? Any good signs of ov? or even af? 

So are you following a particular diet to get your bmi down? Im trying to eat a low GI - trying! Bought a chocolate gatuex for desert after my salad!! opps lol a little treat now and again is ok! x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey evenin
Yeh i only gets cramps like 10 mins before af arrives, so go to loo n yep iv started. N dont no wat ov pains are like lol as dunno if iv ever od before lol. So atm i jus feel normal. 
Im doin the cambridge diet, lost 3 n a half stone in jus over a yr. but i have heard the gi diet is gd for pcos. But atm i jus want to eat crap lol ur dessert soundsnice lol.
Btw wats ur name, where u from n how old r u, if u do t mind me askin lol.
Vic x


----------



## Keekee87

Hi All. 
I would love to join this forum and gain some more information from everyone. I'm 24 and was diagnosed with pcos in February. I had been on bcp for 3 years previously. I am not overweight only symptom I have is irregular periods. Longest cycle was 157 days. I currently on cd 33, have been experiencing some very strange symptons for the past few days which Is new to me. I have had sore nipples, irritability, weeing alot and heavy feeling down below which feels like the start of cystitis but this subsides. Also have ha milky liquid coming from both nipples (when squeezed) which has freaked me out slightly. 
Has anyone had similar symptons or advice? Would be appreciated.


----------



## Vic20581

Keekee87 said:


> Hi All.
> I would love to join this forum and gain some more information from everyone. I'm 24 and was diagnosed with pcos in February. I had been on bcp for 3 years previously. I am not overweight only symptom I have is irregular periods. Longest cycle was 157 days. I currently on cd 33, have been experiencing some very strange symptons for the past few days which Is new to me. I have had sore nipples, irritability, weeing alot and heavy feeling down below which feels like the start of cystitis but this subsides. Also have ha milky liquid coming from both nipples (when squeezed) which has freaked me out slightly.
> Has anyone had similar symptons or advice? Would be appreciated.

Are u actually ttc, n do u no if u have ov this cycle?


----------



## wanna_bump

Vic20581 said:


> Hey evenin
> Yeh i only gets cramps like 10 mins before af arrives, so go to loo n yep iv started. N dont no wat ov pains are like lol as dunno if iv ever od before lol. So atm i jus feel normal.
> Im doin the cambridge diet, lost 3 n a half stone in jus over a yr. but i have heard the gi diet is gd for pcos. But atm i jus want to eat crap lol ur dessert soundsnice lol.
> Btw wats ur name, where u from n how old r u, if u do t mind me askin lol.
> Vic x

Ive not heard of this diet..what are the 'rules' on it? 3 1/2 stone is an amazing weight loss. Im terrible for eating rubbish - put on about 2 stone since I met my husband :( 

My names Kate, I am 28 (29 next month eeeek!) and living in middlesbrough, how about you? x


----------



## wanna_bump

Keekee87 said:


> Hi All.
> I would love to join this forum and gain some more information from everyone. I'm 24 and was diagnosed with pcos in February. I had been on bcp for 3 years previously. I am not overweight only symptom I have is irregular periods. Longest cycle was 157 days. I currently on cd 33, have been experiencing some very strange symptons for the past few days which Is new to me. I have had sore nipples, irritability, weeing alot and heavy feeling down below which feels like the start of cystitis but this subsides. Also have ha milky liquid coming from both nipples (when squeezed) which has freaked me out slightly.
> Has anyone had similar symptons or advice? Would be appreciated.

Hi keekee..I am assuming you have tested for pregnancy? Before my pcos was offically diagnosed I had bloods done which showed a raised level of prolactin, it can cause long cycles as well as lactation. You may need to go and get bloods done if it continues as its a problem with the pituitary gland in the brain. My was ruled out in the end and was just a bit of a fluke but it may be worth getting checked out :) x


----------



## Keekee87

Sorry yes we are ttc and I find it very hard to track my ovulation. The opks cost me a small fortune and didn't have much luck with them at all. I now track my body signals, and have seen a pattern the last few months with slight ovulation pain and my change in cm. I think I may have ovulated around cd24-26 this month. I have sympton spotted for months and have nearly driven myself mad, all end with af!


----------



## Vic20581

Im victoria 31 n in cambsmy doc reccomended the cambridge diet, i had not heard of it either, its a replacement food diet, u buy these back things n have them instead of normal food, but u work up levels until u get back to normal food. Pauline quirk did a similar diet n she lost loads
Vic x


----------



## Keekee87

wanna_bump said:


> Keekee87 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All.
> I would love to join this forum and gain some more information from everyone. I'm 24 and was diagnosed with pcos in February. I had been on bcp for 3 years previously. I am not overweight only symptom I have is irregular periods. Longest cycle was 157 days. I currently on cd 33, have been experiencing some very strange symptons for the past few days which Is new to me. I have had sore nipples, irritability, weeing alot and heavy feeling down below which feels like the start of cystitis but this subsides. Also have ha milky liquid coming from both nipples (when squeezed) which has freaked me out slightly.
> Has anyone had similar symptons or advice? Would be appreciated.
> 
> Hi keekee..I am assuming you have tested for pregnancy? Before my pcos was offically diagnosed I had bloods done which showed a raised level of prolactin, it can cause long cycles as well as lactation. You may need to go and get bloods done if it continues as its a problem with the pituitary gland in the brain. My was ruled out in the end and was just a bit of a fluke but it may be worth getting checked out :) xClick to expand...

Thank you, I will definalty ask my gp for more information. I feel a little fobbed off. Not much was explained to me, have had to do most my research on the net and even then every womans body is different. Think I will make an appointment Monday. I feel having pcos makes ttc even harder than normal


----------



## wanna_bump

Vic - Nice knowing a little more about you :) aww was that what she done - shes lots a load of weight, looks great now. good luck on it, you should loose that bit more being on the met too. 

Keekee - Another GP's appt sounds like the best thing to do. I think they do tend to fob you off sometimes, persistence pays off! I feel like im getting fobbed off as ive just had metformin chucked at me without any tests (lap&dye, ovarian drilling ect) seems like most women with pcos get the meds as well as those things. So if the met doesnt work ill be doing back! 

Wheres applemuffins lately?! x


----------



## Vic20581

Yeh not heard from her in a bit.
Yeh gd to no u a bit more too. Yeh pauline has gone grea, yeh iv got my hols nex wk, so wen i get back wil get straight back on the diet n do it proper again.
Iv had internal scan n ultrasound n bloods think thats all iv had done, but from that they are goin to put me on clomid. Think all the other stuff only happens if they find things wrong.
Vic x


----------



## AppleMuffins

I'm here ladies! Thanks for asking! I started a new job Friday morning. I'm a head teacher in a 3 years old classroom. It's only part time and wasn't quite the job I was looking for, but I'll take it for now. After that I babysat for a 9mos old baby boy in the evening. His mom is visiting the city and needs a temporary babysitter. He's so adorable! Totally increased my baby fever.

Today was interesting too. On our way back from the grocery store, my husband and I found a stray cat. It's a white long haired Persian and is just the friendliest little thing. It must have a home. Our apartment isn't really allowed to have pets so we'll try to find the owners or a new home. We've also got two other kitten fosters at home right now so our apartment is getting a bit crowded!

No news on the TTC front from my end. Temps still looking good, but it's still early.


----------



## Vic20581

Applemuffins, ur temps are looking great. R u in any meds x


----------



## AppleMuffins

Nope, no meds. Just my prenatal vitamins. I haven't been to the doctor yet since we started TTC. My next visit will be at the end of October. 

My temps are still high but they aren't moving around much. I hope thats not indicative of anything.


----------



## wanna_bump

those temps are really good then, esp since your not on any medication. Do you feel like your in with a chance? good luck :)

hows the cat? ive got 2 :) if i didnt have children i'd deffo be a cat woman lol

couldnt take a temp this morning as had a restless morning, took it at 8am like always and it was 35.22! i didnt even bother putting it on! tomorrow is D-day then..will or wont af show?! place your bets lol x


----------



## AppleMuffins

Good luck wanna_bump!

The cat is great. He's such a love bug. If we don't find his owners, I'm going to be so tempted to keep him... My husband will probably have none of that though!

I wouldn't say I have a good feeling necessarily, but I do think I have a chance. We BD really close to O, I had great quality CM, and my temps are all showing that I did indeed ovulate. Since this is my first time charting I don't know what my LP is supposed to look like, or how long it typically is. But so far, my chart looks nice. But, even under perfect conditions, I realize there is still only a 20% chance. Too early to be having any symptoms yet. Still trying not to get my hopes up because I know deep down that I probably just won't get that lucky, but I have some hope anyway. I actually have more hope this cycle than I have in previous cycles! I think this will be the first month I'm truly disappointed to see a BFN whereas before it didn't bother me much since I didn't have much hope, considering my irregular cycles and PCOS.


----------



## wanna_bump

well, as predicted af hasnt shown (it always does 1st thing on a morning) still feeling achey though *shrugs* i was dreaming of getting a + opk last night, never mind a + pregnancy test! I dont mind when i ovulate, as long as I do :( will ff take off the crosshairs if it becomes apparent I haven't O'd yet?

so,when are you going to test applemuffins? really keeping everything crossed that this is your time, how long have you been ttc for? 

Any news with anyone else? Hope you've all had a good weekend x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Wow applemuffin, ur chartin is fab if ur not on any meds, very lucky bein thatvu have pcos
Wanna bump, ur chart is still a bit different, there is no obvious high temps, thats watcmine looked like n then at dpo10 it disappeared. Not sure wat wil happen after dpo14. Mayb wait for signs of proper ov.
Vic x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Was busy for last few days so took temps as normal n jus put them in notes in my phone. So jus put them in ff n guess wat showsim dpo14 lol. N no af. Mayb i shud do a hpk, wil do tomo morn if af not come. But i no it wil be bfn, asmy temps jus have not gone high enough.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

ohhh another tester :) good luck vic, keep us posted x


----------



## Vic20581

Kate, have u tested yet?


----------



## wanna_bump

yeah i did a few days ago and of course bfn x


----------



## Vic20581

Have u not done it again since, oh yeh but u dont think u cud be any way do u. So jus waitin for af, guess in nex few days ur no if the ctosshairs will disappear or wat
Vic x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey mornin
Well dpo15 n a bfn n no period!!!
Think its a fake crosshairs like urs kate. Guess it will jus Dissapear in nex few days x 
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

aww no, sorry to hear that vic :( guess we're in the same boat then. I dunno weather im waiting for af or ov at the moment..my temps have become a bit more stable the past few days though so im hoping thats a god sign and it shoots up so I know its def Ov x


----------



## AppleMuffins

Sorry about th bfns :( I test soon Sunday. This morning I woke up with the feeling that this just isn't my month and the feeling has stuck with me all day. I just don't think this is our month. Hope it is and maybe I'll get some symptoms or temp spike to change my mind but I feel out even though af is still a few days away yet.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey how u all doin
So im dpo16 i think. Gettin tummy cramps for a couple of days feel like af is comin. But norm come within a hr of crampin. N so far no sign of af yet. Dont think im ov either as temps aint gone low or high lol so bit weird. 
Any news kate?
Gd luck applemuffins for sun
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

no, no news with me - temps still pretty much the same. negative opk and no cramps or anything :( 

Do you think your af is coming then vik or not? 

Hubby is taking me to the cimena tonight to see ted - anyone seen it?! im looking forward to it x


----------



## Vic20581

I dont no tummy is really weird. Proper swollin too. 
Both havin weird cycles wil test again tomo
Omg i saw Ted last nite. It is sooo funny. Did not stop laughin n proper belly laughs the whole cunema was the same. U will enjoy it


----------



## babysiew

13dpo, no symptoms. havent tested since 6dpo. Doesnt want to test. Dont want to see BFN. So just gonna let it be haha


----------



## Vic20581

babysiew said:


> 13dpo, no symptoms. havent tested since 6dpo. Doesnt want to test. Dont want to see BFN. So just gonna let it be haha

Hey
U tested on dpo6. U wud never of shown u was preg then even if u was. U cud stil be in with a chance. I wud defo test again on dpo14. Gd luck.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

babysiew said:


> 13dpo, no symptoms. havent tested since 6dpo. Doesnt want to test. Dont want to see BFN. So just gonna let it be haha

Any news hun? good luck x


----------



## wanna_bump

Hows everyone's weekend been? Mines been pretty dull tbh :( 

Still no af/ov/bfp for me so still charting and doing opk's im cd35 now spo getting pretty fed up and wondering if i'll ever actualy ovulate on my own, im trying to eat better, i take the met religiously, lost weight and nothing seems to be working :'( x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey everyone
In spain On hols atm. Havin a great time was 36c today at the beach. Ff says im dpo13 so who nos. temps arnt really high tho. Takin temps everyday stil but no tests while im away. 
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

Well after my little rant this morning, ive just taken an opk and this is the result I got....i didnt do one yesterday so I dont know if its the surge going up or down at the moment - will be doing another one tonight to check, what do you girls think?..lots of bding for me :D
Im so happy ive not had a positive opk in over 2 years :D
 



Attached Files:







rsz_photo0379.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 3









rsz_photo0380.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 5









rsz_photo0382.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babysiew

Thanks for asking girls... Seeing a doctor this Friday :) Thx!


----------



## AppleMuffins

Well I'm out. Negative frer yesterday plus two major temp drops. A bit of spotting started this morning. Af is definitely imminent. At least it was a pretty good cycle considering I ovulated in a timely manner and had a normal lp. On to next month.


----------



## wanna_bump

:( sorry to hear that applemuffins - better luck next time. as you said atleast you got a good cycle length. Hope your having a good holiday vic...jelous! 

After my nearly + opk yesterday my temp hasnt shifted yet ideally i'll get a definate + today or tomorrow then see a change in my chart. I hope its not my pcos taunting me :( x


----------



## kmr1763

Can I join in with you ladies? I mostly lurk on the HPT forum, but am getting a little down watching all the lines! 

My name is Katie, I'm 26. TTC #2.... Haven't been on BC since ttc ds, back in 2008. Now, starting to get discouraged. Got pregnant with ds on Clomid, wanted to try something herbal, but I read mixed reviews out there. Currently on Vitex for a week, on CD 4. I'm a "skinny" cyster.

I'm about to go through and read through the entire thread! Really hope you ladies don't mind me posting, it's been a long road and would love a support group!


----------



## wanna_bump

Hiya kmr - lovely of you to join our little group :) how long have you been ttc this time? 
Im kate, im 28 and have 1 son from a previous r/s. I was ttc my son for 18 months and have been ttc this time for 29 months :( are you back on clomid then? x


----------



## wanna_bump

wanna_bump said:


> :( sorry to hear that applemuffins - better luck next time. as you said atleast you got a good cycle length. Hope your having a good holiday vic...jelous!
> 
> After my nearly + opk yesterday my temp hasnt shifted yet ideally i'll get a definate + today or tomorrow then see a change in my chart. I hope its not my pcos taunting me :( x

I got my + yey, fingers crossed for a temp shift now eeek x
 



Attached Files:







rsz_scan0001.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kmr1763

wanna_bump said:


> Hiya kmr - lovely of you to join our little group :) how long have you been ttc this time?
> Im kate, im 28 and have 1 son from a previous r/s. I was ttc my son for 18 months and have been ttc this time for 29 months :( are you back on clomid then? x

It's so nice to talk to someone, I tell you what! First time round I started TTC in October 2008, when I got off of birth control. I didn't really realize I was having irregular cycles, I just assumed it would happen, but it didn't. In May 09, I went in to see my doctor, who did no diagnostics, just put me on Clomid, and I got pregnant on the third round. Never went back on birth control after DS was born, and again it never happened, and I went back to having irregular cycles (14 day cycles.). Got on Clomid in October 2011, I ovulated but didn't get pregnant, then family emergency and out of town for a few months, back on Clomid April 2012, then off again as hubby was having medical problems at the time. Now I'm going all natural because we are about to move, and I'm hoping to regulate cycles all on my own, with OTC remedies. Vitex is my herb of choice at the moment, along with fertilitea. So fingers are crossed that my body will regulate with minimal intervention, now that I'm being forced to have patience! That's the story in a nutshell :) No meds, just the vitex. Are you guys doing things naturally? By rx? I WANT metformin, but my obgyn told me no-- now I'm just waiting to get down to Louisiana so I can see another doctor and get a different opinion.


----------



## wanna_bump

sounds like you've been through the mill a bit then. I was finally diagnosed and got medication after like 7 months and many blood tests, scans ect (took about a year in total) they told me something I had known since ttc! lol but nevermind. I was given metformin and it seems to be doing the trick so far. Im not taking anything apart from that, I tried vitex but I personally didnt notice any changes..it done miricles for some people though. So why did your doctor not prescribe you it? was there a reason? x


----------



## kmr1763

wanna_bump said:


> sounds like you've been through the mill a bit then. I was finally diagnosed and got medication after like 7 months and many blood tests, scans ect (took about a year in total) they told me something I had known since ttc! lol but nevermind. I was given metformin and it seems to be doing the trick so far. Im not taking anything apart from that, I tried vitex but I personally didnt notice any changes..it done miricles for some people though. So why did your doctor not prescribe you it? was there a reason? x

Because I am underweight, she thinks I'm not insulin resistent. I have read that all women with PCOS are IR to some extent though.. Although I've brought up metformin with every visit and it doesn't get me anywhere! Hubby is in the military, and going through medical retirement process right now, which is why I've let go of further assisted conception right now. If I can't get anything going before he is officially out, I will get into a new doctor and ask for IR testing! And I guess if that doesn't pan out, I'll go on Clomid again. I know I'm lucky in that I know I can get pregnant, even if it takes a little more work than normal-- but I have my pity pot days when I wish I was just like the normal women out there who seem to get pregnant within a few months of trying-- because everything works the way it should! URGH! LOL I am not on the pity pot today, so I should let it go. Hubby and I have leased out our current home, and are in the process of buying a new home in Louisiana, in the same town as both our parents, so I will try to have patience til we can try in earnest again!

I really want to give metformin a try-- In fact, I might very well get in right when I get settled next month to the endocrinologist and see if I can have some tests done straight away...


----------



## kmr1763

Awesome + OPK btw!


----------



## wanna_bump

thanks hun, i was so pleased to see it as you can imagine. Will be bding lots but seeing a bfp seems like a dream to me now so trying not to get my hopes up. 

I know what you mean - i think its natural/inevitable that when you've been ttc for a long time seeing family/friends bfp announcements one after the other, or reading on forums of ladies who have conceived within a couple of months its gets disheartening. Theres a mum and my sons school who has had 1 baby and is pregnant with another in the same time i have been ttc :(

Good luck getting the met when your hubby is retirement. Are you looking forward to living closer to your family? x


----------



## kmr1763

wanna_bump said:


> thanks hun, i was so pleased to see it as you can imagine. Will be bding lots but seeing a bfp seems like a dream to me now so trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> I know what you mean - i think its natural/inevitable that when you've been ttc for a long time seeing family/friends bfp announcements one after the other, or reading on forums of ladies who have conceived within a couple of months its gets disheartening. Theres a mum and my sons school who has had 1 baby and is pregnant with another in the same time i have been ttc :(
> 
> Good luck getting the met when your hubby is retirement. Are you looking forward to living closer to your family? x


I bet it's nice! Love seeing the opks go positive! None for me this cycle, as I tend to get random positives :( been skipping doing my temp for a few months so I'm hoping this cycle I'll have something worth looking at!
I know! Hubby and started ttc # 2 when my friend found out she was pregnant, and her baby is almost a year now! And I will probably keep lurking on the hpt forum, because it's easier to live vicariously through others I don't know :)

Thanks for the luck. We are both very much looking forward to moving closer to home, it'll be nice to have family time more often than once a year! 

Cd 4 today almost over. Ds got my bb thermometer and ripped it open, breaking it! My naughty little boy! Will be using my back-up thermometer tomorrow and then off to buy a new one! Excited for you to be counting your dpo!


----------



## Vic20581

Mornin everyone
How u all doin x


----------



## wanna_bump

kmr1763 said:


> wanna_bump said:
> 
> 
> thanks hun, i was so pleased to see it as you can imagine. Will be bding lots but seeing a bfp seems like a dream to me now so trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> I know what you mean - i think its natural/inevitable that when you've been ttc for a long time seeing family/friends bfp announcements one after the other, or reading on forums of ladies who have conceived within a couple of months its gets disheartening. Theres a mum and my sons school who has had 1 baby and is pregnant with another in the same time i have been ttc :(
> 
> Good luck getting the met when your hubby is retirement. Are you looking forward to living closer to your family? x
> 
> 
> I bet it's nice! Love seeing the opks go positive! None for me this cycle, as I tend to get random positives :( been skipping doing my temp for a few months so I'm hoping this cycle I'll have something worth looking at!
> I know! Hubby and started ttc # 2 when my friend found out she was pregnant, and her baby is almost a year now! And I will probably keep lurking on the hpt forum, because it's easier to live vicariously through others I don't know :)
> 
> Thanks for the luck. We are both very much looking forward to moving closer to home, it'll be nice to have family time more often than once a year!
> 
> Cd 4 today almost over. Ds got my bb thermometer and ripped it open, breaking it! My naughty little boy! Will be using my back-up thermometer tomorrow and then off to buy a new one! Excited for you to be counting your dpo!Click to expand...

Ive heard that of pcos that the lh can be quite high all cycle so will give 'false' positive. I dont seem to have that problem luckily, i can imagine it being frustrating. 

Haha how old is you ds? my ds uses mine to check his temp all the time - luckily i temp orally! Im sooo excited to be counting down my dpo, I am going to do another test or two today..my temp hasnt risen yet though. x


----------



## wanna_bump

Vic20581 said:


> Mornin everyone
> How u all doin x

Hiya Vik...how are you? enjoying your holiday? I got a pos opk yesterday yey so think i'll be ovulating today or tomorrow. How are you getting on, any sign if af or anything? x


----------



## kmr1763

Ive heard that of pcos that the lh can be quite high all cycle so will give 'false' positive. I dont seem to have that problem luckily, i can imagine it being frustrating. 

Haha how old is you ds? my ds uses mine to check his temp all the time - luckily i temp orally! Im sooo excited to be counting down my dpo, I am going to do another test or two today..my temp hasnt risen yet though. x[/QUOTE]

I'm glad you don't have a problem with the opks! It's frustrating seeing the lines go positive but not correlating to ovulation! I will stick with temps for now. Fx about this vitex! I've heard it works wonders for some women! 

Ds is 2 and a half. He is a little monster baby! Haha not really, he is an ever curious little boy who likes to investigate and do everything mommy and daddy do. :) I know haha he's come out of my room many times with my thermometer sticking out of his mouth haha so very good about oral temps lol I actually kind of liked the back-up thermometer I used this am, it's from Walmart, seemed to be more accurate than the pharmacy brand I usually use!

Where are you located? You know I'm stateside, are you as well, or in the UK?


----------



## Vic20581

wanna_bump said:


> Vic20581 said:
> 
> 
> Mornin everyone
> How u all doin x
> 
> Hiya Vik...how are you? enjoying your holiday? I got a pos opk yesterday yey so think i'll be ovulating today or tomorrow. How are you getting on, any sign if af or anything? xClick to expand...

Oh wow bet ur well chuffed. Iv never seen one :( il be lookin out for a big rise in ur temp. Hope this is a lucky mth for u
Well ff adjusted its self. So says im on dpo15 now. Temps dont look that high. But had tummy cramps last wk n been feelin really sick. Goin wee loads. N tummy bloated, lSo i jus dont no. Is it poss to have a bfp without havin that high of a temp? I do feel really dif. Mayb its jus me symptom spottin tho. 
Hope everyone else is ok
Hols r great 30c+ everyday. 
Vic x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey kmr, jus on hol atm welcome to our little group. Il pist more wen im vack im 31 in the uk n ttc 1. Never been proper preg before. Doc thinks iv had a few chemical pregnancies but not confirmed. Never seen a +opk either. Sad i no i tried vitax didnt make a dif to me. But helps loads iv heard. Im on soya dont think doin much either. Gone on metformin bout 3 wks ago hope its doin something. N startin clomid on nex cycle. Hope ur move goes well n u get a bfp soon
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Vic20581 said:


> Hey kmr, jus on hol atm welcome to our little group. Il pist more wen im vack im 31 in the uk n ttc 1. Never been proper preg before. Doc thinks iv had a few chemical pregnancies but not confirmed. Never seen a +opk either. Sad i no i tried vitax didnt make a dif to me. But helps loads iv heard. Im on soya dont think doin much either. Gone on metformin bout 3 wks ago hope its doin something. N startin clomid on nex cycle. Hope ur move goes well n u get a bfp soon
> Vic x

Thank you! I've never ventured on this thread before, but I'm so glad I have now! I hope you have a great holiday and are able to relax and enjoy it! Clomid worked well for me!! The month I got pregnant, I used opks and a sperm friendly lubricant (pre-seed was the brand) and it did the trick! Positive hpt at 9 dpo!!! I have time to waste on vitex, if it doesn't work. The retirement will take several months, and husband will be here until it goes through, and I will be halfway across the country, so just going to hope it evens me out. If not I'll go back on clomid when he retires and go from there!

Look forward to hearing more from you ladies!


----------



## wanna_bump

Hi everyone :) 

Well i got another + opk yesterday but my temp hasnt shifted yet...really hoping todays opk will be - then i shift tomorrow. Im taking it as my last opportunity to bd (thinking today may be ov day) we didnt bd yesterday so hoping we've done enough. 

kmr - Im am from the uk too. Keep us updated on how you get on with the vitex..hope your one of the ladies if works for. Your ds sound like a little cutie - its such a lovely age. Mines at the talking back phase...its tiring! lol

Thanks for the encouraging words vic...im trying not to think of it too much but surely after 29 months ttc its gotta be my turn by now!? lol

x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey kate u had a nice temp rise there. Looks lIke u did ov. Hope u did lots of bds. Mines says im on dpo17 still. Paid for the prescription on ff. so put all my symptoms in for last few days. Its all i cud remember. So nice n colourful now lol. All i need now is a nice really high temp n a bfp on fri n il b laughin lol
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

Vic20581 said:


> Hey kate u had a nice temp rise there. Looks lIke u did ov. Hope u did lots of bds. Mines says im on dpo17 still. Paid for the prescription on ff. so put all my symptoms in for last few days. Its all i cud remember. So nice n colourful now lol. All i need now is a nice really high temp n a bfp on fri n il b laughin lol
> Vic x

Yeah..i was expecting it to jump up a bit more but i guess its better than nothing lol. Fingers crossed its still a bit higher tomorrow. ohhh 17dpo, good luck for testing. Another lady ive been messaging for 2 years has just got her bfp so there hope so us all :) Are you still on holiday? x


----------



## kmr1763

Women can see a slow rise instead of a spike-- it'll probably by clearer tomorrow and the next day!! Bet you get crosshairs! Afm, my temp went way down yesterday and a bit more today :/ not sure what to make of it. I am so not an expert chart reader, do you ladies have thoughts? Cd 7 today, at least it's moving on at a zippy pace. 

Except them weird temps (and I don't normally have normal temps lol) I can't tell if the vitex is doing anything!


----------



## Vic20581

Kmr - not sure on the whole up n down weird temps of urs. From ur last mth it was lookin gd. Mayb its the drop after af ur havin now
Kate - yeh like kmr said u might b havin a slow rise as long as its goin up its lookin gd. Wow after 2 yrs she got her bfp that is gd news. As u say stil a chance for us. Jus sometimes never think its gonna happen. Everyone else eithwr already has kids or get there bfps really easy. Mayb once i get my clomid il b one of the lucky ones. Even tho im on dpo16 n have every symptom goin my temps jus arnt that high. But i was lookin through other charts on ff n one i saw her temps were flat before n after o n then on dpo18 they shot up n she got a bfp. So im hangin on to that lol
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Vic20581 said:


> Kmr - not sure on the whole up n down weird temps of urs. From ur last mth it was lookin gd. Mayb its the drop after af ur havin now
> Kate - yeh like kmr said u might b havin a slow rise as long as its goin up its lookin gd. Wow after 2 yrs she got her bfp that is gd news. As u say stil a chance for us. Jus sometimes never think its gonna happen. Everyone else eithwr already has kids or get there bfps really easy. Mayb once i get my clomid il b one of the lucky ones. Even tho im on dpo16 n have every symptom goin my temps jus arnt that high. But i was lookin through other charts on ff n one i saw her temps were flat before n after o n then on dpo18 they shot up n she got a bfp. So im hangin on to that lol
> Vic x

Temping mostly just puts me confused all cycle-- sometimes I think it stressed me out more than anything! Anyway I shall continue to temp and hope I'll see ovulation on there. 

I think I mentioned that I got pregnant on my third round of Clomid with DS. Clomid has an tendency to dry up CM, and I HIGHLY recommend using Pre-seed. Hopefully this is something available to you, if not I'm sure there are other sperm friendly lubricants out there-- I SWEAR that Pre-seed made the difference for me! I never really get EWCM... So I am convinced that Pre-seed was the determining factor and I HIGHLY recommend. I bet if I'd used it the first or second month, I would have gotten pregnant then! Seriously, look it up... Better yet...

https://www.amazon.com/Pre-seed-W-9-Single-use-Applicators/dp/B004382GWK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345124257&sr=8-1&keywords=pre-seed+fertility-friendly+personal+lubricant


----------



## kmr1763

So I did an opk just now out of curiousity... Definitely a line... I'm getting a little hopeful! Here is a pic, cd 7, diluted pee (I'm a coffee drinker in the am!)

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/3B2C2448-6F7B-4506-8823-06A422FC9CF5-1643-000001B29D4C63BA.jpg


----------



## wanna_bump

kmr - looks like you should ov tomorrow or that day after, thats what mine looked like the day before :) I want to try pre-seed, it seems to have good results. As you I dont really get ewcm either so if this cycle isnt mine ill be getting some. Good luck, you'll only be a few days behind me. x


----------



## kmr1763

LOL I really should just become a spokeswoman. I loved the stuff. Didn't feel weird or anything. I have always had cm issues, so we always use SOMETHING. If anything, pre-seed felt more natural.... Anyways, I'll probably test twice a day or so with opks until my temp does something cool. Hopefully haha. I'm not even sure how many opks I have leftover. Hopefully I don't run out, because I don't feel like buying more!


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies. Took one more opk this afternoon and it's a hair darker than this morning's... I'm only cd 7 though so I'm not sure what to think! Must use sparingly as I only have a few left! Here's a pic... https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/3FA57620-F5AC-4152-8D82-81A86764954E-1643-000001DD02D03179.jpg


----------



## wanna_bump

hmm still not quite + i dont think, unless they have lightened since you took the pic? CD7? wow thats sooo early, do you normally ov early in the cycle? x


----------



## kmr1763

I don't normally ovulate at all. Don't think it's positive, and I don't really expect one either, but if I were normal I would bet ovulation is just a few days away. Don't like using opks. Just don't really mean anything to me... But I'm still hoping lol!


----------



## Vic20581

Kmr - thats a very early show of ov isnt it. That wud be like a early 20s cycle. I have never even had a faint line. So i stopped doin them. Mayb wen im on clomid i mite then. More chance of me ov n not a ridiculously long cycle. 
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

kmr1763 said:


> I don't normally ovulate at all. Don't think it's positive, and I don't really expect one either, but if I were normal I would bet ovulation is just a few days away. Don't like using opks. Just don't really mean anything to me... But I'm still hoping lol!

wonder whats going on then - keep doing them and see what happens :s x


----------



## wanna_bump

Vic20581 said:


> Kmr - thats a very early show of ov isnt it. That wud be like a early 20s cycle. I have never even had a faint line. So i stopped doin them. Mayb wen im on clomid i mite then. More chance of me ov n not a ridiculously long cycle.
> Vic x

You should see a change when your on clomid :) my friend who I mentioned the other day NEVER ovulated...well, like twice in 2 1/2 years, she had 5 cycles of clomid, drilling, met even told she was in early stages of menopause!...then she ov'd on her own and got preggers...turns out she just needed a little extra weight on her :)


----------



## Vic20581

Well ff had jus taken ov off my chart. Proper disappointed. Really had my hopes up. I no it didnt actually look like i ov but i was still hopin. So now i jus want af to come n i can start clomid. This cycle is doin my head in. 
Yeh hope to get my bfp on clomid. X


----------



## wanna_bump

ahh no :( sorry vic..hope your not feeling too down. I know how frustrating long cycles are, even af is a good thing after a while. Are you back from your hols now then? x


----------



## wanna_bump

Ive just had a look at your chart and for the 1st 59 days the temp has been quite up and down, since then they dont seem to have too much fluctuation to them. If you look at mine its got a similar pattern to it, really 'rocky' to begin with then about 10 days before ov they begin to stabilise. So maybe ov is on the way :)


----------



## kmr1763

Vic20581 said:


> Well ff had jus taken ov off my chart. Proper disappointed. Really had my hopes up. I no it didnt actually look like i ov but i was still hopin. So now i jus want af to come n i can start clomid. This cycle is doin my head in.
> Yeh hope to get my bfp on clomid. X

I can't believe how long your cycle is. Your md should have given you provera to start your period when clomid didnt make you ovulate... I THINK I looked at the right chart... Did they do any kind of monitoring? When on clomid, the longest cycle I had was 37 days, and I had ovulated on cd 21- think you should call your doc!

My temp shot back up this morning. Feel so sad. Guess this cycle is going to be an unintelligible one as well. Gah! I had such high hopes... :(


----------



## kmr1763

kmr1763 said:


> Vic20581 said:
> 
> 
> Well ff had jus taken ov off my chart. Proper disappointed. Really had my hopes up. I no it didnt actually look like i ov but i was still hopin. So now i jus want af to come n i can start clomid. This cycle is doin my head in.
> Yeh hope to get my bfp on clomid. X
> 
> I can't believe how long your cycle is. Your md should have given you provera to start your period when clomid didnt make you ovulate... I THINK I looked at the right chart... Did they do any kind of monitoring? When on clomid, the longest cycle I had was 37 days, and I had ovulated on cd 21- think you should call your doc!
> 
> My temp shot back up this morning. Feel so sad. Guess this cycle is going to be an unintelligible one as well. Gah! I had such high hopes... :(Click to expand...

Okay, I'm confused. Have you started yet? It looked like you had taken Clomid at the start of this cycle on your chart. Maybe I misread?


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Yeh got home from hol tonight, proper tired but have restless leg syndrom real bad, hence y im on here at 2.21am lol
No i took soya this n last cycle to see if tha would help. Im not on clomid yet, i hope to be wen af starts nex time if i dont get a bfp by myself.
Iv been on af checkin lots of charts out, lots of bfps come in long cycles n late ovs so stil have a chance. Wat am i cd70 odd atm, last cycle was 107. So this is 30 odd days shorted atm lol. Lookin forward to takin temp in the morn n seein wat happens n then takin a hpt jus to see lol.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

offically 3dpo today yey :) not thinking it could be a bfp but ill be glad knowing im more likely to ovulate again soon. How are your temps vic? x


----------



## Vic20581

Ooh well done kate, 3dpo n solid red line. Hope u got bd in this time. I wil follow ur chart, look forward to seein it rise.
Me back to cd 74, took a hpt thismorn n was a bfn as predicted but did a opt n for the first time ever there was a very faint line, i no ur not meant to do them am but as i was doin a hpt thought id do a opk. So wil take it again later n u never no it might be darker, was excited lol. 
Got back from hol late last night, got home n house a mess, no tea bags so cudnt have a cuppa. Unpacked bag n found mt £50 sunglasses broken. Then twisted my bloody ankle. Was up til 4am with leg cramp n up at 7am, so only 3 hrs sleep. Checked bank online n hubby has spent over £200 in the wk i was in spain, so bit of a shitty home coming. Now on sofa leg up n takin pain killers :(
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

Vic20581 said:


> Ooh well done kate, 3dpo n solid red line. Hope u got bd in this time. I wil follow ur chart, look forward to seein it rise.
> Me back to cd 74, took a hpt thismorn n was a bfn as predicted but did a opt n for the first time ever there was a very faint line, i no ur not meant to do them am but as i was doin a hpt thought id do a opk. So wil take it again later n u never no it might be darker, was excited lol.
> Got back from hol late last night, got home n house a mess, no tea bags so cudnt have a cuppa. Unpacked bag n found mt £50 sunglasses broken. Then twisted my bloody ankle. Was up til 4am with leg cramp n up at 7am, so only 3 hrs sleep. Checked bank online n hubby has spent over £200 in the wk i was in spain, so bit of a shitty home coming. Now on sofa leg up n takin pain killers :(
> Vic x

Thanks, I bd on cd 35.36 and 38 (ov day) so theres a chance. Ohh keep doing the opks then, hope its pos for you soon, your temps are looking alot better than before so hopefully is ov on its way :) 

Nightmare about the sunglasses...not to mention the teabags! Hope the ankles ok too, have a lazy day and get it rested. My son isnt too well today, woke up being sick this morning then he said he felt ok so off we went to the cinema..2 mins later hes sick again out the window of the car...sick everywhere! lol so we're having a quiet one today too. think dh was hoping we could have a couple of pints in a beer garden this afternoon too ( well not me due to the met and the 2ww) hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## kmr1763

So nice to see those crosshairs! So glad for you! Did you dtd around I? There is so a chance!! 

What is soya? I have never heard of it.. But I hope it does something for you!!

As for me, I just did an opk with fmu (why not? I'm a poas addict!) and it's positive. Not sure what to think about that since I did it with fmu. The other test is a clearblue easy fertility monitor stick. Going to see if my monitor will turn on so I can read it...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/253F655E-6EA8-4E0C-94E6-88F0F7C18D9C-277-000000EB9C80DDAA.jpg


----------



## Vic20581

Hey thecleft one looks pretty pos to me, but im not expert lol, will be a early ov for u, great considerin ur on no meds.

Aww ur poor little boy, he so wanted to go out, so a chilled day for u, in ur tww how exciting.

Afm. Went in kitchen to open back door as really hot here n tiptoed to unlock it n bloody foot killed, tex mum she thinks i shud go medical centre n get it looked at. Soya is the herbal version of clomid, u take it like cd2-6 etc. dont think it works for me, last cycle i had a cd107 n said i ov n only had alp of 8 days n then af. This cycle on cd70 odd. N been on metformin like 3 wks n got a faint line on opk, so im thinkin met might be workin for me. I shud take another one now. Jus worried there b no line n il b disappointed. Well it cant b the end of ov as temps arnt showin any sign of ov. Will do one nex time i want a wee lol.
Vic x


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey girls do you mind if i join? 

I was told i have PCOS in feb. havent been ovulating for over 8 months. getting to the point where i feel will this ever happen again? been ttc for 18months no joy :( was on clomid for 2 months never worked for me so now waiting to see specialist..

so would be nice to meet others that know how i feel xx


----------



## kmr1763

Vic20581 said:


> Hey thecleft one looks pretty pos to me, but im not expert lol, will be a early ov for u, great considerin ur on no meds.
> 
> Aww ur poor little boy, he so wanted to go out, so a chilled day for u, in ur tww how exciting.
> 
> Afm. Went in kitchen to open back door as really hot here n tiptoed to unlock it n bloody foot killed, tex mum she thinks i shud go medical centre n get it looked at. Soya is the herbal version of clomid, u take it like cd2-6 etc. dont think it works for me, last cycle i had a cd107 n said i ov n only had alp of 8 days n then af. This cycle on cd70 odd. N been on metformin like 3 wks n got a faint line on opk, so im thinkin met might be workin for me. I shud take another one now. Jus worried there b no line n il b disappointed. Well it cant b the end of ov as temps arnt showin any sign of ov. Will do one nex time i want a wee lol.
> Vic x


Ahhh, soya is soy isoflavones... Or the equivalent. I tried it one cycle! Think I did cd 3-7, this is when my cycles were 14 days long. I didn't o, but my cycle lengthened by three days. I was using the cbfm and got high readings that cycle, so I know it did something, just not enough. I was torn between those and vitex this cycle, but I went with vitex. I have heard awesome things about the soy though, so fx for you!!

I'm not sure about my temps the past couple days. I think ds has done something to them. I temped this am and got 97.38, and then immediately temped again and got 98.80!!! Huge difference, so I think I will disregard the temps from yesterday and today and go out and get a new bbt. Urg!


----------



## kmr1763

babydeabreu said:


> Hey girls do you mind if i join?
> 
> I was told i have PCOS in feb. havent been ovulating for over 8 months. getting to the point where i feel will this ever happen again? been ttc for 18months no joy :( was on clomid for 2 months never worked for me so now waiting to see specialist..
> 
> so would be nice to meet others that know how i feel xx

Hey! I am pretty new on this thread as well. Trying herbal remedies til bfp or til I can get in to see doc. It is depressing, but at least there are forums like this where you have people to talk to about everything!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey yeh cors u can join us, so u was on clomid only 2 mths n ur not on it no more, normally ur on it 6 mths i thought, how long till ur next apt. Yeh i no i have the same feelin of wil it ever happen.

Oh yeh them temps are very dif, so u got a new bbt then. If u r ov then its a nice short cycle, wud much prefer that than a 70-100 day one lol.
Yeh soya isthe same as soy. I did try vitax for one mth it didnt do anything. I think sometimes thesethings might take a few mths to work, but im so impatient. But iv heard great things about both of the tabs. They work grea for loads of people. Well i jus did a opk n itslighter than this morn, hmm not gd :( 
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Vic20581 said:


> Hey yeh cors u can join us, so u was on clomid only 2 mths n ur not on it no more, normally ur on it 6 mths i thought, how long till ur next apt. Yeh i no i have the same feelin of wil it ever happen.
> 
> Oh yeh them temps are very dif, so u got a new bbt then. If u r ov then its a nice short cycle, wud much prefer that than a 70-100 day one lol.
> Yeh soya isthe same as soy. I did try vitax for one mth it didnt do anything. I think sometimes thesethings might take a few mths to work, but im so impatient. But iv heard great things about both of the tabs. They work grea for loads of people. Well i jus did a opk n itslighter than this morn, hmm not gd :(
> Vic x

Yeah I am deffo going to get a new thermometer today. Don't want to worry that mine is malfunctioning!!! Before I did Clomid, my cycles were sooo short. 14 days long. Almost always 14 days. So there was never any hope. It was so depressing! So I did clomid cycle #1, and after that cycle, I had a 45 day cycle, then a 70 some day cycle, which only ended with provera... :( then cycle #2 with clomid, which did not work as well, o on cd 21. After that cycle I had a 33 day cycle, and then a 40 cycle. Now cd 9... Blah! I almost want to just give up everything and wait til I can resume with clomid again. It's getting really discouraging!


----------



## Vic20581

Isnt it mad how all our cycles are so different, wat i wud give to have a 28 day cycles, when u read some girls come on to the hr as the mth before must b great lol.
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Vic20581 said:


> Isnt it mad how all our cycles are so different, wat i wud give to have a 28 day cycles, when u read some girls come on to the hr as the mth before must b great lol.
> Vic x

I know! How depressed I get when I think of all the people who take their ability to get pregnant for granted!! My best friend has had three children, two were unplanned, and anytime I breathe a word of envy she gets so mad at me! She thinks it's a curse, and I would trade problems with her in a heartbeat... She just doesn't get it!


----------



## wanna_bump

welcome babydeabrue, thanks for joining us, hope you find this thread useful.

kmr - the pink ov test looks + but the blue one doesnt :s 

I know what you girls mean - i find it so irritating when someone posts and is like 'ohh no - my cycle has jumped to 32 days' and so on...i feel like shaking them and telling them how lucky they are! TTC with a fertility issue is so hard, and often doesnt get diagnosed until after a year/18 months so i dont know about you ladies but I felt like all that time had been wasted. Saying that i bet id be one of those people if I had normal cycles lol!


----------



## Vic20581

Yeh it does annoy me, iv seen one so i have real bad irregular periods they go from cd28-cd32 lol, wat i wud have to be that irregular lol. Try givin them a bloody 100 day cycle lol. Least they get 12 chances a yr. im lucky if i get one lol. Oh wel guess we all have our different issues. 
Gonna take another opk later n see how it is. 
Vic x


----------



## babydeabreu

kmr1763 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls do you mind if i join?
> 
> I was told i have PCOS in feb. havent been ovulating for over 8 months. getting to the point where i feel will this ever happen again? been ttc for 18months no joy :( was on clomid for 2 months never worked for me so now waiting to see specialist..
> 
> so would be nice to meet others that know how i feel xx
> 
> Hey! I am pretty new on this thread as well. Trying herbal remedies til bfp or til I can get in to see doc. It is depressing, but at least there are forums like this where you have people to talk to about everything!Click to expand...


hey :)

What kind of herbal remedies are you trying? indeed these forums are a god send :thumbup:



Vic20581 said:


> Hey yeh cors u can join us, so u was on clomid only 2 mths n ur not on it no more, normally ur on it 6 mths i thought, how long till ur next apt. Yeh i no i have the same feelin of wil it ever happen.
> 
> Oh yeh them temps are very dif, so u got a new bbt then. If u r ov then its a nice short cycle, wud much prefer that than a 70-100 day one lol.
> Yeh soya isthe same as soy. I did try vitax for one mth it didnt do anything. I think sometimes thesethings might take a few mths to work, but im so impatient. But iv heard great things about both of the tabs. They work grea for loads of people. Well i jus did a opk n itslighter than this morn, hmm not gd :(
> Vic x

Hi vic :thumbup: thanks for letting me join. be nice to get to know others that are finding it hard...having problems and feel like their getting nowhere:dohh:

well i was put on 50mg for one month which took me to a 46 day cycle so i literally missed a month..then the next month my doc told me to try 100mg..still no joy as i had another long 58 day cycle so now he said to wait till the specialist gets intouch..as from the scan it looks like the clomid doesnt work for me. i have three cyst on my left ovaries and two on my right. so pretty much sucks. the thing is with my son i had no problems...never had pcos or any problems...we was on and off trying for about 11 months with him but went all out and got pregnant in the last 4 months...if that makes sence. so you could say 11 but i say 4 as thats when i made sure we dtd on the correct day. :thumbup:

ive been having bloods taken to see if my progesterone levels go up and no joy for like i said before 18months:nope: so now im just waiting on the specialist to get intouch so that he can help me as im getting nowhere :dohh: 

be great to get to know you all and hopefully get some bfp in this house xx


----------



## Vic20581

So ur ff chart from last mth did u ov by urself then, looks gd for a cd31 but no bfp. So ur jus doin it natural u til u hearback from themhave u tried agnus castus or soya there herbal varieties of clomid, they have worked quite well for alot. Dont think neither have worked for me tho lol. But now on metformin, so hopin that wil do something til i start clomid, on cd 70 odd now. So waste of 2 mths :(
Vic x


----------



## babydeabreu

yup..this is the first month in 8 months ive had a "normal"ish cycle. 31days is short compared to my others. i havent been using ff that long i was using countdowntopregnancy instead so all my cycles before are on there. 

my docs has told me not to take anything as he wants my body to have a break. so this month ive had nothing..not even blood test. so even tho my temps last month were good im not sure if i did or not. i had a scan when i was 5dpo and didnt show nothing of ovulation only cysts...so im not convinced i did. ive been having bloods taken since feb 2010 and each month no ovulation...even trying to take them later still nothing! my cycles have been 40-60 so have missed alot of months out. 



70days is long also ..so sorry its been that long. hope the metformin helps for you. have u been seeing a specialist? what have they been doing to help you other metformin? i thought they would give clomid before metformin??


----------



## Vic20581

Well i first got told i had pcos like 10 yrs ago, was under fertility after tryin a yr, was put on metformin, n before i went on clomid i broke up with my hubby so went back on pill, kinda been on n off tryin since, with stuff comin up, me gettin fed up, goin on the pill, n implant, now on 3rd lot of seein fertility, iv lost 3 n a half st, n need to lose another stone before they give me clomid. Iv had tons of bloods n scans, n dont think iv ever o'd not that im aware of anyways. So my doc put me on met like 3/4 wks ago. To try n help me lose this other stone n see if cycle does anything dif. N this morn i got my ever first very faint opk but twice since no line at all. Ff has said iv o'd 3 times this cycle lol. Jus have to keep goin. Hopin to start clomid nex cycle wen ever that is, i hear such gd things about got my hopes up that it will work. Gonna b so disappointed if i dont even O, but i guess only time will tell. 
If must b so frustratin for u, havin ur little one with not much hassle n now its hard to fall preg again. 
I have heard that if u have pcos n then get preg that u fall quickly with ur scond. Im hopin that will be me lol. As im 31 already, think i at least want 2. Lol look at me plannin 2nd baby n im not even preg with my first lol. 
Vic x


----------



## babydeabreu

i think thats the best way to be though....when u want something so bad and have trouble getting it..you do feel the "need" to plan. im the same thinking about three..just incase i cant have two so im trying to do the best to make it happen..just not planning that way. 

thats good that your getting opks coming through..it would be great if you did get a positive whilst on the met. really hope it works for you hun. 

clomid can be good..and it does work wonders for people..just didnt work for me. not sure what the docs will do next ..just a waiting game now hoping to get an appointment! 

well i was hoping to have another one not long after my first. it was like hitting a deadend. no answers no explanation. just you have pcos, your not ovulating.. really sucks dont it. i ve been tested for so many things and all come back fine. so what the hell? im hoping that if i keep doing the natural something good will come of it. if it dont well i dont have a choice! 

will keep my fingers crossed that u get a nice positive in the next couple of days..then you can get bloods done to check your progesterone levels to see if u have ovulated :)

will be looking out for your opks who knows in the next couple of days :)


----------



## kmr1763

wanna_bump said:


> welcome babydeabrue, thanks for joining us, hope you find this thread useful.
> 
> kmr - the pink ov test looks + but the blue one doesnt :s
> 
> I know what you girls mean - i find it so irritating when someone posts and is like 'ohh no - my cycle has jumped to 32 days' and so on...i feel like shaking them and telling them how lucky they are! TTC with a fertility issue is so hard, and often doesnt get diagnosed until after a year/18 months so i dont know about you ladies but I felt like all that time had been wasted. Saying that i bet id be one of those people if I had normal cycles lol!

The blue test is not an opk, it is for clearblue easy fertility monitor. One line measures for lh and one is for estrogen.


----------



## kmr1763

I'm replying to all of you lol too many to quote...

Herbal remedies-- I've read up on a lot. Right now I'm taking vitex, or angus castus. So far haven't noticed much difference, but I've read that it can take up to three months. I've also read good things about maca root... Wanted to try it, but can't find it locally, and I already had the vitex. I tried soy one cycle, and that didn't do anything... 

Vic-- after I started getting my period again after I had ds (one year exactly!) is when I started having 14 day cycles again, just like before I got pregnant... So getting pregnant with number 2 has been just as hard-- even harder, IMO for myself, than it was the first time. I hope it's easier for you ladies!!


----------



## threemakefive

Dont mean to barge in but...your title of the post caught my eye...just wanted to let you all know, while sometimes concieving with PCOS is hard it can happen and I am proof :) I have been pregnant 4 times now, one resulting in a mmc but 2 live births and a healthy one growing!! just thought I would share that their is hope even if it seems to take awhile and also the best advice I got was to start a low carb diet or even "the pericone(sp?) perscription" its a book on a lifestyle change...I did low carb lost some extra weight and got my AF back with no meds!!! The low carb helps even for people who don't have weight to lose as it helps adjust the hormones apparently!! Good luck to you all!!


----------



## kmr1763

I wish losing weight was an answer!!! I am about 115 lbs soaking wet, and before I had my gallbladder removed was 135. Had the same problems back then :(((


----------



## kmr1763

I didn't read that last part! I might try low-carb diet after we make our move. Did you just make small switches? Like wheat instead of white bread, brown instead of white rice and stuff?


----------



## Vic20581

Yeh isnt always about weight, i was alot lighter wen i was 21 n under fertility n stil didnt ov then, but as im more now, the first thing they think is oh lose weight n ur ov n have normal cycles, i no it wont happen. But they dont listen.
Vic x


----------



## babydeabreu

i think a diet can help if your over weight..but if your a normaly weight a diet isnt the answer...i think just generally eating healthy can help along with good exercise. good for the heart and mind which is good for hormones. everyone is different and everyones body takes differenly to stuff. over the years of trying ive notice the more things i use to help the more my cycles change and gets messed up. if u notice a good change in what ever your doing then keep doing it. what works for me might not work for you! 

thanks for your post threemakefive. hope is always a good thing.Nice to know it can happen .. good luck with this one..wishing u a h&h 9 months xx


----------



## kmr1763

That has got to be the most frustrating thing ever-- being told to lose weight! My sister has pcos as well-- she's never really cared, though, because ttc is far off for her. She had weight loss surgery over six months ago, but still has cycle problems... I just am venting lol she's lost over 100 lbs and it hasn't made a difference to her yet.


----------



## babydeabreu

its ture. i was told to lose weight as i put a bit on when i had my boy. i lost some and like u just didnt make a difference. thats why i think in SOME case just eating healthy helps more than the actual weight loss x


----------



## kmr1763

I think I'm going to abandon opks for sure. I keep getting positives, and while I KNOW pcos can give false positives, it still gets me hopeful! No temp shift yet, another positive opk. Cbefm says low fertility. Boooo.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey i have recently been diagnosed with PCOS and i have been TTC for nearly 4 years. My cycles are regular (between 26-35 days) but i need to have more bloods done to know if i ovulate or not (assuming i dont because if i do and i havent managed to get pregnant in all that time then i am just seriously unlucky) had a few months of TTC just relaxing and not using anything but now i'm gonna go back to the fertilty specialist and see what they want the next step to be, hoping that i fall this cycle though.

xxxxxx


----------



## threemakefive

Well, I may not have made it clear, but my point wasn't just the losing weight, while that does help alot of women my point was that eating a bit less carbs makes your blood sugar better which can really make a difference in other hormones!

And yes, doing it for this for helping to lower sugars and help hormones just making minor changes are exactly what you want to do!!


----------



## wanna_bump

Welcome to our new peeps :) 4 years ttc lupinerainbow? How have you stayed sane? lol

So do you think you have ov'd then kmr? Vic - how are you hunni, any signs of anything?

I've been a bit emotional today, almost cried a couple of times but its been a stressy day with one thing and another - just cant wait to crawl in to bed tonight, I'd have a beer if i wasnt on the 2ww! x


----------



## kmr1763

No sign of o based on temps... And I trust temps more than anything! So no... Stressful here too, moving our furniture into storage and getting ready to move cross-country! Tired just thinking on it...

How many dpo are you now wanna?? Still too early for testing, or no?


----------



## wanna_bump

still too early, im only 4dpo...going to do my best and hold out until 14dpo :s not sure if i will or not lol x


----------



## kmr1763

wanna_bump said:


> still too early, im only 4dpo...going to do my best and hold out until 14dpo :s not sure if i will or not lol x

You have will power! I'd be starting at 8dpo and probably several times a day haha! I'm excited bigtime for you to test!!!! Even think I will order some ics soon just to prepare. I have a feeling vitex isn't doing much, so when I get to LA, I'm going to pursue metformin!!! I feel like I need to demand attention. My temps are looking funky... Sh and I have been bding every other day, and I guess we will try to keep at it until I (IF I) get a temp shift.


----------



## lupinerainbow

wanna_bump- The trick was i was never sane in the first place :haha: but seriously it has been hard! But we are determined and know what we want, i feel it has brought us closer as a couple. I get my down days where i feel sorry for us but i'm sure our time will come when it is ready. The longer the journey gets in some ways it gets easier because eventually your hope is not so much so you kind of deal with it better if that makes sense? Good luck with testing! :D really hope you get your bfp!

kmr- If you are stressed and moving cross-country i am guessing you will probably ovulate late this cycle. Hope it comes quickly for you though!

Guessing i am 1 ot 2 dpo but i might not have ovulated yet... thats if i do ovulate of course so going to carry on with bd'ing for another few days, also got heatstroke which is lovely! 


xxxxxx


----------



## kmr1763

lupinerainbow said:


> wanna_bump- The trick was i was never sane in the first place :haha: but seriously it has been hard! But we are determined and know what we want, i feel it has brought us closer as a couple. I get my down days where i feel sorry for us but i'm sure our time will come when it is ready. The longer the journey gets in some ways it gets easier because eventually your hope is not so much so you kind of deal with it better if that makes sense? Good luck with testing! :D really hope you get your bfp!
> 
> kmr- If you are stressed and moving cross-country i am guessing you will probably ovulate late this cycle. Hope it comes quickly for you though!
> 
> Guessing i am 1 ot 2 dpo but i might not have ovulated yet... thats if i do ovulate of course so going to carry on with bd'ing for another few days, also got heatstroke which is lovely!
> 
> 
> xxxxxx


Thank you for the encouragement! Ovulation is very rare for me, though, so I'm not expecting much!!! 

Your positivity is enlightening. I'm sure you will persevere! It's hard sometimes to see the forest through the trees... I know that I'll have another child at some point, but it's difficult to think that when the difficulties are nearby every day. I love your optimism! And I can't wait til dh is retired and has moved home so we can start trying seriously! Right now it doesn't seem like it's likely at all! Another rant. We are going through clothes and deciding what to store and not to store and I needed a break lol.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey all

Kate ur temps are looking gd, slowly gettin higher. Gd luck.
Kmr ur temps are very up n down, i did think u was o'in the other day, but u havin the issue with opks is a nuisance isnt it.
Welcome lupiner, hope u can work out if u r o'in or not n get ur bfp soon.
Me im on Cd76, the faint +opk i had the other day has long since gone, tried twice since n both bfn. I also did 2 hpt aswell n yes still bfns lol. Js waitin to o soon or my af which ever comes first lol.
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Yep I was hoping for some decent temps this cycle, but it's gone all funky so I've stopped hoping for o! Now I just want to make my move so I can get into the doc!!


----------



## wanna_bump

Sorry to hear about the opks and hpts vic...dont give up though, something will happen eventually. 

kmr is right when she said about how incredible your positivity is lupiner. its amazing how your ttc journey has brought you closer as a couple. It drives so many people apart. I was intially quite scared my husband would leave me to be with a woman who was 'working' and he had the same fears when he was going for his SA tests!

Nothing really to say bout me..still getting af type cramps which is annoying me now! But temps are still alright..not as high as I would like/expect x


----------



## Vic20581

wanna_bump said:


> Sorry to hear about the opks and hpts vic...dont give up though, something will happen eventually.
> 
> kmr is right when she said about how incredible your positivity is lupiner. its amazing how your ttc journey has brought you closer as a couple. It drives so many people apart. I was intially quite scared my husband would leave me to be with a woman who was 'working' and he had the same fears when he was going for his SA tests!
> 
> Nothing really to say bout me..still getting af type cramps which is annoying me now! But temps are still alright..not as high as I would like/expect x

Ur only on dpo5, so cramps might be a gd sign, doubt it is af. Try n be positive. Its all lookin gd for u at the mo. enjoy ur tww. :winkwink:
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

cheers hun, im trying! lol time seems to be going slowly.Keep thinking how i'll be if its a bfn again...or even a bfp :/ im not used to this 2ww malarky! lol x


----------



## Vic20581

Lol its easy for me to give u advice coz iv never been in a proper tww, mines have always been dodgy looking ones on ff, where the temps arnt high n no +opk. i wil prob b the exact same as u. Jus the thought of gettin a bfp at the end of a tww jus seems impossible. Sometimes i jus think its not ever gonna happen. But we got to stay positive, or we have no chance do we. :) x


----------



## Vic20581

I forgot to say. 
Iv been on met for over 3 wks now n im sooo ill. Everytime i eat anything i want to throw up, wen i havnt eaten n im hungry i want to throw up, im on the loo like 3/4 times a day, its not gd, im only on 1000mg. I darnt even think about goin up to 1500mg. 
Does anyone else feel like this, n if so, how long did it last.
Is this how u lose weight on it lol, as u give up eatin. Lol
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

we do..i try to stay as positive as i can. It would be so easy to feel negative and bitter.
Proper bored tonight, my hubby is away tonight so im all on my lonesome :( didnt want too but watching that ian brady thing on ch4...x


----------



## wanna_bump

Vic20581 said:


> I forgot to say.
> Iv been on met for over 3 wks now n im sooo ill. Everytime i eat anything i want to throw up, wen i havnt eaten n im hungry i want to throw up, im on the loo like 3/4 times a day, its not gd, im only on 1000mg. I darnt even think about goin up to 1500mg.
> Does anyone else feel like this, n if so, how long did it last.
> Is this how u lose weight on it lol, as u give up eatin. Lol
> Vic x

lol...i was lucky not to experience many symptoms - my advice would be to 'power through' look at me..not had an af/ov in atleast 6/7 months then did :) stay on the 1000mg for a bit longer then go up to 1500 x


----------



## Vic20581

Yeh iv been reading that it says go back to 500mg again, n then go back up to 1000mg wen better, but im thinkin if i do that i will jus start at thebeginnin of bein ill again. Yeh gonna jus carry on. Wen in the day do u take urs n do u take it with food?
Im alone tonite too, watchin cop squad lol. Got to go to a hosp apt tomo for allergy testing, as 2 mths ago suddenly got asthma again after not havin it for yrs, n then i had like 8/9 episodes of asthma n allergy attacks which led to me havin anaphylaxis shock, had to go hosp twice last mth for emergency trestment, have to carry a epipen with me now. So hope tomo to find out wat it is im allergic too. Sorry for the off topic ramble lol.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

ohh thats serious, bet that was so scary..hope you get sorted tomorrow then. Dont worry about going off topic..its good to get away from ttc for a bit! anything to take my mind off the 2ww! 

I take the met usually with brekfast (if I have it, if not lunch) then at tea time. Right after ive eaten. Sometimes i even just have 1 weetabix or an apple and thats enough so it doesnt irritate me. Its crap your having a bad time with it x


----------



## Vic20581

Yeh it was scary, hubby called ambulance out, had nebuliser, a canular, steroids, adrenalin. Drip, N stayed the night in the hosp. Nex time, hubby took me up hosp but nebuliser n steroids sorted it. N All the others i dealt with myself. If it happens now i take 8 steroid tablets, a antihistine, 2 puffs of brown steroid pump, n 8 puffs of blue pump, if throat still closin n hard to breath then inject epipen into my thigh n call ambulance. Lol sounds a right shit dont it lol. It aint fun lol. 
N ontop of this ttc, but havin a shit time with hubbi. Me twistin my ankle, i have fibromyalgia, n a dizzy migraine condition. U may wonder y i even wanna get preg lol. But have done for yrs, n i js get on with things as u do lol.
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

I'm so jealous you guys are in the UK! Lol the thread is so busy during the night when I'm sleeping, but I hand around all day and it's gone quiet! 

Wanna just being in the tww is awesome! And 6dpo today oooh you can start testing soon! And I would SERIOUSLY say the cramping seems a very good sign! Little bean might be making itself at home in there! If that is implantation cramping, I bet you could test at 8dpo :)))) lol I am living vicariously through you! 

Vic-- so sorry to hear about your asthma troubles! It's good you've gotten good treatments and are getting allergy tested... Seems like they are taking good care of you!

Afm, temps are doing nothing fun... REALLY just want to see crosshairs on ff for once! Ugh!


----------



## wanna_bump

haha im gonna test at 12dpo i think..still early but will be enough for it to show if it is a bfp :) another 6 days too wait - seems agessss away boooo. Fingers crossed your right and the lil bean is making itself comfy. Hope you get a 2ww soon kmr, apart from that temp dip in the middle your temps look ok..maybe just slept with your mouth open or pulled the covers off you or something? Im terrible for sleeping with my mouth open, my nose doesnt seem to want to function at night!

Vic - how did you get on with your appt today? x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Yeh kate 12dpo sounds gd to test, i have vip on ff, n even if u get a bfn on 12dpo dont mean ur out, as a few dont get a bfp until like 18dpo, so until af shows u have a chance.
Kmr, keep forgettin ur not in the uk. Ur stil involved, so dont worry lol
Had prick tests on arm, showed no allergys. Gonna have lots of bloods done at docs to tests for other stuff. She thinks it might b a reaction to adectives which they cant test for. She think its meanly asthma, got to change the pumps. N change the pain killers i take. N see how the bloods go. Got asthma clinic on thurs n seeing doc on fri. 
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Morning ladies! Wanna, idk how I'm going to wait til 12dpo!! I'm too excited for you! Better post pics of your tests on here for us!!

I had another mini dip this am... It IS cold in the house, hubby jacks the ac down until I'm shivering in bed :/ we are almost finished packing up this house! Leaving Sunday morning... I'm so ready to get this move behind us!! 

Vic, how are you doing? O yet? I hope something happens for you soon. Soy did nothing for me, really. But clomid gave me a STRONG o. I'm excited for you! I'm excited for me too lol for when I can get back to the doc and really start ttc. I hate moving!


----------



## wanna_bump

Glad your appt went ok vic and thanks for the words of encouragement. 
Lol i will put pix of my test of if its bfp :) i darent get too excited and dont want to set myself up for a fall. Feeling really tired today and the cramps/pains are back. Good luck for the move hun. Bet you cant wait so you can try clomid again (have I got that right?) x


----------



## Vic20581

Kmr - lol ur excited for everyone lol. Hope ur mve goes well, wen is movin day? I hate moving, i gather ur movin area. Bet u cant wait til u can get goin proper on the ttc. 

Kate - ur temps are stil above the coverline. I look everyday, hope to see a bit raise one day, n wil start gettin excited for u. I no wat u mean, u dont wanna set ur self up for a fall. But i guess thats wat ttc is all about. Esp for us gals, excited if we get a +opk, excited if we get a raise in temps, excited to be in the tww then a shity 2 wks of spottin every symptom possible not wantin to build our hopes up for a bfp. Remind me again y do we put ourselves through this lol.

Afm - i really dont no, my temps are all higher than earlier in the cycle, n there more stable but no sign of O yet. Well not been so sick or bad tum yday or today, im gettin excited to not be gettin any side effects from met for 2 days. How sad is that lol.

Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

haha i dunno why we put ourselves through this. Yeah I was hoping my temps would get higher :( hope its not a bad sign, it dropped a bit this morning too. Good news on not getting any met side effects, hope it continues. x


----------



## kmr1763

I am living vicariously through you guys, as I doubt I will I this month! When I move (yes, cross-country, BLUGH) I am going to ask doc about metformin!! What I really want is to o on my own, try to correct the problem instead of masking it, you know? Anyway, i am so looking forward to updates from you ladies!! I am going to keep temping and just see what happens, but I think I'm done poas for now.


----------



## wanna_bump

well you never know kmr, it might just happen on its own :) stranger things have happened. 
I was looking on ff for 8-9dpo pregnancy tests earlier...i shouldnt have! See - im thinking about it already - i need distracting lol x


----------



## Vic20581

Lol kate u thinkin about testin tomo. 
Iv done that looked at dpo8/9 bfps n some are very strong, but others u see on dpo14 n there so light, i think everyone is different.
Kmr - have u been pn met before, i no u have been on clomid. Are u thinkin of doin met first for a while then. Wat date r u movin.
Think i spoke to soon, felt proper sick after my dinner. But only lasted like half hr. so thats gd.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

thats what put me off, some bfps at 12-14 dpo being really faint. I havent tested today, still only 8dpo though. I disregarded this mornings temp as i kept waking up from 6am, although i took it anyway as was about the same! im off to the dentist this morning boooo x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey mornin
The temp is stil above coverline so stil looks gd. 
I didnt test until dpo14 even tho it was a proper O as i new i wud jus b disappointed at least u have some chance. Let us no if u do a sneaky one before nex wed tho lol.
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies!

Vic-- what is pn? Lol I'm guessing I haven't tried it as I'm not sure I know what it is... Yeah, I'm hoping I can give metformin a try for a few months to see if it helps things by itself... What I really want is to o and get bfp on my own! But obviously will do whatever is needed to have #2... I'm moving on the 26th, should reach our destination sometime on the 27th. So I will go there, dh will stay here and finish up in the military, that should take a few months, so I have time to try met before we can really start ttc again. I was really hoping to see an o this cycle, as we won't be together again for months, and I was hoping for one more shot! Oh well..

Wanna- I got my bfp at 9dpo with ds! Mid afternoon wee, so not as good as fmu, but could do still see a line! Lol I'm a horrible influence! Wait if you want to wait..., but if you don't, share with us!


----------



## joeys3453

Hi Ladies, we met with the FS yesterday after doing 6IUI's and he stated he thinks i have PCOS. So he put me on metformin right now 1 time a day but suppose to do 3x a day. I just took 1 pill yesterday and thought my stomach was going to explode! :nope: Is this very common? if I get AF in 2 weeks then i am to start BCP for a month and then start it all over again for IUI's with letrozale, ovidrel, estradiol and progesterone.:shrug: Is anyone else going through this also?>


----------



## Vic20581

Hey

Kmr - lol, have u been pn met before, was actually meant to b have u been on metformin before lol. On thats a gd idea, while ur in the new place havin met n seein wat it does to ur cycle while hubby isnt around, if it doesnt work u can start clomid wen he moves in. Sounds like a gd plan to me. Lol u so want kate to do a test before dpo14 lol, ur funny.

Joeys - gd luck with all ur stuff. No not doin any of that. But i was ok on 500mg of met for a wk, but now on 1000mg n havnt been that well. Nauseous, cramps, lots of trips to the loo. But think its passin after 3 wks now.

Kate - how u doin today?

Vic x


----------



## joeys3453

vic thank you! there is hope that I will be feeling better soon but then i am sure when I start 1000 mg it might start all over again.:dohh: hopefully you won't have to deal with all the other stuff I am dealing with! :nope:


----------



## wanna_bump

hey ladies :)

Im doing ok thanks vic...still a bit sore from the dentist so feeling a bit sorry for myself lol, how about you? Kmr you make me laugh! If i test early I will def let you all know :)...tbh im dying to test in the morning but think if it was bfn i'd be gutted, and would rather leave it a few days, in blissful unawareness! My best friends moving to norway on saturday and I'd love to tell her in person before she goes (if it was bfp) - one of the reasons Im tempted. 

joey - sorry to hear your so ill on the met...my advice is to stick with it - it does excellent things. I was lucky enough not to get too many side effects but ive been taking 4x500mg a day (working up from 1 tablet a day) and before taking it i'd not have an af since january..took the met starting end of may, had an af in july and i ovulated this cycle in cd38. As far as I know I have only ever ovulated 2/3 times in the whole time ive been ttc. I was reading your previous post about you just being diagnosed with pcos, after IUI's bet that was a shock, sounds like they've done things a bit backwards. Are you in Uk/US? x


----------



## joeys3453

wanna_bump said:


> joey - sorry to hear your so ill on the met...my advice is to stick with it - it does excellent things. I was lucky enough not to get too many side effects but ive been taking 4x500mg a day (working up from 1 tablet a day) and before taking it i'd not have an af since january..took the met starting end of may, had an af in july and i ovulated this cycle in cd38. As far as I know I have only ever ovulated 2/3 times in the whole time ive been ttc. I was reading your previous post about you just being diagnosed with pcos, after IUI's bet that was a shock, sounds like they've done things a bit backwards. Are you in Uk/US? x

Hi wanna :hi: thanks how come you are taking 4x500mg? well the FS he is mn and I am in ND he only comes 1 time a month and they said they usually don't see him till about 4-6 failed IUI's since everything else seems to be good. Since i am ovulating on my own he said that my dad has adult diabetes, i have acne those are good signes he is pretty sure i have pcos and then the last one he said was the follicles were a bunch of little ones that looked like little cysts or something like that. That is why he put me on this and go from there. Yes I feel like they have done it backwards but At least I feel like this is something that can be corrected. I am in the US also. I also have regular periods and ovulate on my own. :shrug::shrug:


----------



## wanna_bump

ahh right, that makes sense then I guess. As you said, atleast you know whats wrong and it can be managed fairly easily. I was prescribed 4x500mg by an endocrinologist consultant, it seems to be at the higher end of the spectrum but it appears to be working for me so I cant complain :) x


----------



## joeys3453

wanna i guess that is good if it is working! i have a question for you not sure if you experienced this or not but after going to the :loo: i feel like my ovaries are on fire and still do for a long time. Is that normal?:shrug:


----------



## wanna_bump

I havent experienced that personally - maybe someone else has? x


----------



## Vic20581

No joeys iv not had that either.

So jus eaten dinner n feel :sick: got docs tomo, defo gonna talk about met. I have read that theres slow release ones that dont have such bad side effects, may ask about them.
A bit off topic about me lol, Iv not been workin for the past 4 yrs as been ill, with one thing or another, i used to be a secretary. Well i didnt wanna get back into that. So been doin some evenin babysittin to get a bit extra cash. Well my mate has a baby shop, so i run it on weds for 5 hrs. Such cute baby clothes n prams etc, i have everything on hand wen i get preg lol. At the beginnin of the yr i did a few mths volunteerin in a pre school 2-4 yr olds, which i loved but made me too ill. So stopped that. N then as its the summer hols was doin some child mindin for a 9 yr old, jus takin her cinema, shoppin, park, swimmin etc. well iv now decided i wanna do some proper nanny work, only part time to start. So been speakin to some families n one is quite interested in me workin for them. Well she has 4 yr old twins, n 1 mth old twins. A proper hand full lol. Which i think will be really cute to look after. Do u think it is too much with havin trouble ttc, n that il get too broody lol?
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

ohh 2 sets of twins?! I think while your ttc any distraction is good! Saying that it might end up being painful working with young children if it doesnt happen soon. I am starting a course in september to be a teaching assistant..i tried uni (nursing) but i was a single parent at the time and it became too much...hence teaching assistant rather than teacher lol x


----------



## wanna_bump

you stopped doing opks vic? x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey kate
Yeh not done a opk for 3 days n done one 2 days before that. My temps dont look like there doin anything.
I was gonna start a TA course in sept at college, but id have to do like 10/15 hrs voluntree at a school. N thought if i got preg it wudnt work out, so givin it amiss for now.hows it gonna work for u, if u get preg, r u workin now?
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

well, I used to let the fact I was ttc stop me doing things (courses, certain work ect) but ive been ttc for so long now I cant let it get in the way too much as it may not happen. I only have to do 1 day a week on placement and 1 day a week in college so it wont be too bad. I do work, for a deaf charity but its only casual work, so I have no set hours and only work when Im needed. Im not fussed on it tbh which is why I finally decided on doing the TA course. I also volunteer with the elderly :) x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey mornin
As u said to me u got to keep urself busy while ttc. Hence y im goin to do thecnanny work wil onlu b like 15 hrs a wk im hopin. Plus if i get preg n get ill i can jus stop. Where for the TA course id have to pay £400 n its for a yr, n it was 1 day n 10/15 hrs volunteerin, so for me was goin to b too much, comin back from 4 yrs off, n if i cudnt handle it id have to carry on til it finished or leave n then it wud b awaste of money. So many decisions lol. But im thinkin i wil do a TA course adventually mayb wen i give up ttc or wen iv had a baby.
Sounds like ur pretty busy with the stuff u do now, but the TA course wil b gd for u, n if its only 2 days a wk, even if u get preg u can stil carry on. Do u have to pay for it? How much is it where u live?
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

I can be busy yeah - its not too bad at the moment though. My course is around £600 but can pay it on a monthly basis so works out around £60 per month. It might be a struggle but it will be worth it in the long run. I'd carry on I think if I fell pregnant, up until I could anyway. x


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies!!

Wanna, just checked out your chart! Temps are still up-- good sign! 9dpo today, same day I got bfp with ds!!! Lol just saying... 

Vic-- I was in college when I was ttc ds... And graduated when I was 25 weeks pregnant with him... Being busy didn't stop me from seeking care and such, if anything it helped take my mind off ttc for awhile, which was good...

Think my back-up thermometer may be malfunctioning... I took temp this am and out of curiosity did it right after, and it was a whole degree lower! Think I'm off to get a new one today :(


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Kate sounds like a gd plan, u have it all sorted.
Kmr - just sayin lol bout u gettin a bfp on dpo9, ur so funny lol. Poor kate lol, i bet she really wants to test too lol. Oh bit weird on the whole thermometer, best to get a new one hey. 
Had my weigh in this morn n iv lost the 3lb i put on while away on hol n a extra 1/4lb lol, so thats gd news. Onwards to doc apt later, hope to get more info on met.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

haha i was soooo tempted to test this morning but I didnt as I thought i've not had spotting/a temp dip so figure maybe implantation hasnt happened yet. I know it can without it showing mind. 

I did a few temps the other morning and got all different reading from 36.21 to 36.44! Apparently though just those few mins can make a difference. 

Awesome on the weight loss vic - well done x


----------



## Vic20581

Yes kate u dont need them signs to get a bfp. Jus test wen u feel ready. Ur only blame us if u test n get a bfn lol. 
Been in so much pain today, feelin proper poop! :sad2:
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

whats wrong vic? You feeling any better today? x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey mornin
I had a bad car crash couple of yrs ago n hurt my back n been in pain since. Had mri. Ct. etc n its ok. Nothin damaged. But since then iv had fibromyalgia. Which is a wide spread, Pain. Ach. Fatigue. Insomnia. Migraine etx condition. N coz im ttc iv had to come off all my strong pain killers. Now only on paracetamol. Last few wks pain in back been gettin worse. N yday came to a omg point of not bein able to move. So had to lie stil for a few hrs. 
Sorry for ramblin lol iv spilled my whole life on here recently lol. 
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

sounds painful :( alot of symptoms to cope with there. Im useless if I dont get enough sleep. hope you feel better x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Had a gd sleep last nite, didnt wanna get up, jus done 4 hrs work. Was ok, back not too bad today thank god.
Wats up with ur temps today kate, it doesnt seem to b showing, how u feelin, any cramps, spottin etc.

Kmr - how u doin, u get urself a new thermometre. Lots of packin i bet, hope ur ok anywys.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

I didnt take it this morning had a really broken nights sleep and was up at 6:30am (usually take it at 8) and no, no cramps/spotting or any other symptoms tbh...not feeling hopeful :( x


----------



## wanna_bump

af came this morning, so i only had a 10 day LP..i know it had came before even getting up. temp was low and i had backache :'( feel like poo i just dont think this is going to happen for me x


----------



## kmr1763

wanna_bump said:


> af came this morning, so i only had a 10 day LP..i know it had came before even getting up. temp was low and i had backache :'( feel like poo i just dont think this is going to happen for me x

Awww I'm sorry wanna! Buuut... This is your first cycle ovulating since starting metformin, right? I mean, ovulating all by yourself is a huge deal!!! And I bet you the metformin is still at work (I read that it could take six months to see the full benefits of using it) and will regulate your cycle even more. Bet you next cycle you o earlier and your lp is longer!!


----------



## Vic20581

Aww kate im sorry af came this morn, not gd hey, makes u feel shit n got to start all over again. Ur get there hun.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

thanks kmr and vic :) its appreciated. I hope your right for next cycle kmr x


----------



## kmr1763

Wow no one has been on in a bit! I'm on the road moving and wanted to have a check-in. Hope you ladies are doing alright!


----------



## Vic20581

Im not gd sorry not been on.

Well as u maybe no, I started metformin on Cd49 n no af came by cd78. I started a new chart on ff so on cd2 i started to take clomid without a period, im now cd 5 n meant to be takin 4th pill tonight, well i woke up today with a headach, stil gettin sick after food from metformin. N been gettin cramps well gone to the loo couple of hrs ago n started spottin, well jus been again n its a bit heavier, even on knickers (tmi ) pinky brown, not proper red yet.
Wat shall i do, i have no idea, has the metformin brought my af on, is it something to do with clomid. If it is proper af, am i actually on cd1 today n do i start clomid again tomo. But then i wud of had 8 clomid tabs in 9 days? I jus dont no, my stupid body jus isnt straight forward. :cry:
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

Vic20581 said:


> Im not gd sorry not been on.
> 
> Well as u maybe no, I started metformin on Cd49 n no af came by cd78. I started a new chart on ff so on cd2 i started to take clomid without a period, im now cd 5 n meant to be takin 4th pill tonight, well i woke up today with a headach, stil gettin sick after food from metformin. N been gettin cramps well gone to the loo couple of hrs ago n started spottin, well jus been again n its a bit heavier, even on knickers (tmi ) pinky brown, not proper red yet.
> Wat shall i do, i have no idea, has the metformin brought my af on, is it something to do with clomid. If it is proper af, am i actually on cd1 today n do i start clomid again tomo. But then i wud of had 8 clomid tabs in 9 days? I jus dont no, my stupid body jus isnt straight forward. :cry:
> Vic x

Sounds like a bit of a pickle vic! Did your gp advice you to take the clomid mid-cycle? If so id say ring the surgery tomorrow if your af comes. If its just spotting its probably nothing to worry about. Did the spotting just start today? 

Sorry I've not posted as much, it might sound a bit dramatic but af arriving early came as a shock to me. I was/am worried incase I have a short luteal phase now. Yesterday was probably the worst day of my entire ttc journey :( Im feeling a bit better and more positive day though. Im usually pretty happy when af comes as its meant the end of a long cycle, this time it was my body saying 'nope, your not pregnant...again - loser!' Do you think i need to be concerned about a 10 day lp? x


----------



## wanna_bump

ps...hope the move is going well kmr and that your enjoying the bank hol vic x


----------



## Vic20581

Aww hun, i no ur not happy with ur short cycle, i no there is a vitamin that is advisable to take if u have a short lp, i think its a vit b, i now take vit b complex, as a couple of mths ago, ff said i had a lp of 8 days so got advice then. I dont think i did o that cycle but ff said i did, mayb u shud b a search on the vit b complex see wat u find.
Bank hol is ok, been jus chillin all wknd really. Nothin special.

Afm, its not proper blood stil, jus kinda brown on toilet paper n a little on knickers, il see how it goes.
Vic x


----------



## karenh

Hope I can join y'all. I was dignosed with PCOS about 4 years ago. We have been TTC for 5 1/2 years. I am on Metformin 1500mg per day. I have done 4 rounds of clomid and still never ovulated. I have my first app with and RE tomorrow and I hope he can help me O. Can't get my little one without the O right?!? Good luck to you all.


----------



## Vic20581

Gdcluck karen, how did u go at ur apt today, wats ur nex step.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

Hows everyone doing today? Welcome to our lil group karen, hope your appt went well today. How are you finding the met? Vic - has that spotting turned into af? x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
How u feelin kate, u still feelin a bit low after gettin ur af. 
Yes my spottin has turned to proper af if u look st my chart its proper messed up lol. Gonna start opk from like cd11 n hope even tho i had af that the clomid wudcof worked a bit lol. Heres hopin .
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

yeah im fine thanks - feeling a bit more positive, got another months supply of met so ill hopefully ov again soon maybe even earlier than last time. Are you glad your af has arrived? x


----------



## Vic20581

Yes hun best way to be, if ur O'in urself with jus met thats a great thing, n ur cycle was a more normal length too, did u look up the vitamin that helps ur lp?

I am plzed my af came but wud of prefered it to come before i started clomid lol, i dunno how my mth will work now, has all clomid left my body coz iv had a af, will clomid actually make me O if so will it be cd14. Or wil it be another cd70+ n no af. Bloody annoyin. I want a 28 day cycle n to O on cd14 every mth n to get preg on mth 1. Without even really tryin. Yes i no all a dream lol.
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies! We made our move, and are now in Louisiana, and we are about to get hit by a hurricane. If it's not one thing, it's another... Anyway, I think I might actually o this cycle! Not for sure as with the travel I've not temped... But I had ewcm this am and cervix is open! So I'm really excited to temp tomorrow. Going to try to bd tonight. Just wanted to share, I'm beat after that trip!


----------



## wanna_bump

I guess only time will tell vic, keeping everything crossed for you though. Yeah im going to start taking vitb-complex so hopefully my lp with lengthen a bit...something else i will need to stock up on, my amazon list is getting longer by the day!

Congrats on the move kmr...yeah i heard about the hurricane on the news...scary stuff. Good luck for tomorrow, ill be keeping an eye out to see if your temp rises. Are you bothering with opk's or not? 

Nothing to update you with, with me today..i usually only have a light bleed on cd4 (if at all) so this is probs the end of af for me. Will be getting back to doing temps again next week and opks the week after probs x


----------



## karenh

Everyone thank you for welcoming me to the group, it means a lot.
*Vic:* Have you talked to your dr about adding progesterone to you regimen? You would take the metformin every day, the clomid days 5-9 or whatever day your dr said, and then if you dont get a BFP or AF by day like 35 or so you take the progesterone to induce AF. You wouldnt have to waist a whole month on waiting for AF that way. Something to look into. I hope the Clomid works right for you so you O at the right time and wont have to worry about it.
*Wanna_Bump:* I am glad the metformin is working for you. Maybe this will be your month! Fingers crossed for you!
*KMR:* I am glad your move is on its way, but I am so sorry about the hurricane. Are you guys all right? You and your family are in my prayers. Yay for ovulating and good luck with BD!
*AFM:* My appointment yesterday went so well! I was really afraid that he would say there is no hope, or I am too fat come and to come back after I have lost some weight or that we wouldnt see eye to eye or something. The stupid nurse that took my vitals had to try 5 times to get my blood pressure. That was frustrating because my arms and legs are super sensitive and getting my blood pressure taken is like torture. However, Dr Hesla was amazing! He was very thorough in explaining what is happening in my body and what should be happening. He went over three options in detail and let us choose what was best for us. Then he took me right in to do an ultra sound to check my ovaries and follicles and things. He let DH come in with us and he pointed things out to us on the screen. They were gentle as best they can while they were trying to find my ovaries. I guess my right one is high. He gave me a detailed plan of that the next month is going to look like in writing so I dont have to remember anything. It is wonderful. So the plan is last night I started progesterone pills one a day for seven days to start my cycle. CD1 I will call and they will set up a mid cycle Ultrasound to check my follicle growth, days 3-7 I take 3 2.5mg pills or Femara/Letrozole and then start Clear Blue Digital OPK on day 11. If I get a positive before CD 14/15 then I call them so we can come in for the insemination, and not then I will keep the appointment for the ultrasounds on CD14/15 and maybe have a trigger shot then come back in to do the IUI. Yikes! Sorry that is so long. There is my plan. I love having a plan!


----------



## wanna_bump

Hi everyone,
Karen, Good luck for this cycle, I hope you get your + opk before cd15 then. I love having plans too. Makes me feel like im more in control. I think we're going to have lots of bfps on this thread :) 

How are you kmr and vic?

Wanted a bit of advice from you really, I havent posted this in the forums as I dont want to be judged, but the friend I mentioned before who's just gotten pregnant has offered me her left over clomid. Im in two mind as, at the moment the met seems to be working for me, giving me af's and help me ovulate and dont want to risk the effectiveness of that. However my cycles are still on the long side (admittedly a massive improvement than previously) so thought maybe they could help with that? What would you do? x


----------



## kmr1763

Wanna-- I doubt that trying clomid would make the met uneffective... The only thing I would worry about is it messing up your cycle afterward if you were not to get pregnant. But that may very well not happen. If you want to do it, I would get all prepared with opks, sperm friendly lubricant (some preseed!!) and go for it. You can't start until next cycle anyway, right? See how this cycle goes and if it's still super long, then why not? If I had some clomid right now, I'd be using it next cycle. Is it 50mgs?


----------



## wanna_bump

Im not sure of the dosage at the moment. But I think your right, see how this cycle goes and then decide. thanks x


----------



## karenh

If you are ovulating already on your own what Clomid would do for you is help you get a better quality egg. As long as you ovulate than you should have a relatively normal cycle. It helps with people with short luteal phases as well. If you are already ovulating I would only take the 50mg. If she was taking more she would just be taking multiple 50mg pills at once so you can still take the dose you feel, as long as it isn't more than what she has. : ) Good luck. I hope this cycle works for you and you don't have to even worry about it. Oh, Clomid and Metformin don't affect each other. They do completely different things. I have been on Met for over a year. I am still going to take it until I get pregnant no matter what other fertility meds I take. All docs think that.


----------



## rocky1122

Hi ladies! My husband I have been ttc for a year now and my gyno mentioned the reason I might be having so much trouble is PCOS. My only 2 related symptoms are irregular cycle and painful menstrual cramps. I got blood work and an ultra sound done early this month and go Sept. 11 to discuss results and options. I am hoping to be put on Clomid. With PCOS, do you ovulate at all? My cycle this month was relatively normal, 37 days, and using an OPK I ovulated on cd 23 (which I know is later than should be). Do any of you know if Clomid would help? I am getting so frustrated/sad/mad.


----------



## wanna_bump

Thanks so much kmr and karen. What you've both said has made sense, im going to ask her to send over the clomid ready for next cycle...who knows - maybe i wont even need it :)

Hi rocky, clomid will help you ovulate (if you dont already) so gives you a chance when ttc. Sometimes you can ovulate regularly on pcos, some people may not ovulate ever. if you're having regular cycles and ovulating your doctor probably wont prescribe it and may advice/prescribe something else to help while you are ttc. I ovulated on cd38 last cycle, 1st time in roughly a year/18 months. We have all felt that frustration and sadness so you arent alone and it will get easier once a plan is in place x


----------



## karenh

rocky1122 said:


> Hi ladies! My husband I have been ttc for a year now and my gyno mentioned the reason I might be having so much trouble is PCOS. My only 2 related symptoms are irregular cycle and painful menstrual cramps. I got blood work and an ultra sound done early this month and go Sept. 11 to discuss results and options. I am hoping to be put on Clomid. With PCOS, do you ovulate at all? My cycle this month was relatively normal, 37 days, and using an OPK I ovulated on cd 23 (which I know is later than should be). Do any of you know if Clomid would help? I am getting so frustrated/sad/mad.

Dr. vary on reasons why they will give you clomid. It is ment to help you ovulate. It can also help you ovulate sooner, and it can help you grow a more mature egg. It all depends on when they have you take it and what is already going on. I hope your appointment goes well and you can get on your way to your BFP! Good luck!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey everyone.
So im on cd 8 now gonna start doin opk in a few days. Oh n kate i got my clomid off a friend too, nswty hey lol. Thats y i took it without a af as cudnt get the tablets from the doc as they didnt no i had the clomid. I didnt want to say anything incase i was judged. But iv stil got af today, god knows how this cycle wil go, if i wil ov or if i wil have af at end of the cycle, if af comes at the end of the mth wil jus start clomid again. 
Kmr - ur chart is a little up n down, do u think u did ov then. Hows it gettin on in the new area, u gonna go get met from ur doc soon. Did the hurrican by pass u, hope alls ok.
Wow karen, sounds like u had a fab apt, wat a great doc. Sounds like a great plan for the nex mth. Hope it ends in a bfp.
Rocky i think the advice kate gave was spot on.
I have a long list of vits too, take them for medical reasons too, bloody expencive lol.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

hows everyone doing? vic are you having any clomid side effects? x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
I did wen i was on them after the 3rd tablet, hot flushes, headach, nauseous, n af n very moody n emotional lol. Im ok now tho lol. Gonna start poas from tomo it wil be cd10 
Vic x


----------



## karenh

wanna_bump said:


> hows everyone doing? x

I am doing well. Halfway through the progesterone so maybe AF next week and then start the Femara. How are you?


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies! Wanna-- good outlook! Grab them.. It'll make you feel better just knowing you have them. If you decide to use them next cycle, do some research. Decide what days you want to take them, and all that.

Vic-- no judgment here! If there's anyplace to spill your guts, here is the place! Keep temping... I hope it makes you o!! 

Afm, the hurricane blew by where I am, thank goodness! I'm getting settled, so I'm sorry I haven't been on! I'm really sad, as I was having signs of an o, but temp never shifted, so pretty sure I'm out of luck! I stopped taking vitex when we left, and I haven't started it again. And I checked my blood sugar last night after fasting (my mom is diabetic) and my sugar was low, so I really doubt any doctor will give me met. :( guess whenn dh is coming down here to join me I'll just have to get back on clomid!


----------



## wanna_bump

Hi, Glad everyones doing ok :)
Vic/kmr - what time of day do you take the clomid? I remember someone saying they take thiers last thing at night to eliminate the side effects? Glad to hear the hurricane passed by you kmr, when will your dh be joining you?
Karen - How are you feeling? Any sign of af yet?
As for me, nothing to report really - going to start temping again in the next couple of days though and hoping I ov sooner than cd 38 this time. 

Have a good weekend ladies x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Kmr - glad the hurrican past. Im not sure how the blood sugar level n takin met works, guess ur doc wil be able to help u out with that.
Kate - look forward to checkin ur chart out n hopin for a early O.
Afm, i took clomid late at night, i was ok for first 3 days, then next 2/3 days werent gd, but if i get a bfp at some point then all worth it. Took a opk today no sign of a line yet, but im only cd9 so mayb a bit too early lol.
Vic x


----------



## karenh

Kmr: I am so glad that you are safe. Have you thought about trying femara instead of Clomid?
Wannabump: I hope your egg drops sooner! Lucky dust sent your way.
Vic: how the blood sugar affects metformin is there are insulin receptors in your ovaries. If your body has an issue processing insulin correctlythat can affect ovulation and fertility. The metformin helps your body process the insulin correctly. If you don't have a problem with that then the metformin won't help and won't be prescribed. Keep up the testing! I hope you get your bfp!
Ricky: how are you doing?
Afm: I am doing well. Slight cramping but no spotting. Think AF is still a week or so away. Just found out I have a nephew on the way.


----------



## kmr1763

Wanna-- I took clomid at night, too. I didn't have headaches, but I was very emotional on it... When I was ttc ds I took it cd 3-7. The past cycles on clomid ttc #2 doc prescribed days 1-5. Didn't like that! First cycle I think I oed on cd 16 and next cycle on cd 21. 

Vic-- met is for insulin resistance. I've tested my sugar twice lately, and it's been in the low 80s both times... So I think I probably don't have an issue with it :(

I've never tried femara, I always thought drs used it if clomid fails... And clomid has always made me o... 
Temp went up this am, if I oed, I am so excited! Although dh and I have not bd! Dh is here on leave til next week, and then it'll be a few months until he is here for good!


----------



## AMPoole

Hi everyone.
I was diagnosed with PCOS in July. Since then i have been taking 1000mg of metformin daily, lost 15 pounds and also exercising 3 times a week but still no AF.
Anyone experienced the same?
How long did it take to get your AF for everyone else once starting met?
Ali 
x


----------



## wanna_bump

I think I will take it on an evening then, sounds easier, it would be a dream to O on cd16! 

Hi AMPoole, I got my 1st af after being on met for 6 weeks i had only been on the full dose of 4x500mg a day for about 2 weeks as well. My Dr told me it can take a few months for it to work so dont worry. Maybe go and see your Dr again and tell him you've not had an af and maybe s/he will increase the dosage? x


----------



## Vic20581

I took 500mg once a day for a wk n then 2 x 500mg for about 4/5 wks n af came, i was on cd 70 odd so might of been a coincidence, not sure.
Vic x


----------



## karenh

AMPoole said:


> Hi everyone.
> I was diagnosed with PCOS in July. Since then i have been taking 1000mg of metformin daily, lost 15 pounds and also exercising 3 times a week but still no AF.
> Anyone experienced the same?
> How long did it take to get your AF for everyone else once starting met?
> Ali
> x

I never got a regular cycle on metformin alone. However I think I am an extreme case. I still didn't ovulate on 150 of clomid. The longer you are on the metformin the better it should work I think. And they can up your doese if it isn't. Good luck!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Karen u didnt O on 150mg of clomid, is that uncommon. Im hopin to O soon.
Kate how u doin, started tempon yet.
Kmr hows things goin with u.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

good morning, yeah i started doing temps again this morning and will be looking for other signs. Up and ready this morning, kids back at school! How is everyone else? x


----------



## kmr1763

Hey wanna! I'm excited to chart stalk!

Can anyone tell me why I didn't get crosshairs on ff? I was so excited about the temp rise, and it's stayed high... I just don't get it!


----------



## wanna_bump

Hi kmr...just had a look at your chart and not sure why the cross hairs havent showed yet..maybe another temp will do it, or if you enter some of your other fertility signs. I hope you have o'd sending you babydust! :) x


----------



## karenh

Vic20581 said:


> Hey
> Karen u didnt O on 150mg of clomid, is that uncommon. Im hopin to O soon.
> Kate how u doin, started tempon yet.
> Kmr hows things goin with u.
> Vic x

Most people will ovulate on 50 mg. my doc said by the time I got up to 150 that I only had an 8% chance of ovulating. I hope you O soon and don't have to worry about it.


----------



## AMPoole

wanna_bump said:


> I think I will take it on an evening then, sounds easier, it would be a dream to O on cd16!
> 
> Hi AMPoole, I got my 1st af after being on met for 6 weeks i had only been on the full dose of 4x500mg a day for about 2 weeks as well. My Dr told me it can take a few months for it to work so dont worry. Maybe go and see your Dr again and tell him you've not had an af and maybe s/he will increase the dosage? x

Thanks everyone, my doc told me that the 2x500mg was the highest dose prescribed for pcos though so just got to stick with it and the weight loss. Going to see a specialist in a couple of weeks tho so hopefully get somewhere then.
xx


----------



## wanna_bump

hmm..ive got pcos and i am prescribed a much higher dose than that, If you have a look through the forums it seems the average dosage is 1500mg. good luck with your next appt x


----------



## karenh

I agree, I have PCOS as well and I am at 1500mg.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
I was told i can only have 2 x 500mgs a day too, n she got that from the book.
Crosshairs tomo i reckon kmr.
Hows everyone else.
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Grrr! I still don't have crosshairs this morning! I just don't get it!! Temp is even higher this am!! I am frustrated....


----------



## wanna_bump

Cant you put a manual override on if your sure you have o'd? Or get in touch with ff? it does look like you did on cd 23 x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Maybe tomo kmr, looks like u def have
Kate hows things with u. Ur cycle goin ok.
AM hope ur apt goes well. 
Well my temp dipped today, but i moved house yday n now sleep by a open window, wud this make my temp low, or cud it b i O. Opks dont seem to show, stopped doin it again. 
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

I hope it gives me crosshairs! I'm not sure I oed, as only been temping... Don't want to override, I will just wait and see though, but it's driving me nuts!! 

Vic-- your temps look good! Dropping down cause estrogen is on the rise maybe?? Excited to see your temp for tomorrow!!!


----------



## wanna_bump

Hi everyone..
My cycle seems ok so far, temps seem a bit more stable than it was last time.
Hope to see crosshairs on your chart soon and ov for you too vic - opks wont show anything until your right about to ov...all mine stayed totally negative only going to two lines right before hand so could still be worth doing. I just used cheap ones as I used loads with long cycles and would be too costly otherwise x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Im not at home til tonite, n didnt bring any opks with me, so might of missed the +opk if it was yday or today. Wil do one tomo, temp stil bit low, not had a major rise yet. 
Kate ur chart is lookin gd, hope to see a O soon for u.
Vic x


----------



## AMPoole

Thanks evryone
xx


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Everyone ok, been a bit quiet on here lately 
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies! Sorry I haven't been on in a bit... I've been temping and more convinced I oed everyday, but ff hasn't given me crosshairs :( aside from that, my dh just got his retirement orders, so he will be here much sooner than we had expected! We are very excited about that! So ttc is in the near future now, yay!

How has everyone else been? Vic? Wanna?


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Kmr thats weird y its not given u cross hairs to me it looks like u did O, n its been high for more than 3 days so it shud show. Very odd. Thats great news bout ur oh, hope u can get ur bfp soon then.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

Hi everyone,
Great news about your dh kmr, bet your so excited. It really does look like you have o'd and can offer no explanation why ff hasnt given you cross hairs :/ 

Vic - Your temps are looking good too. 

afm - no signs of ov yet, decent/stable temps but no cm yet so guessing ov is still a while off. Sorry ive not been around much, having a bit of a bad time (not ttc related) so havent felt much motivation. Ive had a good day today though so feeling a bit more positive :)

Hope you all have a good weekend, as always x


----------



## wanna_bump

Where is everyone? Making the most of the nice weather maybe? We've been to the beach today, ds loves it . I put in my temp this morning and it was high but I think its because a) it was boiling last night and b) I had two glasses of wine. I've put in in the notes but did a fake temp for tomorrow and if its high it will give me cross hairs, saying ive o'd at cd13. Any suggestions what I can do? x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Im the same kate if my temps are high tomo, it wil say i O last fri. Which id b so chuffed with, first mth on clomid n met n i O on cd16, heres hopin.
Hmm O on cd13 i guess it cud b possible, n i bet u wil b well happy. If so looks like met is defo workin gd for u. U done lots of bd i hope. 
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

Ohhh good luck vic, i'll be keeping an eye out tomorrow. Thr clomid's done its thing then :d Will you be in with a shot of you have? 

This happened to me last cycle if you remember but I knew I hadnt ov'd as i was doing opks but i wasnt at the time :/ hmm If I did O at cd13 I only dtd cd11 :s hoping tomorrows temp is lower tbh as I wont believe it anyway due to the weather and the wine x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey

Yeh id been well happy to ov O if i did, jus hope temps are high tomo n stay high n not do the silly up n down temp again.
Yeh i remember last mth sayin u O early, u had alot of up n downs, wil check urs out tomo too.
Vic x


----------



## Vic20581

Kmr - so finally come up n said ur on dpo9 u can start testing cant u lol. Thats gonna b a short ttw. Gd luck
Kate - checked ur chart out. No temp for today yet. il b checkin on u later
So says im dpo3 so yes happy. I think temps r a little weird before O coz of takin clomid before af n then af comin 3 days into clomid. So i wasnt hopeful for this mth. If temps rise a bit higher i wil start gettin excited lol
If kate gets het crosshairs today the 3 of us wil b in our tww together. How cute lol
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

woop for your crosshairs :D I've got them on mine too now so you and I are both 3dpo (Like I was saying, unsure if I actually am but we'll see)

Kmr - so glad you've got crosshairs too, good luck - when will you best testing? Weird we've all got bizzare cycle and have all got crosshairs, maybe its a sign lol x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Oh yeh both on dpo3. Hope kmr can lead the way with bfp n then we can follow lol. Mines are jus dotted lines too as i dont chart opk or cm so dont think it wil ever b a solid line. I really hope i did O. Basin it all on my temps. Wil b gutted if temps drops n crosshairs come off :( 
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

well its looking good so far, so fingers crossed they stay up for you. Will you be trying to wait till 14dpo to test or early? x


----------



## Vic20581

If temps stay higher n it does stil look like i did O then i wil prob best on dpo10. How bout u? 
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

I think I'll just play it by ear as im not sure i've ov'd, if my temps stay high ill probs test around 11/12 dpo if not ill continue to do opks ect. x


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies! I had posted on the VIP board on ff friend and they changed the setting obmy account-- that did the trick! I won't be testing this cycle :( dh and I only dtd a twice before o due to moving and packing and then traveling. So I KNOW this is not my month! Don't care though!! Just sooo excited that I oed all on my own! And now that I have proof, pretty sure I did the previous two months too... Really think my clomid cycle might have jump started me! Now with all of dh's retirement stuff going through I hope he is back in time to catch the next o!!! 

So glad to see both you ladies with crosshairs! So exciting! I was just thinking the same thing, that we all had wonky cycles and now we are all getting o and whatnot together! So pleased! I am ready for some testing from you guys! Lol will be waiting very impatiently!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Well least u have crosshairs n are O'in which is great kmr. Wen ur all settled in u can get goin on the bd'in.
Hopin to get as far as dpo10 with crosshairs stil there n i wil then test lol.
Vic x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey mornin
Well temp has gone higher again today. I am actually startin to believe that clomid actually did make me O. This is the first time in my life where i actually have a chance if gettin preg. As i was growin up i always told myself that i wudnt b able to have kids. Even told the guys i was datin there was no chance. N now to b on clomid n actually O on the first mth is so excitin. Now i wil look forward to gettin a bfp some time in the future ;) 
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

Hey, Yeah kmr, like vic says atleast you have o'd and will be able to give yourself a good chance when you dh is back home. It happened at a reasonable cd too :D

Your chart is looking good too vic, def think you and kmr have ov'd. My temp dropped this morning, I slept with fewer covers on (I was only the sleep-in at work) so the reason for the higher temps may have been due to the temp in my bedroom. still got the crosshairs though x


----------



## kmr1763

Don't worry ladies, I'm about as excited as can be just to have oed all on my own! 

Both of your charts are looking good!! I'm chart stalking til you guys start testing!


----------



## Vic20581

Kate urs is stil above coverline guess nex few days will tell.
Kmr, lol ur a right stalker aint u lol.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

yeah will have to see what tomorrows temp is like. Still doing the opks just incase then I know I def wont miss it. Looking forward for you testing. How much more clomid do you have? x


----------



## Hb.x

Hi ladies,

Can I join too? I was diagnosed with PCOS in June, this is out 19th month of trying so fingers crossed!

Good luck!


----------



## wanna_bump

Hi hb, of course you can join, more the merrier :) How are you getting on with the pcos? Are you on any meds?

My temp came down further this morning, still got crosshairs but convinced I havent O'd as last cycle they didnt drop at all until af showed again. 

kmr/vic - anything new? x


----------



## Vic20581

Kate if its low tomo aswell might take crosshairs away.
Hb, cors u can join, u on any meds, like met or clomid. R u in the uk?
Kmr, hows things
Vic x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Put my temp in this morn n was plzed its stil high n its now changed my O from cd16 to cd19. Not happy. Now im back to dpo3 n ladt bd on cd16 so less chance of gettin a bfp isnt there? 
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

Yeah vic, still a chance, dont worry. Put my temp in too and its lower but still saying i o'd on cd13, im much less convinced I did now x


----------



## Vic20581

Spoke to someone in vip on ff n they think i O on cd17. So from that im actually Dpo5. So will see wat happens, no idea really wen to test or wen af is due. Annoyin. I think nex mth will defo do opk every day from cd10 n hope i get something.
Vic x


----------



## Vic20581

They changed my chart to O on cd17, so chart looks better now dont u think.
How u all doin.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

yeah it def looks better with o at cd 17, esp as the crosshairs are solid. Fingers crossed for you, are you still in with a change of a bfp?

my temps are up and down now...the crosshairs are still there but pretty sure i havent o'd yet. 

Anyone doing anything fun this weekend? Im really fancying some cocktails but cant drink more than 3 these days on the met!! booo lol x


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies! Yeah wanna, I agree with you. Compare your chart with last cycle and "post o" temps don't match. Bet you're still waiting to o! Woke up this morning to spotting and now af is here full force! So glad to see such a normal cycle! Fx dh is home in time for o next cycle (hopefully it wasn't a fluke and I will o again on my own!) 
Vic, I'm so happy for your solid crosshairs! Hopefully I will get solid ones this cycle since I'm not skipping any temps! Major cramping right now, so going to lay down ugh!


----------



## capemaylover

I was just diagnosed with PCOS...ummm...2 days ago haha. Anyway, we have been TTC for almost a year and throughout this year I have only had 4 periods. Anyway, I was put on Provera by the fertility doc which will hopefully induce the period when I stop taking the Provera. Then I start Clomid, which I am excited about because he didn't want to wait a cycle, he just wanted to jump into Clomid. Anyway, I am also on metformin which I just started on Wednesday with 500mg and slowly moving up to 1500mg per day. Anyway, just wanted to pop in and let you all know I have been reading the thread and I am learning a lot from you ladies. Hope I can be of some support as well. Thanks!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Kate, yeh u wil prob O soon hope so, it does seem like people with pcos charts do fluctulate alot. But u O last cycle so hope u do again.
Kmr, i did look at ur chart earlier n it did dip a bit, but u wasnt in with a chance of abfp this mth was u, so its a gd cycle for u O'in alone.
Cape - well hope met n clomid work on ur first cycle. U may get a bit ill on met to start wen u go up to 1500mg, i no i did, n have a few side effects from clomid, but wen u get a bfp u no its all been worth it. Hope u won b here for long lol.
Im happy with my chart so far, see wat the next wk brings.
Vic x


----------



## hippiekinz

Hello Ladies:hi:

My name is Ashley. I'm 25 and my DH is 31. We've been married for 5 years and now are ready for children. Since I was young my periods were always irregular and my last known period was 16. I was put on BCPs and I stopped in Oct 2011, got withdrawal bleed in Nov 2011 - then nothing. I went to my doctors almost a month ago and told him I was ready to start trying for a child. I am over weight, but he never made a comment about that. He sad because I've been trying for a while and being off BCP - he was going to do blood work to see what was up. (I had a feeling I had PCOS). I found out on Aug 24 this year I have PCOS. My doctor said I am also insulin resistant, but I don't have diabetes. He started me on Metformin ER 500mg 1/day. (I have had no side effects from the medicine either) I was concerned how low the dosage was and after a week of taking it I called my doctor about the dosage. I spoke to a nurse and she said I have to be on it for a month before they will up it. So If I don't get my AF or :bfp: by Sept 24 then my dosage is going up.

So here comes my concerned questions and what not.

I'm 5'3" weighing 228. I was 242, so i've been working very hard on losing weight. (almost 10lbs away from losing 10% of my weight) I'm wondering if anyone here has had any luck being on Metformin alone? If so, what dosage worked for you? When did you get your AF from it? How do you chart when you ovulate? I was using OPK, but it was getting annoying, so I'm doing BBT instead. (If anyone could look at my chart and tell me what they think - that would be amazing) I'm sorry i'm asking a lot. I just an *DAAAA* lols.

I'm just freaking out because I'm adopted and my biological mother had no troubles having me at 16/17 and here I am ready to go and I have PCOS. So everything is new to me and some ladies with PCOS get normal cycles and I don't even now if I will get one and that makes me scared. DH & I BD every other day just incase something happens and I'll have a slight chance.

I also would like some PCOS TTC buddies too. Just someone I can talk to and encourage each other :) No one on my Facebook knows were TTC and I want to keep it that way since DH family have me as their friend and I don't need the stress from them.

Thanks for listening to me:hugs:


----------



## Vic20581

Hey hippie welcome to our group. Hope ur stay is short.
Im not gd at charts, never had a gd one till this cycle.
Iv only been on met about a mth, it did bring af on for me. Im only on 1000mg, was on 500mg for a wk n then went to 1000mg, have a couple of wks of nausea. But im ok now. Iv tried opk but on a cycle of 100 days that alot of poas so i gave up, will try again nex mth.
Widshin u luck x


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi Vic!

I'm starting to think maybe I will have a higher chance when I'm on 1000mg. I don't know if my doctor wants to do blood work again or what, but i do know they wanted me to call if i had any bad side effects. I haven't had anything yet, which is nice. I just hate waiting another 10 days before i call my doctor.

Also would you say my temps so far look pretty ok?

good luck to you too!


----------



## wanna_bump

Hey hippy,
We're glad you have found our group too :) thanks for sharing your story. Im similar to you, I have pcos and am isulin resistant but not diabetic, im taking 4x500mg of met. It has worked really well for me so far, i have had 2 af's and o'd atleast once after not having a menstrual cycle since January. Not tried clomid yet. I am also around the same height/weight range as you also. My mother hasnt had any hormone/fertility problems yet me and my sister both have pcos. I have been ttc for 2 1/2 years now :'( i am 28 (29 next week arrgg!! and my husband is 39) I have a son from a previous relationship who took 18 months to conceive. I would say your temps...hmm its hard to say at the moment but keep doing then and hopefully you will see a pattern. My names Kate btw :) Anyway I hope you found our little pcos/chatter thread useful 


KMR - I hope you catch you eggy next time :) im glad you had a fairly normalish cycle. Bet you cant wait till your hubby is back and you can ttc 'properly' wishing you lots of luck for this cycle. Hope the cramps have eased up too 

Vic - How are you feeling...are you 8dpo now? Any signs? So excited for you - maybe this will be our 1st bfp on this thread fx

xx


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
My mum never had any fertility issues, she had 5 pregnancies, 1 was misscarried n 1 was a still birth but she fell easy each time. M sis fell preg 3 times, had 1 misscarry n 2 babies. So me havin pcos is a bit random, but oh well.
Oh kate ur bday nex wk, yehhhh lol.
Im 5.1 n 216lbs, iv lost 49lbs in past yr. 
Im dpo6 so too early to test yet lol.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

I cant wait for you to test :D lol im getting as bad as kmr :p hehe x


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi Kate! Thanks for letting me know more about you, we do sound the same. I'm really hoping I can get an AF. I know some want her away, but it would at least let me know the medicine is working. I'm really thinking it's not going to happen until my medicine is increased. 

I'll keep up on my temps and I hope to see something soon. 

By the way did anyones doctor ask about if they got their period on BCP? Mine asked if I was able to and I said I had no problems and he said that, that was a good sign? I'm just hoping something will happen!


----------



## wanna_bump

It's best to be increased slowly..i started on 500mg then 2x500 then 3 then 4 which is my full dose. Sorry for my naivety but what is BCP? lol x


----------



## hippiekinz

wanna_bump said:


> It's best to be increased slowly..i started on 500mg then 2x500 then 3 then 4 which is my full dose. Sorry for my naivety but what is BCP? lol x

BCP = Birth Control Pill

Yea, I guess starting low is good, i'm just bad at waiting ;p


----------



## capemaylover

I'm on CD96 today and started metformin Wednesday and (fx'ed) no side effects...yet. Provera also started Wednesday...so I guess the true journey starts here. How have you ladies been with the metformin? Should I expect side effects?


----------



## hippiekinz

capemaylover said:


> I'm on CD96 today and started metformin Wednesday and (fx'ed) no side effects...yet. Provera also started Wednesday...so I guess the true journey starts here. How have you ladies been with the metformin? Should I expect side effects?

I've heard if you get the ER (extended release) of Metformin *which I'm taking* the side effects are minimal to none. I haven' t had any side effects and I started on Aug 24. I'm not sure if it will stay that way when i get my dosage bumped up.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
No side effects on 500mg but 1000mg i was quite ill. Nausea after every meal. Was not a gd time. But got through it. Im stayin at 1000mg doc dont want me to go higher
I had normal periods on bcp too
Afm, woke up took temp n it was 36,09. As my coverline is 36.45 i was pretty annoyed af was on its way as had bad cramps too. Looked at the time n it was only 3am. I norm take at 7am. So went back to sleep til 7 n took it again n was 36.82 so happy again. Its crazy how ur temp can change so much. Guess thats y it says u have to do ut at the same time everyday. So dpo7. Too early to test lol

Vic x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey mornin
I no i said i wudnt as im only dpo8 but had to test n of cors got a :bfn: wiil try again tomo, lol
Hope ur all ok n havin a gd wknd.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

8dpo is still a little early...keep testing though and it might turn in the next couple of days :) 

Not much to say for me, Temps are still low today so still waiting for ov, may still be a while off yet but hopefully not. 

Hows everyone else doing? Kmr, hope your feeling a bit better today. capemay, i hope the met works sucessfully for you x


----------



## kmr1763

Vic, your temps are looking great! Glad your temp was normal this am. I have definitely done that before, and I always use the temp closest to my normal waking time. Eee so excited!

Wanna- all will be well. Metformin is obviously doing its job in helping to regulate you, even though it may take a bit of time. This cycle might not differ too much from the last in which case you have clomid, yea!

Hey hippie and cape, so nice to see you ladies on here! I'm glad you both are well on your way to getting the treatment you need to ttc! 

Hippie-- is this your first cycle temping? Your chart doesn't look too bad, you could deffo o even though they look a bit rocky... I'll take a couple pics of my charts, one no o and my ONE o cycle (last cycle, yea!!!) and post. Just a drop in the bucket, hormones are so weird.


----------



## kmr1763

Okay, here is a chart from last year. It's been a heck of a year, looking back. I started temping because I wanted help. Ds was conceived on clomid, but I wanted to try to find out the underlying problem. This chart was one right before I went in to the doctor, who told me I have thin pcos and that there wasn't much to be done aside from fertility treatments. 

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/7DAF35EE-33AB-47AB-B1B6-6EDFBB8F0706-8932-0000140852F2AC70.jpg


I did clomid yet again, but a day or two after finishing the pills, got news that my dad needed emergency open-heart surgery, so I flew home and stayed for two months while he recuperated. Clomid had worked that month, but afterward, my cycles were extremely long (chart above was a 15 day cycle). I got back into the doctor, got on provera, and finally started my period and took clomid again. This was another horrid cycle... My hubby was diagnosed with brain injuries (he is in the military here) and he went into the hospital for further diagnosis. At this point, we had decided to abandon all hope of ttc right now.. Too much going on and too many undecideds... Next cycle after clomid was 33 days, but I didn't think much of it, except that when my period came, I had major cramps, which i generally don't get when I don't o. Next cycle was 40 days, and at the end of it I was thinking I might have oed on my own. Next cycle (my previous cycle) I temped the whole month and it is very obvious that oed allll by myself. Lol telling the whole story i am excited all over again. Ttc ds for a year, with pcos, and never oed on my own. Ttc #2, and it's been a year now, and I o all on my own! Gah!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/7782B089-9744-47E9-86F2-955979918A5C-8932-0000140854954EFD.jpg


----------



## hippiekinz

kmr1763 said:


> Vic, your temps are looking great! Glad your temp was normal this am. I have definitely done that before, and I always use the temp closest to my normal waking time. Eee so excited!
> 
> Wanna- all will be well. Metformin is obviously doing its job in helping to regulate you, even though it may take a bit of time. This cycle might not differ too much from the last in which case you have clomid, yea!
> 
> Hey hippie and cape, so nice to see you ladies on here! I'm glad you both are well on your way to getting the treatment you need to ttc!
> 
> Hippie-- is this your first cycle temping? Your chart doesn't look too bad, you could deffo o even though they look a bit rocky... I'll take a couple pics of my charts, one no o and my ONE o cycle (last cycle, yea!!!) and post. Just a drop in the bucket, hormones are so weird.

Hi KMR!:hi:
I just got home and have been really busy over the weekend, so I hopped on. This is my first time charting and I've been taking my temp the same time EXCEPT for Sat & today, Sun. (My favorite rooster is sick and is staying in our room and he's been keeping me up with his sniffle/wheezing outbursts, but were trying to help him with his cold - so I took my temp maybe earlier then normal, plus I've been sleep deprived) I've been having the issue of where to place the basal thermometer in my mouth. I've been doing my right side towards the molar area under my tongue, I guess the heat pocket? I was trying to follow the directions that came with the thermometer. Am I taking it right? When I go to the doctor they take my temp under my tongue more towards the front. Should I have been taking it like that? I was wondering why my temps were going up and down so much :\


----------



## wanna_bump

Thats where I take mine, under the tounge towards the back...I guess if your consistent in where you take it I suppose it would be ok. People with pcos tend to get up and down temps so it probably nothing your doing x


----------



## hippiekinz

wanna_bump said:


> Thats where I take mine, under the tounge towards the back...I guess if your consistent in where you take it I suppose it would be ok. People with pcos tend to get up and down temps so it probably nothing your doing x

Thanks Kate :)

I always take it on the right side under the tongue, same spot every morning. Just weird to see it go up and down and then you think one temp could be promising and then it's like nope, i don't think so >.<


----------



## kmr1763

Kate is right. Where you put it isn't a big deal as long as you are consistent with the spot you choose. And I know! In the beginning I would get so excited by a dip or rise just to see it not pan out the next day. When you get used to it you stop looking at it day by day, and start seeing the bigger picture... Lol hopefully anyway... I was on pins and needles all this past cycle hoping I would o!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey mornin gals
Kmr - wow u have gone through alot havnt u, im suprised ur so strong, that wud take it out of alot of people. Its great ur Oin by urself, hope its a gd sign.
Kate - see ur crosshairs have gone, as we said temps go up n down with pcos, im sure ur O soon enough, if u dont get a bfp this cycle, r u gonna try clomid nex mth?
Hippie - i take mines under my tongue at the front, always have, as the gals say, as long as u always do it the same way it shudnt make a dif.
Afm - 9dpo n iv not tested yet, stil in bed, not debated if i shud or nt lol
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

Morning,
Yeah I will take clomid if I dont get a bfp this time. Ive got my pre-seed on standby lol.
Temp was around the same this morning, just below 36 which is usual for me. 

Did you test then vic? let us know. How are you feeling?

Hippie - I hope we;'ve cleared a couple of things up for you. We hapy to help where we can. 

How are you doing kmr, i bet it wont be long before you're o'ing again :) Have you settled into the new place? x


----------



## wanna_bump

Isnt it funny how your day can start off ok then turn in a moment? I was on another ttc/pregnancy/baby site and a girl I used to talk to on there (from an 'irregular cycles' thread) is pregnant again. I just feel so sad for myself. She started ttc about 3 months after me. She fell preg after about 16 months and had her child and is now expecting again..ive been ttc for 2.5 years now and I know thats not aslong as some people but its still hard when other people have had 2 pregnancies in the same amount of time :( Sorry if im coming across as petty, this ttc buisness is hard sometimes. Rant over! x


----------



## kmr1763

wanna_bump said:


> Isnt it funny how your day can start off ok then turn in a moment? I was on another ttc/pregnancy/baby site and a girl I used to talk to on there (from an 'irregular cycles' thread) is pregnant again. I just feel so sad for myself. She started ttc about 3 months after me. She fell preg after about 16 months and had her child and is now expecting again..ive been ttc for 2.5 years now and I know thats not aslong as some people but its still hard when other people have had 2 pregnancies in the same amount of time :( Sorry if im coming across as petty, this ttc buisness is hard sometimes. Rant over! x

This doesn't sound petty-- it sounds completely normal. Of course it's depressing, when you have been trying and trying. And I know exactly how you feel. My best friend has three kids. She is 27, got pregnant by accident two of the times. I love her to death, but I can't stop that envy I sometimes feel for her ability to conceive sooo easily. 

But you are getting help. And you deffo oed on met last cycle... So I know it's only a matter of time for you before you get your bfp. I KNOW it's hard to think like that when it's been a long haul. But when you get your bfp and eventually get to meet little baby who was such a struggle, it will all have been worth it. 

And Vic--- test test test! And post a pic so I can line-spot!


----------



## wanna_bump

thank you for your support kmr, i think i just needed to get it off my chest - i just keep wondering when my time is going to come. I guess we all do that from time to time.
Anyway, I just did an opk and it was near pos so hopefully tomorrow it will be pos :)
How are you doing? x


----------



## kmr1763

I am still on af. Ff says fertile time will be around Oct. 5th, which is dh's birthday. Hopefully he will be back by then!!! Buuut my temps have been flat since af... I am weirded out by this, but I'm trying not to read too much into it. What do you think?


----------



## capemaylover

Hello ladies, sorry I have been MIA, I had a very busy weekend.

kmr - thank you for the support!

wanna - I have those same feelings when people in my life fall pregnant. I want to be happy for them, but at the same time I am so envious and quite frankly a jealous. I keep saying to DH that I am sad and frustrated that we aren't pregnant yet, but also so mad at my body for failing to do something that our bodies are made to do...feeling broken I guess. Hoping you get that pos OPK...sending good vibes your way.

AFM- this metformin really kicked my butt over the weekend with upset stomach and diarrhea but people have been warning me to watch my sugar intake and I didn't because we were celebrating DH's birthday and who can resist cake haha. I learned my lesson and I am using myfitnesspal.com to help track food and sugar intake. I am calling the doctor today to get an update on hormone levels, etc. from the blood taken last week. I finish the Provera at the end of the week and should have a period the beginning of next week and then starts tests (saline tubal perfusion, ultrasounds, post coital, and semen analysis) and clomid...

wishing everyone luck and sending good vibes to everyone.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey all

Kate, i no how it feels not gd is it. I was the same wen my sis was preg, she now has a 4 n a 2 yr old n here i am stil tryin on n off. It wil b our turn soon. Oh lots of bdin tonite n tomo for u then.

Kmr, oh lets hope hubby is back by the cud b a great bday night lol.

Cape, yeh i got the same on met, i havnt heard anything about limitin sugar before.

I did test n it was a bfn, but its only internet cheapies not sure how sensitive they are, n if they wud even pick it up.
Vic x


----------



## hippiekinz

OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!

I'm about to cry! My family doctor I was seeing for all these years isn't there anymore! I just called to ask about upping my medicine cause I will run out of my 500mg on Saturday and I wanted to see about just re-filling or wait and they told me he's not there anymore:cry:And right now they have nurse practitioner taking over his patients and i'm afraid they won't help me like he was doing. He wanted to try a few things before I had to go to a FS, but now i don't know and I'm so upset:cry:Someone should be calling me back, but still. I don't want to be rejected because my doctor was so there for me and wanting to help me and what if they won't?:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Vic20581

Oh hun, i no how hard it is wen u have a nice doc n then they leave. Mines took a 6 mth break i was devistated. Im hipe u can stil get help from the nurse.
Vic x


----------



## hippiekinz

Thanks Vic:hugs:

I'm still waiting for a call, should probably hear something within the next hour. I'm completely devastated! I really hope they don't jerk me around or the next call is to see where he went to and try to be his patient there:haha:


----------



## wanna_bump

cape - thats exactly how i feel, a failure as a woman since i cant do what we're made to do :( i just hoping my opk is pos today - that will perk me up. Its my birthday tomorrow so maybe a birthday baby! lol 

hippie - sorry to hear about your dr...i hope you find another one who is just as good. 

kmr - im not sure what these flat temps mean...at a guess i'd say it was just because your still on af so the hormone levels are sorting themselves back out ready for another cycle. Sorry I cant be of more help, sure you will see change soon :)

vic - its still early days, try getting a first response and doing one in another day or two. really hope this is it for you.

afm - i looked back over at yesterdays opk and it did look pos so im not sure. Ive been at work on a sleep-in so havent bd'd yet. Thats perked me up from my little knock back.
Im quite pleased as last cycle i didnt o until cd 38, will be around cd 25/26 - improvement :)

xx


----------



## kmr1763

Cape-- that really stinks!!! My gp was awesome too.. I lucked out when I got married and moved to NC I just picked out a random Dr and they turned out to be wonderful. Now I have moved and I know it's going to be a struggle finding someone who can replace them. But you are on met already, and the hard part of getting the dx is over with, so the rest is downhill really!

Vic-- ics are cheap, and IMO worth it for testing early and frequently. I just bought a supply of 80 hpts and 40 opks from eBay (that were recommended by one of the girls on the hpt board). 20 bucks! Awesome considering I probably spent about 100 on frers a couple cycles ago (one of the post clomid "I think I ovulated" cycles). Sooo when I get to start testing I will be using ics too! Post pics for us!

Wanna-- thanks chick! Was same again this morning, but I'm going to try not to care about it, since o last cycle was on cd 22 or so. Going to try to just relax until cd 19 or so! And too excited about your pos opk. Get to bding! Can't wait for more testing!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey

Kmr- didnt test today but wil do tomo. Lol i wud post a pic if there was any sign if a line. But i hold it up to the light n still nothin. 

Kate, oh hope ur temp goes up over nex few days so u did O yday or today. That wud b very gd to O again alone. Mayb u jus need that clomid boost n ur get ur bfp. il b stalkin ur chart lol. Happy birthday for tomo if u dont come on here

Hippi, did ur doc call back. 

Afm, well 10dpo didnt test. But wil do tomo. Gettin nervous to test as it get closer to 14dpo im gettin more negative if i get a bfn. So af is due on sat. My cycle is stil under 30 days but it seems the longest cycle ever. Conciderin last cycle was 100 odd days. Weird hey. But wil test tomo :thumbup:

Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

Wishing you loads of luck vic, we need a bfp on here :) and thank you for the birthday wishes too. It so lovely that everyone on here is so supportive. 

Ive just taken another opk and this was was + so ill probs ovulate tomorrow or day after. *i never get bored seeing two lines haha* hopefully the next two lines i see will be an on opk :) xx


----------



## wanna_bump

not the best pic but you get the idea :happydance: x
  



Attached Files:







t1rsz_1rsz_1photo0418.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ttc2yrs

hi everyone , im starting 50mg of clomid tommorow, will take it at night to help stop side effects ! hopefully ! am taking it day 2-6 of cycle ,really hope it works 1st time, i had really bad time eith provera to start a cycle bacause i dont have periods ! the doctors think i should fall the 1st time but lets just hope !
good luck to everyone and baby dust to you all !


----------



## capemaylover

wanna - woo hoo on the + opk!! get to bd'ing!!! also, happy early birthday. I keep wondering when I will O this coming cycle since I am currently on CD95. I stop Provera on Friday and then Clomid, so we will see, but for you...YAY!

Vic - when did you start metformin? My cycle looks like it will be about 100 days or so, so it is comforting to think now that I am on met and starting Clomid this next cycle that it might be a "normal" cycle.

ttc2yrs - keep us posted!!! good luck

afm - starting 500mg of met twice a day today and nervous about side effects since I didn't have many on 500mg once a day (slight headaches and one night of a stomach ache and diarrhea-sorry TMI). Currently I am planning a baby shower for my best friend and I am excited for her, but planning it is also kinda hard for me. I am trying to push past my issues and just be happy for her. Anyway, baby dust to everyone!


----------



## hippiekinz

Just an update real quick before heading out.

The doctors office NEVER called me! BUT! My DH had an appointment yesterday and I gave him a note to pass along to the doctor (before I found out he's not there anymore) and DH knows the new nurse practitioner very well. (They use to work at the same job before). She wanted to know what's up with my medicine and he told her that I wanted it up'd because AF hasn't shown and that were TTC. She told my DH to tell me to make an appointment to come in and she would help me! So I called and I have an appointment this Friday at 1pm and taking DH with me! Here's to seeing what she will do for me :)

Do you ladies think that maybe when my Metformin is up'd i may have a better chance or should I ask about other medicines to help? I think once my Metformin is up'd I'll have a better chance of getting AF. I'm still losing weight, now down 15lbs! Very close to reaching 10%!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey

Kate, oh opk lookin gd, lots of baby dancin for u tonite n tomo, bday sex lol. 

Ttc2yrs, it cud defo happen on first round of clomid, i think everyone goin on it has a gd chance, esp if they didnt O before. Im on first round of clomid 10dpo so im hopin for a bfp.

Cape, i started met last cycle n got af like 2 wks later, was on 1000mg. Yeh i had no side effects on 500mg n then 1000mg made me soo ill for quite a few wks. But mostly passed now.

Hippi, oh thats gd about havin a known friendly nurse, lets hope sh gives u want u want. I was on 500mg for a wk n then 1000mg for a wk or 2 n then af came.

11dpo tomo, think im gonna test,

Vic x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
On 11dpo n i tested with a 10miu n stil bfn, doesnt look like its my month really :(
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

sorry it was bfn vic :( your still not out until af comes though.
My temp dipped quite alot this morning so dunno what thats about really x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Kate yeh big drop u done a opk today is it stil pos. mayb ur only Oin now. I wil jus keep testin. Stil few days til af is due x


----------



## kmr1763

Hey Vic! You're still not out... Not til af shows! 

Wanna-- that dip looks like a pre-o dip! Super excited for you! Can't wait to see tomorrow's temp!

Afm-- temps still flat. Cd 6. They have been 97.58 and 96.60. Tested the therm to make sure it was working and my temp was higher yesterday afternoon, so don't think it's that :( I don't like this!

Anyone heard of the bd brand bbt? My sister has one because she was going to start charting, but did not.. I'm thinking of swiping it but it only reads to the tenth degree, not the hundredth like my pharmacy brand bbt does...


----------



## hippiekinz

Good Morning 

Vic- you're not out til AF comes so maybe test again in a few days:dust:

Kate - OMG! I had a huge dip this morning as well! *take a look @ chart* I have no clue what that means. I thought someone said 3 rising temps and dip meant something, but this is the 2nd time i had temp rise then dip. So confusing >.<

KMR - Nope, never used a bd brand bbt. I bought my BBT from Target for $10.00 and though the screen doesn't light up, I still like it. I take my temp and when it beeps turn it off and sleep a bit longer, then when i wake up I just turn it on and it saved my temp.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey

Oh wow big dips for both of u. Lookin gd. 
Kmr, no not heard of that one
I did have a gd one that lit up n saved temp. But my dog ate it lol. This one i have is crap. But dont want to change it lol
Yeh il keep testin see how it goes x 
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

done an opk and its bfn today so i reckon today is O day...will need to bd tonight!! 
kmr - im suprised your temps are still flat as your not on af anymore..i hope they start doing something soon. I've not heard of that brand bbt either, i just got mine off ebay :/

hippe - wow you did have a big dip! Wonder what that can mean, will be keeping an eye out tomorrow and the coming days.

xx


----------



## hippiekinz

Kate - I wonder as well :\ My DH & I BD last night, so I'm hoping I will be fine today without BD again. We've been trying to go every other day.


----------



## Vic20581

Kate if u got abfn on opk dorsnt it mean u O yday? Thats wat i thought anyways.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

well opk's predicts the LH surge which is the last hormone to peak before ov, it shows the surge 12-36 hours before ov. As I havent had a temp rise yet i am assuming today is ov day, the opk was negative last time on the day of ov. I hoping my temp goes up in the morning to confirm it :) x


----------



## hippiekinz

*UGH* Is it WRONG that I just found out another friend is pregnant? I'm seriously on the edge of tears! One friend is having twins and a handful other friends are expecting and then here's little old me! The worse part is they have heavier then me and here I am struggling! I know it's so silly for me to get upset, but it's like when will it be my turn? My 2 close friends that know were TTC are probably sick of me always wanting to go over to the baby area and look around when we go to Wal-Mart or Target. I know I sound crazy. I just needed to rant. *breaths* I'm sure our times will come, I just wish it could happen soon. Thanks for listening ladies:hugs:I feel a bit better


----------



## capemaylover

Only have a minute to pop on but looking forward to reading more about flat temps, temp spikes and dips, bd'ing, o'ing, etc. tomorrow. Happy thoughts ladies :)


----------



## wanna_bump

I know exactly what you mean hippie, someone on my fb uploaded a scan pic then was telling people it was 'an accident' that peed me off!

my temp did rise this morning, thought not the highest temp iv had this cycle...hope i still get the crosshairs in a couple of days tho x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey mornin

Kate, see thats wat i no about opk, lucky i dont do them lol, nice rise today, wil prob go higher tomo. Gd luck.

Hippi, its not gd wen ur ttc n mates keep gettin preg, i have a few on fb that r showin there scans too n big bumps. It wil b our turn soon, we jus got to wait, hard tho isnt it.

Afm, 12dpo n stil bfn. It says on ff not to test til dpo 16-18. I keep think ff changed my O to cd19, but vip member changed it to cd17. So guess i cud b 2 days out, will jus see if af turns up in 2 days time. 
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Hippie-- it's not wrong, how you feel. It does suck, BIGTIME. It gets so depressing. When I first started ttc #2, a good friend of mine was expecting. She had her baby, and then a few months later, another of our friends got pregnant, and has now had her baby... It's a crappy way of marking the time that's gone by, but that's just howled our minds work I guess. But like I said to wanna, at least you know you are getting treatment, and on the right path to get your bfp-- and it will alllll have been worth it. That fact doesn't change the sadness, I know!

Wanna-- that looks like a nice temp rise!! Bet it will rise more tomorrow! Yea for another tww! And you sure did o earlier this time... Excited to see your temp in the morning!

Lol @ cape I know it's kind of like watching a soap around here I bet!

My temp went down this am... But I slept with my window open and less blankets so I wonder if that's why... But it's a relief to see something different!


----------



## wanna_bump

glad your temp has done something kmr lol...yeah hopefully my temp will rise again tomorrow, and im so glad ive ov'd earlier, this might actually be my shortest cycle since ttc yey
vic...keep your chin up something may still happen. 
cape, how are you doing? anything happening - catch us up soon
Hippe, are you alright? its always such a bummer, i get down about it too. x


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi Ladies 

Yes I'm feeling better this morning, I'm glad i'm not alone with feelings. It seems like once a week someone is getting pregnant or having a baby. Facebook can be so mean. lols. 

Well my temp dropped, by a lot! I don't know what that means, but my doctors appointment is tomorrow so I will see what she has to say.


----------



## capemaylover

Vic - fx'ed for you. You're not out til AF shows and temps are still high. I feel like I have myself convinced it's not gonna happen during this round though for me maybe just not getting my hopes up 
Kmr - glad to see a temp fluctuation. Looking forward to seeing what happens in the morning
Wanna - I'm hoping my cycle is shorter this time around too!
Hippie - keep us posted on your doctor appointment tomorrow

Afm - blood work results back and confirmed PCOS which I'm bummed about but kinda knew it was coming at the same time? Ugh so frustrated! This provera is making me crazy emotional by the way and I feel bad for DH because I'm definitely taking it out on him. Anxious for my last day of provera tomorrow bc no more crazy emotional days and may AF after 97 days?! Then starts tastings and clomid. DH and I are planning a Disney world trip at the end of October to celebrate out anniversary. we would find out the day before we leave whether or not this round worked so its making me crazy. That's all for now...until tomorrow haha


----------



## Vic20581

Hey mornin

Think im too early no one has done there temps today lol.

Hippi, hope ur doc apt goes ok.
Kate, lookin for a nice higher temp for u today.
Kmr, hope ur ok, wil b checkin for changes in ur chart
Cape, aww shame u have pcos, but its gd its confirmed hope u can now move on. Hope ur af comes in the nex few days. N then u can start clomid. Wow ur holiday sounds cool. Might change ur trip slightly lol if u get abfp the day before u go. Lol
Afm, temp went higher today, 13dpo. Actually feel nervous bout testn today. Not sure im goin to :blush:

Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

Morning everyone, I took my temp and had a sleep-in this morning so havent been on till now.

capemay - sorry you've have pcos confirmed :( its does suck but the clomid will help and you'll eventually get your bfp. It will def shorten your cycles too. Have a great time in disney world, it will help you relax. Jealous - wish i was going away lol

vic - try not to get disheartened, if you want to test, test if not dont. it might just be a late bfp. Have you got more clomid for next cycle? How much were you taking? 

Hippie - good luck today, let us know how you get on.

Any news this morning kmr? Fx for a slightly different temp today

Afm - Temp was a little higher again, not massively but id didnt last time after O. Please let this be my time.....

xx


----------



## kmr1763

Vic-- nice that temp is going up! Let us know what happens ASAP! 

Wanna-- temp still going up, good sign! Hoping to see crosshairs soon! 

Cape-- I'm sorry that it's pcos :( makes things tough... But at least now and can start doing what you have to do!

Afm-- temp was 97.9... A little higher than my highest pre o temp from last cycle... Don't think I oed yet, still pretty early on, and had no other signs, so guess its just a random high temps.. We will see!


----------



## hippiekinz

Good Morning.

Cape ~ I'm sorry it's PCOS as well :hugs: But now that you know what it is, you can get on the path to help you :) I know I cried when I found out, but I'm learning more about it and taking medicine to help <3

Vic ~ Let us know what happens! I really hope you get your :bfp: <3

Kate ~ I don't know much on temping, but it seems if it's going up - seems it's a good sign :)

My temp this morning was 96.80 *UGH* It keeps going down - i have no clue what it means :wacko:

My doctor's appointment is at 1pm (EST) So as soon as i get home, i'll let everyone know how it went. I'm hoping it will be good visit.


----------



## capemaylover

Thanks for the support everyone. Once AF comes I will start temping again. I was temping during this last cycle, but when I reached day 80-something, I was so frustrated I stopped. I am hoping the metformin is helping. I don't seem to have many side effects with 1000mg a day. I get a headache every now and again, but no nausea or upset stomach, so that's good news. I cried for a while last night about the PCOS confirmation, but I think I am just overly emotional anyway because of the Provera. I took my last Provera this morning, so hopefully, fx'ed, by Sunday or Monday AF will finally show her face. I am going to a consignment sale tomorrow morning so I can buy baby clothes for my best friend. I am planning her baby shower and I am getting her a bunch of clothes of varying sizes as one of her gifts. I know I am going to be bummed walking into this, but I have to focus on my friend, not me...it's just so hard.

Hoping you ladies have a great day and don't forget to keep us posted on temps, tests, and doctor appointments!!!


----------



## wanna_bump

i hope the shopping goes as well as it can capemay - just try and think you might be shopping for your baby soon.
glad your temps are doing something now kmr :)
I weighed myself today and ive now lost a total of 17lbs since being on met and only moderate changes to my diet, so pleased x


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi Ladies,

I'm so upset and crushed and hurt and just don't know anymore.

I went to the "nurse practitioner" and she was no help. She wouldn't up my dosage because she can't and further more, she has PCOS and said Metformin will not help me and that the woman online are just grasping for hope on Metformin. She said she tried it for 5 years at 1000mg and nothing. She said it will do nothing for me. So she pushed me off to an IVF specialist and my insurance won't cover me if i'm there for treatment and I'm crushed. I feel the nurse practitioner was taking her own life experience and giving me no hope because she didn't have hope. I hate her. I honestly hate her. I finally told my mother that we were trying and how crushed I was. I think i'm going to have to find my old doctor and see if I can transfer to him because I don't want to ever see her again. 
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## wanna_bump

hippiekinz said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm so upset and crushed and hurt and just don't know anymore.
> 
> I went to the "nurse practitioner" and she was no help. She wouldn't up my dosage because she can't and further more, she has PCOS and said Metformin will not help me and that the woman online are just grasping for hope on Metformin. She said she tried it for 5 years at 1000mg and nothing. She said it will do nothing for me. So she pushed me off to an IVF specialist and my insurance won't cover me if i'm there for treatment and I'm crushed. I feel the nurse practitioner was taking her own life experience and giving me no hope because she didn't have hope. I hate her. I honestly hate her. I finally told my mother that we were trying and how crushed I was. I think i'm going to have to find my old doctor and see if I can transfer to him because I don't want to ever see her again.
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


omg, i am lost for word to be honest...firstly i am so sorry you've had a silly 'nurse' tell you these things. you are well within your rights to find another more sympathetic and frankly more informed health care professional who is willing to give you the treatment you need. secondly why would many, many doctors, consultants ect prescribe this drug if it didnt work? it would be a waste of everyones time, not to mention the cost implication. If you google metformin success rate with pcos it will come up with not only medical based research papers but also pcos sufferers who have gone on to have successful pregnancies because of the drug. It sounds to me like it hasnt worked for her (which it doesnt for everyone) so is just assuming it wont work for you. Your probably on the wrong dosage, I take 4x500mg every day and its worked a treat for me. As for putting you on the ivf list? wtf?! is she for real? IVF is a last resort when all other treatment options have been exhausted. Again the cost implication for this is massive. Def get another doctor as what you were told is just unrealistic, unprofessional and just stupid! (((hugs)))


----------



## kmr1763

Second to what wanna says. Totally agree. Find another doctor. Surf the net for reviews, ask friend and neighbors and whoever else who the recommend if you can't find your old doctor. There are tons of different treatments for us pcosers besides ivf, and ivf IS a last resort!! It's a standby clomid, femara, and met are all options before that! Furthermore, why in the f*** is she saying net isn't going to help if your prev doctor thought it would?! I personally despise nurse practitioners. I've dealt with one good one in my day and that's it. Do not listen, continue your met and find you a new doc!


----------



## hippiekinz

Thank you ladies:hugs:

I'm going to find my old doctor and try to get him again. If it means transfer out of where i've been going for years, so be it! I talked to the pharmacist about what happen when getting my medicine and she was like dumbfound. She said I should see a OB GYN because I will need one and go from there. So until I find out what my old doctor can do for me, i'll make an appointment with an OB GYN and see what they could tell me. 

I honestly didn't think I was asking that much for upping my dosage.


----------



## wanna_bump

You werent asking for much hippie...i hope you find a better dr/obgyn and get put on a course of medication suited for you. are you feeling any better now? I've had my fair share of health people thinking they know it all and were reluctant to help, i changed dr and got what i wanted in the end but more than that felt better because i was taken seriously x


----------



## Vic20581

Mornin all

Hippi, my fertility doc said metformin doesnt work for pcos, he said the latest research is it do t work so i walked out not havin it. So i went to my normal gp n said about met n pcos she looked it up online n said yeh ok il give it to u. But it says in her book only 1000mg a day. N they wont give me higher. I think all gps, docs, specialists r very different. Think its jus a matter of findin one that wil listen.
Kate, yeh nice crosshairs. Lookin gd. Hope u did lots of bdin. 
Cape, i thought ur af shud come like 5-7 days after ur last provera tablet, was u told different then. 
Afm, temp dropped abit. Stil a bfn, not sure wats goin on. Looks like af might b on its way :(

Vic x


----------



## hippiekinz

Good Morning,

I'm feeling a lot better today then yesterday. I still have this small hurt feeling, but I'm moving on. I did some research of the best OB/GYN here in NY and on the top ten list my insurance will cover the second one. She had a lot of nice reviews so I'm going to call today to see about getting in to see her. I hope she will help. In her info it says she's a specialist? So maybe she can prescribe me something? At least I hope she can.

Vic - I'm sorry you're not seeing the bfp, but you're still not out until AF shows:thumbup:

Again thank you ladies for the support. :)


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Really feels like af is due any min, dreadin goin to the loo.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

I 'm glad your getting sorted hippie, i hope this dr is better :) 
vic - any sign of af?
I went to asda today to get a frer for when i test, bloody picked up the normal fr....not the early one! grrr still £6 for 2 isnt bad..does anyone know if i can still use them early? Got af type cramps again today, like last time - hope its not a bad sign x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
I didnt no there was diff frer lol, iv only got internet cheapies before but I was in tesco lookin at digital clear blur £14 for 2 didnt get them tho lol.
No af yet, jus major crampin.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

well i didnt either, but i looked at the packet when i got home and it says 'can be used from the day period is due' the other you can use up to 6 days early...im gonna google it lol
When i was preggers with my ds i had terrible cramps, i was so sure af was coming so it put me of testing for a few days...i eventually gave in and bought one - if was a bfp :) x


----------



## capemaylover

Hippie - glad you're feeling a bit better about what happened with the doctors office. My doctor said that met would help with fertility only to help keep my hormones regulated. 

Vic - The last time I was on Provera it only took me 24 hours of being off the pill to start AF. I'm anticipating it being just as short this time. Still hoping you get you BFP by the way.

Afm - nothing much to report hopefully more tomorrow or Monday!


----------



## sanya

i had been diagnosed with polycystic ovaries 3 years back doc put me on dianne 35 to control my facial hairs and i kept on using it as contraceptive pill for 2 years.I stopped that in april 2012 and went to doc and put me on metmorfin on aug1,2012 but no luck til yet.my periods are regular ,everytime i have my periods make me sad .this month i had little bit spotting for 2 days .worried wats going on..........


----------



## wanna_bump

hiya sanya, you've not been on the met long so keep with it, t took 6/7 weeks for something to happen with me :) good luck

My temp was lower this moring...to early for potential implantation surely? hows everyone else? x


----------



## wanna_bump

grrr wheres my post gone?! 

temp was lower this morning - not sure why..too early for implantation?

sanya - keep with the met, it took 6/7 weeks to kick in properly with me, good luck x


----------



## Vic20581

Mornin

Cape, thats gd then that af comes so soon, waitin for it to show wen u jus want start is so annoyin. Hope u have afab month.

Sanya, you havnt been on met long, it does take a little while sometimes. How much r u on?

Kate, not sure wen implantation dip is, something like 5-10 isnt it? Not sure

Kmr, hope ur doin ok.

Afm, another temp dip :( stil crampy n no af yet! Not lookin gd 

Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

and now ive posted twice!! lol sorry everyone!
yeah thats what i thought too vic, implantation didnt occur until 6/7dpo...but then i got thinking last cycle my LP was only 10 days so maybe it would happen sooner..i dunno - the egg would have had to run down the fallopian tube haha

vic - how many dpo are you now? sorry its not looking good x


----------



## Vic20581

Hi

Yeh not everyone is the same, u wud only be 1 day early so u never no.
Well ff showed O on cd16 n then cd19. But the vip people thought it was cd17 so they over rode it. So i cud be anything between dpo13-16? 
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

i think ive probs just slept outside the covers or something...
hmm well your either late or its still a little early to test..i hope its good news for u x


----------



## Vic20581

I didnt even bother testin today, not after i saw temps. 
Yeh see how ur temp is tomo. 
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies!!! 

Vic-- your temp hasn't dropped much... There may still be hope! Don't count courself out yet. 

Wanna-- are you 4 dpo now? I checked out your chart, dip could be anything. I'm going to browse charts and see what implantation dips look like and on what days they can happen! 

Afm-- not much to report. At least temps aren't flat anymore! I still have like a week before I'll be using opks and keeping my eye out for o...


----------



## capemaylover

AF showed!! Woo hoo!! Which means tests and clomid are in my near future. I never thought I'd be so happy to see AF...not only that I woke DH up by saying "it's here!" He was so confused. Start temping again tomorrow morning and calling doctor in the morning to schedule a saline tubal perfusion and get prescription for clomid.


----------



## wanna_bump

congrats on af capymay, i used to be pleased to see mine too after having long cycles. 
yeah kmr, i think ive just been a bit chilly during the night, temp was still above coverline so im not thinking about it too much - just hope its back up tomorrow. And yey on no more flat temps x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey

Well af got me. Soo painful. Crampy. Feel proper poo. N had to babysit 4 kids that are all under 5yrs old today for 4/5 hrs. Wasnt a gd time. Home home cup of tea. Choc puddin n custard n xfactor on n early nite. Cd1. Start clomid tomo. Hope i O around cd14. Which wud b fab. Gonna do opk from cd11 i think. 
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

Vic20581 said:


> Hey
> 
> Well af got me. Soo painful. Crampy. Feel proper poo. N had to babysit 4 kids that are all under 5yrs old today for 4/5 hrs. Wasnt a gd time. Home home cup of tea. Choc puddin n custard n xfactor on n early nite. Cd1. Start clomid tomo. Hope i O around cd14. Which wud b fab. Gonna do opk from cd11 i think.
> Vic x

Sorry af got you :( sounds like you've had a rough day and deserved that choc pudding! Atleast you know the clomid worked so will again this time. feel better soon x


----------



## hippiekinz

Hey ladies<3

I never got to temping today since I was babysitting at my MIL's over night and forgot my thermometer. So will see what happens tomorrow. Today I weighed myself and lost another 1.6lbs for a total of 17lbs lost. I'm really hoping losing 10% will help some more. I call the ob gyn tomorrow to see if i can get in since they're closed over the weekend. I heard a lot of good reviews on this ob gyn so I'm really hoping she will help me. I'm also contacting the superior of that nurse practitioner and complain! If she did that to me, who know's who else she's done it to!


----------



## wanna_bump

hippie - you are def within your rights to complain.

Any news from kmr or capemay? been a bit quiet on here the last few days.

Afm - temp is still quite low :( i dont think its very good and think im out already x


----------



## Vic20581

Mornin

Kate, dont b silly ur temps are stil above coverline, iv seen many charts on ff where temps are low n they stil get there bfp. Ur only 5dpo it cud stil jump n go higher again. Stay positive. 

Hippi, well done on the weight lose, ur doin gd. Yeh temp tomo.

Kmr, hope u O soon.

Afm, back on clomid tonite, so bad moody 5 days ahead lol.

Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

Hiya vic - you feeling any better? Does the clomid really make you moody? what other side effects have you had on it?
The reason i said about me being out was because I googled 'low post ov temps' and it came up with one of the causes was low progesterone which you need to sustain a preganancy. It said temps should be well above coverline and none of mine in this cycle or last have been :( plus i only have a 10 day LP which isnt great. or example your pre ov temps are the same as my post ov ones vic. I cant believe that after 2.5 years of barely having cycles i seem to finally be working but now potentially have other fertility problems. I might be jumping the gun im not sure...just feeling really down today x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey

Kate, sometimes googling isnt a gd idea it gives u soo many bad stories. the one time ff said i O alone my temps were so low after O n i only had a 8 day lp. But bein on clomid last mth i O on cd19 n had a 14 day lp with much higher temps. Mayb u jus need the clomid to get u ur bfp. R u goin to try nex mth if u dont get ur bfp this mth. Have u looked at ff for charts with preg n low post O temps there are loads. U r takin ur vit now arnt u so ur lp might get longer this time anyways. Hold in there hun.

Well a few gals get heavier af on clomid, but tends to b shorter. So will see. Cd2 n really heavy n painful atm :(

Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

I know, googling is the worst thing you can do! I was taking vitb complex bu ran out and havent managed to get to town to buy more. I've made an appt at the dr's to discuss it, hopefully to ease my worries. Just thought nows ideal really since ive just ovulated so will get true reflection of my prog levels. I know you can buy creams but dont want to without seeing the dr 1st. Going to take a look at ff charts now x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Yeh thats a gd idea to go docs n have a word. As u say hope they settle ur mind. 
Vicx


----------



## kmr1763

Wanna-- I think in my tons of research I have learned that low progesterone is often due to weak o... So far it's obvious that the met is working things out for you in the o department, and I bet in time it'll help make I stronger too.. That being said, clomid can give you a stronger o, and more progesterone... Are you thinking about taking what you have next cycle? BUT Vic is right, googling leads to a lot of unnecessary worrying most of the time. Have you been back into docs since starting met? 

Vic-- I'm sorry you're out! But yay for the clomid making you o! I think clomid raises your temp for a bit pre o, so try to ignore those higher temps at the start of your cycle... And seriously, order you some preseed for this cycle! When ttc ds I am convinced it's what did the trick!

Hippie-- gl with the clomid! And congrats about af. Excited to chart stalk you ladies this cycle! 

Afm not much. Doesn't look like dh will be home for I (if I even o again) so I'm already out this cycle! So basically I'm just hoping now that I I again, and that's it :(


----------



## wanna_bump

Hi kmr - aww gutted your dh isnt going to be back in time :( you will O again when hes back and i'll bet you end up falling (due to lots of passion lol)

well..i'll admit i panicked earlier - i rang the gp's asking to speak to a dr about it as it was just a quick question but the receptionist said i'd be better making an appt so i did. Anyway im feeling a bit calmer now and ff says the coverline has no significance. My pre ov temps are low so it stands to reason my post ov temps will be too. Ive cancelled the appt and going to see what happens until the end of the cycle and then decide what to do. I've only been back once to get my prescription filled, was told to let it do it work for a while and go back if not pregnant in january! thanks for chilling me out lol x


----------



## hippiekinz

Good morning<3

How are you feeling today Vic? Sorry to here AF got you ):

Well I temped earlier this morning, but I still don't get it - feel free to look.

I called the Albany IVF place and told them what happen to me and they couldn't believe it! They said usually an ob gyn REFERS them when they have done all they could! So the referred me to a good ob gyn. Her husband works at the IVF place so I was super happy to here that. The lady also said they could do all the tests over there and I would be covered since my insurance doesn't cover fertility treatment and such. So I made an appointment and the earliest I can get in is Oct 17. So I'll keep with the Metformin and lose some more weight until then. :) 

Oh, I also called my doctor and left a message saying I wanted to speak to Dr. Midgen. Not the NURSE PRACTITIONER, NURSE OR RECEPTIONIST - THE DOCTOR. (The CAPS represent the strict tone in my voice at that moment) lol.:haha:


----------



## capemaylover

Vic - sorry AF got you, how are you feeling?

wanna - fx'ed for you and glad you have a positive outlook

hippie - glad you were adamant about speaking to the doctor! 

AFM - oops, forgot to temp this morning. I want to get into the habit of doing it this cycle. After 100 days of no AF, I forgot how terrible it can be. I was laying on the couch last night saying "I am going to be the worst pregnant person ever if this is what I feel like when I have AF" DH just laughed and cudddled with me. It's like AF is back with a vengeance haha. Anyway, called doc this morning, scheduled saline tubal perfusion for the 3rd and ultrasound, blood work, and post coital for the 5th and clomid starts this wednesday. I am hoping this cycle works, but doubtful at the same time because I don't want to get my hopes up. Increased met this weekend to three times a day for a total of 1500 mg a day. Still only headaches as my side effect, but definitely losing a little bit of weight in the mean time. Here's to positive thoughts for this cycle being "regular" and a BFP by the end of October!!!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey

Kmr, so thats a shame ur hubby wont b there for O, but if u O alone, then it wil b a gd cycle anyways.

Kate, lol u cooled down now, not so panicy, yeh u shud jus see how ur cycle goes. I hope its a gd one for u.

Hippi, thats gd ur apt isnt too far away, jus acouple of wks. N gd luck on the weight lose. N hope ur actually doc calls u back lol, not one of the others.

Afm, tummy stil crampin, not as bad, had a gd nap earlier. Clomid tonight. I remember bein moody n stuff wen i had it last mth. Wil see hownex 5 days r. 

Vic x


----------



## Vic20581

Cape seem to of missed ur post.
Lol i was in so much pain on af last night was thinkin the same, how am i gonna cope bein preg too lol. Wen af hurts that much. Lol wat days r u takin clomid then, i do 2-6 n 100mg. Great ur only side effect from clomid is headach, hope they soon pass. Gd luck with ur apts. 
n hope one of us gets abfp by end of oct, wud b great
Vic x


----------



## capemaylover

vic - i am taking Clomid cycle days 4-8 for this first cycle on it. I don't know the dosage yet, going to pick up prescription this afternoon. All I know is two pills days 4-5 and 1 pill days 6-8. When is the best time to take it? Night? Morning? Also, how long were your cycles before met and clomid?


----------



## AJGTTC

Hey ladies so I've been reading your post and I also was diagnosed with pcos about 3 years ago and have been ttc for about 2.5 years I am overweight also Ive tried comid met everything & nothing worked I had no period for a few months and then I came across a post about something called geritol aka "baby


----------



## AJGTTC

In a bottle oops I pushed enter lol and sure enough af came I've seen so many succes story's including my best Friend she had pcos tried 1 yer took geritol Tonic liquid for
And got pregnant a month later I'll keep you guys updated tho ! :D


----------



## hippiekinz

hi,

So my doctor did call and we talked. She agreed with the nurse about the Metformin being up'd because my sugar level! She said it could of effected me badly. WTF? So why couldn't the nurse SAID THAT instead of making me feel like utter crap! I also said that I talked to the IVF place and they said I should see a ob gyn first and she agreed. So i'm going to see my primary doctor Oct 12 for a physical and what not. I'm just sooooo over it right now. I just hope everything falls into place.


----------



## AJGTTC

Good luck hippie ! I hope everything works out for the best :D


----------



## wanna_bump

glad you seem to be getting sorted hippie..i hope they start you on the right treatment so you can achieve your bfp :)

welcome ajg - ive been ttc for 2.5 years too. have you got any more info about this liquid and do you take it?

vic - sorry for my little episode earlier lol what am i like! not happy unless im worrying about something haha

capemay - sending you lots of babydust and hope this is a lucky cycle for you and vic too xx


----------



## AJGTTC

Thanks :D well the taste is horrible ! I've recently started taking it their is a pill form and a liquid which is what i take (geritol tonic with ferrix 18) it's definitely made a difference in my mood and it worked for my best friend with pcos she was ttc for a year and after a month of taking it became pregnant I'm not sure if it's worked for everybody but I've seen an heard of many success story's its worth a try ! Geritol is basically a multi vitamin with iron but nicknamed "baby in a bottle" I'm hoping theirs a baby in my bottle lol . I'll keep updating and letting you guys know if it works :) also theirs a forum on this website for people trying geritol lots of success story's their also .


----------



## Vic20581

Hey all

Cape. Oh thats different not jeard of different tablets for different days, thought ur on the same unless u start a new cycle, ur have to let us no wat mg ur on wen u get it. Best to take at night less side effects. Before met n clomid my cycles wud come every 3-6 mths had no idea. N dont think i ever really O either. But first mth of met n clomid n i had a 31 day cycle n defo O. Hope it works for u.
Ajg, no iv not heard of that stuff eith.

Hippi, couple of wks for ur apt, hope its gd news.

Kate, dont worry about it, we all stress about stuff.

Afm, af seems to of calmed down, not so heavy n not so crampy so thats gd, took clomid tonite, so count down for O again.

Vic x


----------



## Hb.x

Hi ladies,

Sorry it's taken me so long to reply, my and my oh decided to go on a last minute chill out holiday, so hopefully this will be our lucky month!!

I was diagnosed in June with PCOS, although I always had a suspicion as I have a family link, and was diagnosed after 3 miscarriages. At present, I have been given no help what so ever as I was lucky enough to fall pregnant 3 times on my own. I've been temping and using ovulation predictors, and only ovulate roughly every 4 months, and have regularly had periods with no sign of ovulation. Unfortnately this still isn't good enough, so I'm on my own (with the help of oh of course)!!! I don't know how much longer I'm expected to wait, but it's only been 3 and a half months since my last mc so I've probably got a long way to go!!

I've also tried the geritol tonic mentioned above. I have to admit I couldn't stomach it and gave up after 3 or 4 days. Even the smell of it now is enough to make me gag. I'm also currently trying Agnus Castus and acupuncture, and I have Soy Isoflavones ready for if and when AF arrives (trying to stay positive).

Good luck ladies, and I hope you get more help than me!! 

Hayley x


----------



## AJGTTC

Hb: lol I know I know but the results in the end will be a million times more rewarding remember their are geritol pills also they cost like 7$ here at Walmart ! It's always worth a try ;D


----------



## capemaylover

On 100mg of clomid on cycles day 4 and 5 then 50mg on days 6, 7, and 8

Trying not to get my hopes up for this cycle and trying to convince myself this round won't work but then today I was thinking about how we could tell everyone at Christmas ugh...this TTC stuff makes me crazy


----------



## hippiekinz

Hey KMR - I saw your post when I was researching about Vitex. How is it going for you? I ordered the pill form because the liquid was too much for how little it lasts. Let me know how it's working for you


----------



## AJGTTC

hippiekinz said:


> Hey KMR - I saw your post when I was researching about Vitex. How is it going for you? I ordered the pill form because the liquid was too much for how little it lasts. Let me know how it's working for you

I tied vitex I had no luck and it gave me horrible headaches :/


----------



## hippiekinz

AJGTTC said:


> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> Hey KMR - I saw your post when I was researching about Vitex. How is it going for you? I ordered the pill form because the liquid was too much for how little it lasts. Let me know how it's working for you
> 
> I tied vitex I had no luck and it gave me horrible headaches :/Click to expand...

That stinks, i hope i won't get any - hate headaches :\ How many mg were you taking?


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
I tried vitex for a couple of cycles done nothin, also tried soy, didnt work either. I wanted something that works straight away. If my cycles were 28 days i wud of tried longer, but 100 day plus cycles is a long time to keep tryin. Gd luvk hope they work for u, i heard lots of gd stories, thats y i tried it tbh. 
Afm, took clomidclast nite n woke up with a headach today :( not gd.
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Hippie-- I wonder which post you saw... I tried it once about a year ago and decided I wasn't patient enough and just went in and was put on clomid. I tried again during this thread, but stopped because I made a cross-country move... I only did it for a few weeks. I am pretty sure I oed on my own before I started it, so I don't attribute me oing last cycle to the vitex... Will get back on a bit later... Have woken with stomach pain and just want to go back to sleep... Ugh


----------



## wanna_bump

AJG - wow that sounds pretty impressive, ive never heard of it before (and thought i would have by now lol) i will be looking into that if i dont get a bfp whilst on the met.

Hi Hb..do you have any appt's coming up for your m/c or the pcos? After 18 months ttc I was just about being taken seriously by the nhs and was eventually refered for tests ect. I hope you get sorted, just kick up a fuss and they'll soon take notice :) Good luck taking the AC and soya - they unfortunaly didnt work for me but they seem to have lots of positive feedback.

Sending the baby fairy to everyone taking clomid this cycle!!! i really want to see a bfp or two (or more!) on this thread lol

Afm - temp a little higher today so pleased about that. Had some watery cm yesterday night and mild af cramps today..other than than not feeling anything 

xx


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Had a proper headach all day. Not gd. Lady i babysit for has gone into labour. So been lookin after rhe 1 n 2 yr old all day. The 3, 5 n 7 yr olds wil b back after school. Not a gd day to have a bad headach :( 
Vic x


----------



## hippiekinz

KMR- Your post was from 2011  But I saw the pic and I was like I KNOW HER!!! lol. I'm going to try it anyway. I doubt I will be put on Clomid right away because I don't even have a cycle here. Last know anything Nov 2011 so cycle day what? I'm sure they might do something to get me a period, but will see until I'm seen by the ob gyn.

as for my temps, up and down, up and down >.<


----------



## capemaylover

Vic20581 said:


> Hey
> Had a proper headach all day. Not gd. Lady i babysit for has gone into labour. So been lookin after rhe 1 n 2 yr old all day. The 3, 5 n 7 yr olds wil b back after school. Not a gd day to have a bad headach :(
> Vic x

Hey Vic, I was just looking at your chart and we are on the same cycle this month. I am CD 3 today and start Clomid tomorrow. Woo Hoo!!! Baby dust!


----------



## wanna_bump

not ideal looking after kids when your not well - grab a hot drink and get under the blanket..this weathers shocking, loads of local places near me have flooded :/ 

off topic - i start college tomorrow yey lol x


----------



## Hb.x

Wannabump - I've had a few appointments but they won't give me any treatment as I do ovulate occasionally and have fallen pregnant on my own so they're basically leaving me to it. It's really frustrating, especially with there being a family link I've been to 2 separate doctors, as well as a gyn but still nothing :-( they just keep telling me to keep trying so fingers crossed!!
What did they eventually give you? If you have any tips please let me know. I did have 21 day bloods done, which was just my luck that I o'd the month they were taken but unfortunately did not fall pregnant. So it's just a case of keep going!!

Hayley x


----------



## wanna_bump

Hiya hb..I was eventually prescribed metformin, i take 4x500mg a day. My ovaries were clear on a scan but my hormones were all over. I rarely ovulated on my own and have only ever had 1 pregnancy which resulted in my son who is now 7.5, we were trying for him for 18 months. When I was eventually given meds my cycles were going to 177 days, they had started out ok when i came off the pill (around 50 days) but then suddenly just stopped basically. Not sure if this has helped but thats my little story anyways :) x


----------



## kmr1763

Hippie-- yeah that was my first attempt with vitex! I got the tablets, and I also bought fertilitea online, which has some awesome reviews. I loved the taste of the tea... I just got impatient (and the vitex may very well have done good things by now) and I didn't want to have to take it for a few months before I saw results. I still have the tea with me here, might have to make a cup later now ;) I've read awesome things about it, and if you can find the tincture, use that because I read it takes less time to get in your system..

Hb-- I would get in to see someone else. You are very irregular, and there IS help. Just because you o occasionally on your own doesn't mean that everything is peachy. The main reason I began temping was so I could take my charts in with me as proof that things were not right... Do you charts?

Vic, wanna-- how are you ladies doing??? Wanna, what dpo? Have you tested at all?


----------



## Hb.x

Wannabump - my hormones are crazy, but my scan showed quite severe PCOS. They said an average ovary should have around 12 follicles, mine have in excess of 50 each. This still isn't enough for treatment though!! I am lucky apparently as I have avoided most of the side effects though, the only things that are affected are my fertility, irregular periods, infrequent ovulation and hormones. Makes me feel really lucky .....

Kmr1763 - do you think I should see another doctor? I have been with my doctor since birth and really like him, he's normally really helpful. I've heard a lot of doctors are holding back for a year due to funding, but drugs like clomid are really cheap so I don't understand it!! I was thinking of maybe going to a family planning clinic, not sure what difference this will make. My doctor is referring me back to my gyn but so far I haven't heard anything and thr was a month or so ago. 
I do normally temp, but don't tend to get results very often. It's all over the place this month though because I went on holiday so my temp jumped as soon as I got there so I've gave up this month and am just hoping for the best!!

It's great to finally speak to ladies who understand what I'm going through!! x


----------



## capemaylover

hello ladies! How is everything and everyone on the board? 

Vic - we are on the same cycle!

wanna - are you gonna test soon? fx'ed!! how's college?

Hb - I am surprised that there has been no treatment yet since you have been TTC for over a year...

AFM - start Clomid tonight. 100mg today and tomorrow and then 50mg day 6, 7, and 8. I am excited and nervous. Actually remembered to temp this morning and got 96.69. We slept with the windows open last night and it was chilly, but 96.69 seems really low for having AF right now and on CD 4. I will temp again tomorrow morning (if I remember haha).


----------



## wanna_bump

I'd second what kmr said hb, it also occured to me that you should have checks done due to your 3 angels. 
I didnt manage to temp this morning on account of i never slept a wink! Was in so much pain. made a early morning drs appt and he said it sounds like gallstones so got some strong painkillers and anti-sickness tablets. I was reading the info and both say unsure of effects in pregnancy. Im 7dpo so way to early to test. Just hope im not potentially doing any harm x


----------



## hippiekinz

Hey Ladies,

I got my blood work form my doctor to take to the ob gyn, can you tell me what some of these tests means and levels?

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/lilhippie/IMG_0642.jpg

I took this with my ipod so I hope it's easy to read. I couldn't get the scanner to work, but I'd love to know what this means.


----------



## Hb.x

I would have thought I should have had some help by now, but they're argument is I fell pregnant in April on my own so that's only been just under 6 months. 
I've had some regular testing done due to the miscarriages, I was tested for sticky blood which came back negative and me and oh were both tested for chromosomal abnormalities but they came back clear. I was then referred to gyn for a scan which is when PCOS was diagnosed. Do you ladies know of any other tests I should be asking for? Or anything at all I can ask for? I've went to my doctor and explained my frustrations but all they done is refer me back to gyn. 

Hippiekinz - I've never seen anything like that before, mine was diagnosed on the spot and all I got was a letter to confirm which was also sent to my gp. Sorry!! Did you request this or was it just sent?


----------



## hippiekinz

HB - I didn't request this copy. I had blood work done and my doctor called saying it was PCOS. He left the practice and my primary doctor mailed this to me to give to my new ob gyn. She said since I had the blood work done not too long ago this should be fine to give her. I'm sure the ob gyn will know what it means, I was just wondering myself.:shrug:


----------



## wanna_bump

I would be asking for blood tests to check your progesterone after ovulation, low progesterone is (apparently) one of the main causes of m/c esp recurrent ones :( as you need it to sustain a pregnancy. Hope this helps and you get you deserved bfp soon x

Sorry hippie i cant be of much help either with the bloodwork. Silly question but have you tried googling it? Whens you ob/gyn appt? x


----------



## hippiekinz

wanna_bump said:


> I would be asking for blood tests to check your progesterone after ovulation, low progesterone is (apparently) one of the main causes of m/c esp recurrent ones :( as you need it to sustain a pregnancy. Hope this helps and you get you deserved bfp soon x
> 
> Sorry hippie i cant be of much help either with the bloodwork. Silly question but have you tried googling it? Whens you ob/gyn appt? x

Hi Kate,

Yes, I tried googling, but I was more confused - lol. My ob/gyn appt is Oct 17.


----------



## wanna_bump

capemaylover said:


> hello ladies! How is everything and everyone on the board?
> 
> Vic - we are on the same cycle!
> 
> wanna - are you gonna test soon? fx'ed!! how's college?
> 
> Hb - I am surprised that there has been no treatment yet since you have been TTC for over a year...
> 
> AFM - start Clomid tonight. 100mg today and tomorrow and then 50mg day 6, 7, and 8. I am excited and nervous. Actually remembered to temp this morning and got 96.69. We slept with the windows open last night and it was chilly, but 96.69 seems really low for having AF right now and on CD 4. I will temp again tomorrow morning (if I remember haha).

Hiya capemay, i must have missed your post there!
I think im going to try and hold off for as long as i can..my last lp was only 10 days so we shall see on sun/mon :) college was fine thank you, didnt end up doing much just lots of paper work. Hope this is your cycle hun and you dont suffer too much with the side effects x


----------



## wanna_bump

hippie - ill inbox you now with my email address as i cant see the figures very well there and have a look for you, i might not be any help - oct 17th is a while away so ill do what i can.
Hows vic? she's been quiet today, hope shes ok.

Having an early night tonight after another painkiller, still in a bit of pain :( feeling sorry for myself lol x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey all

Kate, chart lookin gd, wil keep eye on u lol. Wat u studyin then. N how u feelin now, u havin to have scans or anything.

Hippi, yeh im not gd at bloods either lol. 

Cape, so first clmid tonite for u, gd luck, hope its ur mth.

Hb, dont sound too gd does it. 

Kmr, askn kate if shes tested already ur funny lol.

Afm, 13 hrs of babysittin, im knackered, day off tomo, n then back on fri. Hope she has the baby then. Majorly busy in maternity wards here, her waters broke on tue, but sent her home wed evenin with antibiotics, shes beon induced fri. Its makn m soo broody lookin after her other kids, esp the 1 yr old gal, comin up for hugs, n restin her head on my chest, soo cute. 
Day 3 of clomid, defo have a heavier, more painful af, but much shorter. Glad itsover. Have had headach all day n keepin gettin hot. But also think im gettin a cold, sore throat n stuffy. :cry:

Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

Vic - enjoy your day off. Hows long till your last clomid tab?
hb/capemay/kmr - how are you ladies doing today?
Hippie - will check my emails today :) 
afm - temp higher today, do you think its a good sign that last time was af arrived my temps were quite flat but this time there jumping around a little? x


----------



## kmr1763

Morning ladies!!

Hb-- if they referred you to an ob gyn then I would follow up on the referral... And yes, I would get back in! I think three miscarriages and no viable pregnancy is signal enough for doctors to take action-- and it will probably help to see an ob gyn. And since you've got pcos, you obviously have hormonal issues. There are things that can be done for you! And I agree with wanna. Miscarriages could have been due to low progesterone in which case if you were to fall pregnant on your own you would need a progesterone supplement to help you sustain pregnancy... Having said all of this, keep taking temps, bring alll of your records that have to do with ttc ( cycle lengths, any tests done, your miscarriage info) all with you when you get in. I loved my family doc before I moved, but they always knew when to refer me out when it was out of their scope.

Vic-- LOL I have to live vicariously through you ladies for testing at the moment! Ha! Wish dh could mail me some spermies so I could test crazily this cycle! Booo!

I had a quick glance at your test results, hippie, and I'm not an md, but it looked like your levels were in range except lh and fsh (the damn pcos hormones!! Why I get positive opks randomly throughout my cycle!) but I am not sure! Your test results look different than reading my dh's so I'm not sure!

Wanna... 8 dpo... Lol how long til testing commences? So excited!

Afm-- no signs of o yet... Cd 14 or 15, can't remember which, I'm still guzzling coffee in an attempt to wake. Used opk yesterday and big negative! Sooo still waiting.


----------



## hippiekinz

Good morning ladies,

Thanks for at least looking, I have no clue myself. Just have to wait and see I guess.

TMI TIME :D
So yesterday night I noticed after going to the bathroom, I had this well clear looking stuff coming out when I wiped. Since seeing the NP and her pretty much giving me no hope I haven't BD with my DH (just wasn't in the mood). So it's been well over a few days so I know it's not DH. So I checked and curse being short, but I have issues sometimes feeling around down there:blush:but it was very wet and some cm stretched a few inches before breaking (not a whole lot, but enough to see it strech). I was shocked. So as soon as I got home from babysitting I asked my DH to check for me.... I know it sounds crazy, but he does check my CM for me from time to time. He's actually learned what to feel for - LOL:haha:Anyway he said it was a lot wetter then before and cervix felt soft. When he pulled his fingers out they were wet and once again had some cm that stretched a little. So I got the pre-seed out and we BD. I laid there like always, butt propped up with pillows for 30mins. This morning I charted my morning temp and added to yesterday temp info I had wet CM (I wasn't sure if it was 100% EWCM) and the FF traffic light shows "green" saying probably fertile? But my temps don't look like it though :\ I'm not sure what's going on with my temps, I've always had low temp levels (97 to lower 98 range). So is it possible I may of O or starting to? I was having slight cramp pains I noticed last night, but didn't think anything of it? The worst part is I'm leaving today for a few days WITHOUT my hubby... I'm wondering if we should BD before I leave... 

What do you ladies think?


----------



## Hb.x

Afternoon ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well and staying positive!!

wannabump - they did test my progesterone levels once on cd 21 but said it looked ok so told me I didn't need to go back, even though I explained how all over the place my cycles are.
My temps seem to be all over the place some months and other months I can read them. Having your temps up can definately be a sign of early pregnancy though, because your body stays warmer, fingers crossed!!

kmr - great advice, thanks :)!! I will get back on to my doc and see whats happening with my referral. I did ask about additional supplements in case I did fall pregnant, all the doctor recommended was baby aspirin to help with clotting. But I will ask about progesterone, thanks!

hippiekinz - that sounds really promising! It could be your temperature is just slightly lower, mine tend to be affected by the weather too so if its starting to get colder (which it definately is in Glasgow!) mine drop, or when I go on holiday it tends to rise. I don't know how your weather is in New York though!! I tend to BD as much as we can both manage (totally obsessive and takes the fun out it). However, sperm can survive for 5 days so even if you don't manage you still should have some there. Good luck!!


----------



## wanna_bump

kmr - its a shame you couldnt get your dh to send you over a 'special package' lol maybe thats an idea for dragons den haha Any idea how long it will be before hes back now? I'm planning on testing on sunday when ill be 11dpo, the hg should be high enough (hopefully) to show and if im comparing to last cycle ill be 1 day late :)

Hippie - It sounds like a good sign, either ewcm or watery is a good indication ov is about to happen. get lots of bd'ing in, i noticed your temps are stablizing too which happened to me a few days before ov. Are you doing opks as well? 

hb - its must be so frustrating knowing you have a condition and it not being treated, stick in there, you've fallen pg before and will again :)

xx


----------



## capemaylover

hippie - i am not an expert on temps or charting but it looks promising. doesn't hurt to BD and keep an eye on all other factors: CM, temp, etc. good luck!

wanna - my fingers are so crossed for you!!! I keep referring back to your chart to see how many DPO you are. Looking forward to an update on Sunday!!

I started using a new BBT today because the other one kept showing temps in the low 96 range. This one said 97.07. Clomid started last night too, so we will see what happens!


----------



## hippiekinz

Thanks ladies :)

I'm about to leave VERY soon so I think I'm gonna slip in one last BD before I go and hope for the best. I will be temping even if I can't record my temps online, but I'll put them in and see what happens. FX<3


----------



## Vic20581

Hey hope all u gals r doin gd.
Stil feelin capy so jus jumped on for amin.
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Wanna-- didn't see your post earlier... But in my humble opinion, your chart looks AWESOME. I'm not so sure I would risk clomid next cycle IF af shows! Your cycle looks like it's definitely improved. And these post- o temps are impressive.... Lp last cycle was what? 9 days? 10? Your temp is high comparatively! Bwahaha I'm so excited!

Umm my dear husband (my love, my high school sweetheart) is in the us marine corps. Originally, when I moved down here, he was supposed to file for "home awaiting orders" which would have allowed him to move back down here, even though he wasn't actually retired yet. But when he returned from bringing me here, they told him he could no longer do this... Fiscal budget or some such. So now we are waiting for him to get his orders, which will tell him when his retirement date is. He can take 33 days of leave prior to retirement, so if his retirement date is November 30, he can be here by the end of October. We are always waiting. I'm done !! Lol the was a spiel... In a nutshell, I have no idea when he will be back... Anywhere from 20 to 80 days is my estimate... *sigh* I miss him extremely right now.


----------



## kmr1763

Hippie-- sounds like good signs to me. I've never been one to check cm, but last cycle, it is what told me first! Now I am checking cm until temp shift, and as long as you don't have wonky hormones (before oing on my own I NEVER had fertile cm) it's an awesome indicator! Go with your gut, girl!


Vic-- miss ya. Hope you get to feeling better ASAP!


----------



## wanna_bump

kmr - aww you can really tell you miss him, it must be so hard for you all when hes away frequently. I hope he's back at the lower end of that estimate.
Vic - hope your feeling a little better and back yourself soon.
afm - I was hoping for another higher temp this am but my body (as usual) let me down and give me a really low one :( Im just praying its not my body gearing up for af. Yeah kmr my last LP was 10 days which is why I wanted to test at 11dpo so then im technically 'late' I think my af will be here by then though :'( x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey all.
Back to babysitting again, started 7.30am this morn, lady was induced this morn so hope little boy comes soon, so I can get back to normal life. Cold stil here had a poop nite. So tired again today.

Kate, cud there b any reason for big dip, like window open, illness, took temp at diff time than usual? Hope it goes up tomo n no at comes. U stopped takin the fit b complex didn't u. Wud of been interesting to see if it worked for u.

Kmr, aww I'm sorry things have got off key with ur hubby's work, I hope he comes home earlier than expected n u can start tryin for ur little baby.

Cape, mayb ur old bbt was faulty then, gd ur new one has shown a higher temp. How u feelin on cloud then.

ATM, cd6 n last cloud tonight, so start opt in 4 days hopin to see a bfp on one of them for first time, n keep a eye on cm.

Vic x


----------



## capemaylover

AF is done today!! Third day of clomid today, so down to 50mg for the next three days. DH did his SA today, so we will make sure his swimmies are swimming! And next week is saline tubal perfusion on wednesday and check follies on Friday. The next week is going to be a whirlwind, but I am getting so excited!!! We are throwing an end of summer, beginning of fall barbeque tomorrow and I plan on enjoying my time, drinking a few, and just relaxing.

How is everyone feeling today?

Vic - keep us posted on how you are feeling and the OPKs.

wanna - how are you? are you gonna test?


----------



## wanna_bump

Im hoping it was just a fluke, i took it at 6:30 and it showed a temp of 36.02 so i used the temp adjuster which gave me 36.12 :s *tmi* but it looks like ive had a bit of spotting when i went to the loo, but when i wiped there was nothing there :/ odd x


----------



## kmr1763

Eek! Wanna, just checked your chart-- temp back up! I'm sooo ready for a test LOL!


----------



## wanna_bump

Hey everyone,
Capemay - hope your dh's tests come back good..im sure they will. You have a manic week ahead, make sure you let us know how it all goes..i bet this is your month
kmr - i'll probs test tomorrow, getting nervous though, its making me not want to! I bet af arrives anyway so i wont need too! your temps are looking good :) x


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi all :) I'm hommmmmmmmmme! 

KMR: I'm not sure about my hormones:shrug:When I wasn't getting regular periods at 16, i was told i have irregular periods and put on BCP. I think this is the first time i'm really looking at my body so i have no clue :| 

Also when I look at my FF chart the 26-28 are green? What does that mean? I updated my chart, so if someone could take a look :D I had the same temp Thursday and Friday. Saturday it went up a little higher.


----------



## wanna_bump

well tested this morning and bfn...but temps are still up and af hasnt arrived like it did last time so maybe its a late bfp! (yeah right) x


----------



## kmr1763

Hippie-- the green boxes on ff are predicted fertile days. If you have even one cycle on ff that says you ovulated, it'll give you predicted fertile days. My green boxes start today, and then I have a light green box for cd 21 for my predicted o day. 

Wanna-- nice temps! I'm thinking even if you don't get a bfp, this cycle has been awesome! Earlier o, longer lp... I take it back and would not do clomid...


----------



## wanna_bump

well ususally af shows 1st thing - not today. wasted 2 tests for it to show when i went to the loo later in the morning :( then dh and i had a massive row...long story short he doesnt want to carry on trying and doesnt think it will happen anyway. Im heartbroken atm and cant stop crying - not that seems to care much :'( so looks like this is the end of the line for me. x


----------



## kmr1763

Wanna-- that's crazy!!! I think men can get as stressed about ttc as we can.... Maybe he's just having one of those days you know? I'm sorry that you've had this fight.. I'm sure you'll come through it on the right end of ttc... It can be so harrowing, so trying... Sometimes the stress will break you down!


----------



## hippiekinz

Good Morning.

KMR - This is my first time using FF:shrug:Here's a pix to show though with the boxes. Last night I was creamy cm? It wasn't the watery stretching kind from a few days ago.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/lilhippie/ScreenShot2012-09-30at105232AM.png
*Where it says 2 cycles, when i started they wanted to know my last period so I put in Nov 2011 though I never temped back then*

Kate - :hugs: sorry to here about your DH, mine tries to be so supportive, but we have our fights as well. Once we both cool off, things are ok again :) I really do hope you get your bfp<3


----------



## kmr1763

Oh I see hippie! It's green because watery and ewcm are the most fertile cm... So when you have it, ff will do the green box, indicating possible fertile days.


----------



## hippiekinz

KMR - OHHHHHH! :dohh:That explains it, but it doesn't mean I O'd though - right? Can you get fertile CM without ovulating? I know it's a dumb question, but I'm just so confused 

Is this also a pos OPK?
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/lilhippie/opk.jpg


----------



## kmr1763

Hippie-- you can get fertile cm without actually ovulating. And your temps don't look like ovulation has occurred yet BUT that opk looks pos! So fertile cm and opk, bet you'll see a temp rise in the next few days!!! Lol I got on to post my opk from tonight. Don't put much stock in them as I've gotten random positives countless times. Buuut here's my pos looking opk.https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/A747AA70-44AB-48A7-A8D3-F7C465B78111-7687-00000FD270FCF885.jpg


----------



## hippiekinz

KMR - That's how my OPK looked! It's just my ipod take's crappy pictures:wacko:Is this just normal with woman with PCOS? You get a good few signs then it's like nothing. I'm hoping I get a temp rise.... It seems like my temps always stay around the 96 range. I think i had a couple 97 something, but mostly 96ish. *ugh*


----------



## wanna_bump

well dh and I have decided to not try, but not prevent. Im still going to take the meds ect but no more monitoring for a cycle or two to ease the pressure on both of us. 

Hippekinz - the opk looks pos hope you get a temp rise soon

wheres vic and hb?! x


----------



## wanna_bump

....and capemay lol we're losing people :(


----------



## Hb.x

Sorry ladies, we had a bfn on Saturday and again this morning so we went away for the weekend to cheer me up  still trying to stay positive because I'm still only on cd25 but it's not looking good for me :-( how's everyone else doing? 

Sorry to hear that wannabump, I hope you sort things out :hugs:


----------



## kmr1763

Hippie-- I don't know on that. I think if you get a pos opk and fertile cm, that's probably a really good sign of impending o. Before I oed on my own, I never got fertile cm. never. Last cycle I got discouraged by my temps and didn't think I would I, but then I had fertile cm. and I knew it was going to happen. And it did. Sooo I'm thinking with those two powers combined, lol the opk and the cm, things are looking good for you!!! 

Wanna-- maybe a ntnp break will be good for you both. Are you still going to temp, or no? And you know what they say, when you stop trying.. ;) 

Hb-- sounds lovely! I need a weekend like that soon. Gah, can't wait til dh gets home.


----------



## Hb.x

Kmr - it was lovely, a few days at a spa was so needed!! We loved it do much that we booked again for this Friday night, but since we got home I realised that is when AF is due so I defo should have put a bit more thought into that!! Aww, when is he back now?
I've got my friends baby shower on Sunday, she's due next month. I'm dreading it :sad2:


----------



## wanna_bump

I really want to do a spa break, hope you really enjoyed yourself, and sorry to hear of your bfn - sucks doesnt it.
kmr - im not going to temp but ill be discreetly doing opk's. I dont know weather or not to take the clomid this cycle? x


----------



## wanna_bump

hb - my friends just had a baby (i didnt end up going to her baby shower either) and havent been over yet...it jsut brings it home that they have what we dont :( x


----------



## Hb.x

Wannabump - honestly couldn't recommend it enough. It takes a lot to take my mind off things but it honestly really did. 

Our friends had a baby the week after I miscarried in February. I didn't see the baby for 3 months and didn't know how to explain. My cousin had a baby a week ago and I seen her on Saturday. It's good because I was really happy for her (although extremely jealous!) and now my friend is due next month. The worst part is all 3 of these were 'accidents' yet we want it much more. It's heartbreaking. I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way and can avoid babies!!!


----------



## capemaylover

wanna_bump said:


> ....and capemay lol we're losing people :(

I'm here I'm here. Sorry it was a crazy weekend with socializing and barbeques, but I am here. 

wanna - NTNP will hopefully lower the pressure of this whole TTC craziness and people keep saying to me, even though it is terribly cliche (it happens when you stop trying so hard...blah blah blah) so hopefully for you it will happen when you arent expecting it.

hippie and kmr - your OPKs look positive to me, but I have never gotten a true positive since I started using them so I am def not the expert

hb - you arent out until AF shows

AFM - Last day of clomid last night and this week starts the craziness. Wednesday is STP and Friday is follicle check. I had no real side effects from clomid which is great!!! I am also losing a little weight with metformin (or could be the change in diet). today is CD 9 and tomorrow I am supposed to start OPKs if I want to go that route but dr. said it's not a requirement. I don't think I am going to use them because they will make me crazy with the whole is it positive is it not. I am also temping right now, so we will see what happens. oh and i am currently in the process of trying to plan a baby shower for my best friend who is due new years day. it's hard and i cannot get myself motivated to actually dive into the whole planning process. it's definitely hard and she knows we are trying, but doesn't know we are having all of these issues with it.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Vic20581

Hey all

Sorry done like over 50 hrs of babysittin last wk, the lady finally had her baby but he isnt breathin himself n has a infection, so hes in a incubator. So worked lots, caught cold n sore throat off kids, been ill since thurs, now feel like im dyin, have a few other medical conditions that make me feel worse wen i catch something, so been in bed last fewdays. Got flu jab booked nex sat, bit late now lol.

Had a quick flick through the posts, 
Kate, sorry af came early again, n hubby wants to give up, mayb hes jus hurtin atm, might need a few days to get over the bfns. Mayb u do jusneed the clomid to extend ur lp n get ur bfp, i hope it isnt the end of the rd for u.
Cape, gd luck this wk, hope it happens.
Hb, soundslike u had fun at the spa, i love gettin pampered think i need to book soon.
Kmr, how long til hubby home. Do u think u might of O yet?

Vic x


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi 

Well my temp was 97.20 this morning, nothing too high. I'm seriously bummed because I had the most pain gas bubbles and wanted to BD with DH last night, but any pressure and I was screaming. Thankfully after a lot of burping and taking some pepto I woke up feeling better. I'm wondering if I BD today will it make a difference? With the fist pos OPK I've ever had I feel like I missed my chance :(


----------



## kmr1763

Wanna-- I started replying yesterday and got all sidetracked. Personally, I wouldn't take the clomid. The met is obviously doing great things for you! If you guys are going to take a mini-break from ttc, just see what happens over the next few cycles. That's my honest opinion. I'm so psyched about oing on my own last cycle, and hopefully this one, because I want nothing more than to concieve as naturally as possible! And with you chart looking the way it does, I think you're probably well on your way to a bfp. 

Hippie-- your temp didn't rise as of your post, so I'm fx that you get to bd one more time! And just a reminder that sperm can live inside you for up to five days... It only takes one!

I'm worried that my opk was false. We will see. Temp this am was almost same as yesterday's. Just twiddling my thumbs!!


----------



## hippiekinz

Hello,

Well yesterday I had the WORSE day ever! After writing to you ladies, I got up and the abdominal pain hit me HARD! I went to my doctors and they said everything was fine. I didn't have a UTI, I wasn't pregnant. So they ordered a cat scan, but couldn't get it done that day. So later on I felt worse and went to the ER. I had the cat scan, ultra sound, blood work & urine sample. Everything was fine.... So I don't know what was causing the pain. I felt better this morning, but still - wonder if it was just painful gas?:dohh:

Any who, when getting the ultra sound (which was done through the vagina) - i found this was my opportunity to see what's going on down there. I don't have a tilted uterus, there were no cysts on my right ovary, but a few small ones on my left ovary. She said they were so small it wasn't anything bad. Then she told me something that SHOCKED me. I forgot the term, but pretty much I have 2 channels where sperm can travel and I can get pregnant on both sides at the same time! I couldn't believe it! I was like is this bad???? She said that i have a slightly rare varianace and just what i was born with O.O I guess you learn something new every day. I have to find the term on google. I forgot how she said it :\

My temp went from 97.20 to 97.05 so I have no clue. I'll BD again today since it FF said it looks like I will O between cycle 26-28 so here's hoping for the best.


----------



## wanna_bump

thanks for your comments kmr...i really wasnt sure wether to take it or not but decided i would as it can lengthen lp and thats what i seem to have problems with now. I'll see how this cycle goes and decide if its worth taking again. (its being hard not temping - didnt realise how addictive it is lol) I think today is you O day kmr if you had your 1st pos 2 days ago...i bet you see a temp rise tomorrow :) 

hippe - how you find the cause of your pain, sounds crazy that thing with your uterus!

vic - hope your friends baby is ok and that your not working as hard now.

xx


----------



## Vic20581

Hey

Kate, so wat mg clomid r u takin, how u findin it?

Vic x


----------



## hippiekinz

Kate - Nope, I mean I still feel some pain, but it wasn't as bad as before. I have no clue what was wrong:shrug:


----------



## wanna_bump

Vic20581 said:


> Hey
> 
> Kate, so wat mg clomid r u takin, how u findin it?
> 
> Vic x

Im just taking 50mg cd2-6. Found it ok really, took it last night before bed and didnt have any side effects - hopefully will be the same tonight x


----------



## capemaylover

Hey ladies on CD10 and had little twinges on my left side today and not sure why. Took clomid CD 4-8 and realistically know the my O day might now be for a while. Any ideas on what the twinges were?


----------



## hippiekinz

omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg....

I'm freaking out right now.... I hope my temp isn't lying. I had to babysit last night and spent the night and I slept like crap, kept waking up from being too hot, but anyway I took my temp and put sleep deprived under it and my chart says I O? on CD 26?!?!? I'm sorry, but I'm shocked! I never thought this would happen. I BD like crazy with DH CD 26, 27 & 28! I really hope this is real because if it is, I will be happy to know I actually O'd!!! What do you ladies think? :shrug:


----------



## wanna_bump

hi capemay, not sure what the twinges could be, i get them sometimes, might just be your body gearing up for ov.
Hippiekinz - looks like your on a tww :) good luck 
Hows everyone else? x


----------



## hippiekinz

Kate - I really hope so FX! Also do you think that may explain the lower abdominal pain? I mean I had every test done and everything was normal. My eating habits are the same? The pain in right around the pelvic/lower abdominal and hurts when there is pressure or pushed on, if that makes any sense?


----------



## capemaylover

Going into my saline tubal perfusion now. Hope everyone is doing well today


----------



## wanna_bump

capemaylover said:


> Going into my saline tubal perfusion now. Hope everyone is doing well today

What does that involve? x


----------



## capemaylover

They shot water and saline in my tubes and uterus to make sure everything was open. Painful! But found out looks like I will be close to o'ing this weekend but unfortunately only one follicle. Dr likes to see more than one since I did clomid this cycle. On the positive it measured 17 nd it's considered mature over 20 so I will know more on Fridays u/s. I could potentially have a "normal" cycle but still trying to convince myself this roun won't work.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey all.

Cape, thst all sounds interesting. One follical is better than none isnt it. Hope this month works for you.
Hippie, i hope ur Chart stays that u O that would be great. Us pcos gals r used to our chart sayin we O, then a couple of days later it bein taken away, appently its quite common, will b keepin a eye on ur chart, gd luck.
Kate, yeh i didnt get any side effects for first few days, then i got headach n quite moody. But im on 100mg so mite b diff. Wil b keepin a eye on ur chart too.
Afm, still pretty ill, temps alot higher than last mth, cud b a temperature coz im ill. Might b hard to spot O. But not sure it wil matter. Relationship gone on a downer dont think il b tryin this mth as cd14 is on sat.
Vic x


----------



## hippiekinz

Thanks Vic:hugs:I'm hoping this stays, it would be amazing to know my body could O. I know it sounds crazy, but even getting AF would be nice because it would let me know my body can have a period on it's own, but I'll take a bfp more - lol:haha:


----------



## wanna_bump

aww vic, hope you get better soon, im sure ff will still pick up o. Im not temping this cycle (on dh's request) as we're trying to 'relax' but im stil going to discreetly do opks from cd10 to see if clomid had worked. 

*rant alert* So I droped ds off at school and as I cam coming out of the school gates I saw a little boy from my sons class slip and fall on the grass. Anyway, his mum and dad were nearby, the dad laughed and said something along the lines of 'stupid b*stard' then instead of asking if he was ok she pulled him aside and shouted at him 'why is it always f*cking you? Look at the f*cking state of you' (it has been raining yesterday so was obv muddy) the dad was also pushing a pram. I just got so angry as i passed, right outside the school gates? how the hell do they speak to him at home? people like that dont deserve to have a dog nevermind 2 children and heres me a loving, responsible mother who for the life of me cant get pregnant :( she shouldnt have let him on wet/muddy grass in the 1st place. I got so distracted i walked past the shop and forgot to get milk! I thought he must have been so upset being spoken to like that right before school...but then - bless him, hes probably used to it :( I just hope none of these words come out when he and my son are playing together grrrr. The sad thing is, seeing things like that is more and more common people have no respect for anyone, least of all thier own children and just think its ok to speak to one another in that way, so sad. rant over! x


----------



## Hb.x

Afternoon ladies,

Day 28 today, BFN but no sign of AF so I think I'm in for a long cycle and probably didn't o :nope: so frustrating ](*,)

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## hippiekinz

Kate - I know it's horrible to see how parents treat their kids. You should see it here in the US! I was at Toys'R'Us with DH and friends and I love to wonder into the baby section and pretend what it feels like to be pregnant looking at everything. Well anyway I start to here "You a**holes, stop running around and touching everything! I f*cking work hard for my money and not wasting it on you!" I look to see a pregnant woman with 3 kids and the man yelling with them. (I'm assuming it's the father) The woman was looking at items for their newborn and all he kept saying was "What f*ck are you looking at that! We don't need it, its too much money - all you want is my money to go for these ungrateful kids we have!" My eyes popped! I couldn't believe someone could be that horrible to his wife/girlfriend who's pregnant - let alone talk that way in front of HIS kids! It really bothers me to see these things because here I am trying TTC knowing our baby will grow up with lots of family and full of love all around. I just don't see how you could be that way in front of a child, let alone 3!

Sorry to rant on with you Kate, but that also gets me going and I see it about once a day here in America! If people act that way towards their kids, then they don't deserve them!

Anyway *breathes* my temp is still in the 97 area, but went down today. I don't know if thats a bad sign or not :( Take a look if you want. I'm off doing some errands. I'll be back later on. Have a nice day:thumbup:


----------



## capemaylover

after thinking about the tests done yesterday and i am kinda bummed. i mean i was expecting more follicles and i only have one. even tough i was trying to convince myself that this round wasn't going to work, i am still really upset about it potentially being true. with being on clomid i was hoping for more follicles with more opportunities for eggs to drop and potentially stick....ugh this TTC stuff is exhausting emotionally, physically, and mentally.


----------



## kmr1763

Just signing on real quick.
Vic-- sorry that you're sick... A real downer! I'll always remember, though, being sick as a dog the month I got a bfp with ds. 
Cap-- one follicle IS better than none, there is still a chance! But I bet if no bfp this cycle they will up your dose next one.
Afm-- sad. Opk obviously meant nothing. My temps have been around 97.8ish past few days, but no clear shift. Don't think I'll o this cycle :((


----------



## Vic20581

Mornin

Cape, its only ur first cycle on clomid alot dont O on first cycle, sometimes it takes time. But they wil prob up ur dose nex mth if no bfp. 

Kmr, oh shame u havnt Od yet, it might b a long cycle u never no. U n ur stories of bfp lol.
Kate n hippi, that drives me mad as well, people like that jus dont seem to appreciate its a gift o b given kids, people like us try so hard to have kids n wud do anything to have them, n u see them people jus takin it forgranted drivesme mad. Poor kids jus bein shouted at for oin wat kids do. Poor things.
Kate, arnt u tempted to do temps lol. Loved seein my chart with a proper temp shift, makes u believe it can happen lol. Cd13 today. Took opk yday n bfn, wil do one today to see if i get anything. Forgot to take temp again this morn. This bein ill is makin me forget everything, forgotton 3 times this wk, chart prob wont pick up exact O day now. Oh well. 

Vic x


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi,

I took my temp and it's going down :\ I'm starting to lose hope that I may of O'd. It's weird that I'm even in the 97's when I've been around the 96's most the time. I guess maybe I didn't. I feel sad because I did have some signs, but then again - maybe it was nothing *ugh* Can someone take a look at my chart and see what they think?


----------



## wanna_bump

hey girls,
glad to see everyone is ok. im trying not to log on as often so my hubby can see im 'relaxing' lol
Sorry about your bfn hb :( any signs of af yet? your not out till it shows.

capemay, try to keep positive, its hard sometimes i know. Like vic says youve got one good folicle, try and keep the faith, although i totally agree with you that long term ttc is soo draining in everyway. chin up hun

kmr, gutted about your false pos opk :( keep doing them tho and it will happen soon, it did last cycle so no reason why you wont o again this cycle 

vic - are you feeling any better? any pos opks yet? ff should still pic up the o day, though it may not be as accurate. 

afm - yeah im dying to temp lol but dont want to upset dh after our argument last weekend. Going to have to hide the opks this time in the bin so he doesnt see them lol. im cd6 today and last clomid tablet - how long is it usually before you o? 

x


----------



## capemaylover

Ok postcoital this morning and SA results: his swimmers are great! Great numbers and great mobility according to SA. Follicle is at 19 (jumped two spots from the 17 on Wednesday). I have a "warm and friendly environment" for his swimmers when the nurse was talking about cervical mucus. My LH is still only 10 and they want to see >20. Our "prescription" was bd Saturday and Sunday then more blood work and another postcoital on Monday. Here's to hoping!


----------



## Vic20581

Mornin.

Kate i O on cd17 last mth, i think its 5-10 days after ur last tablet. 
Well im cd14 now n dont really look like i have O yet. 
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Hippie-- I am by NO means a charting expert, but I'm not too sure on o for you, based on your chart. It's really hard to say. Ff does a opk detection crosshairs thing and that almost looks how they pinpointed o. I'm not sure. Waiting will tell, I suppose, as your temp stays above cover line... 

Cape-- AWESOME FOR U!! Great news! And it sounds like they are taking great care of you!

Wanna-- haha in my obsessive ttcness, I hide almost all of my pee sticks and other ttc paraphenelia. Don't want him knowing just how crazed I've become lol

Afm I changed my chart detection to the research method, and now I have crosshairs :/ this is what ff did last cycle to pinpoint o. Why doesn't the regular detector work for me?! Urg! But I had done a chart overly, and pre and post o temps are similar both cycles. Last month I just loved the clear thermal shift.


----------



## hippiekinz

KMR - We both have the same day with the +OPK. I was looking at your charts from before and I see the dotted red line. If I remember reading up on that it meant FF believes you O'd but wasn't sure. That's how mine looked and some ladies said when I posted it I was missing something. Then after looking it over I forgot I had watery CM the same day I got my +OPK. After that day it's been creamy CM :\ So I honestly don't know whats up. My temp was 97.45 this morning. I mean for all the days I've been DPO according to FF my temps have been over the cover line and I'm not sure if that's a good sign or what:shrug:I still have the slight cramps in the pelvic/lower abdominal area. They're not as bad as Sunday night into Monday, just noticeable.


----------



## kmr1763

hippiekinz said:


> KMR - We both have the same day with the +OPK. I was looking at your charts from before and I see the dotted red line. If I remember reading up on that it meant FF believes you O'd but wasn't sure. That's how mine looked and some ladies said when I posted it I was missing something. Then after looking it over I forgot I had watery CM the same day I got my +OPK. After that day it's been creamy CM :\ So I honestly don't know whats up. My temp was 97.45 this morning. I mean for all the days I've been DPO according to FF my temps have been over the cover line and I'm not sure if that's a good sign or what:shrug:I still have the slight cramps in the pelvic/lower abdominal area. They're not as bad as Sunday night into Monday, just noticeable.



Yeah I asked the ladies on ff and they said it was dotted bc of missing pre-o temps. I imagine they would be solid if I had been able to temp those days... I'm going to look at your temps once more after I write this. My cm was more watery preo too, and creamy now.


----------



## hippiekinz

kmr1763 said:


> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> KMR - We both have the same day with the +OPK. I was looking at your charts from before and I see the dotted red line. If I remember reading up on that it meant FF believes you O'd but wasn't sure. That's how mine looked and some ladies said when I posted it I was missing something. Then after looking it over I forgot I had watery CM the same day I got my +OPK. After that day it's been creamy CM :\ So I honestly don't know whats up. My temp was 97.45 this morning. I mean for all the days I've been DPO according to FF my temps have been over the cover line and I'm not sure if that's a good sign or what:shrug:I still have the slight cramps in the pelvic/lower abdominal area. They're not as bad as Sunday night into Monday, just noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I asked the ladies on ff and they said it was dotted bc of missing pre-o temps. I imagine they would be solid if I had been able to temp those days... I'm going to look at your temps once more after I write this. My cm was more watery preo too, and creamy now.Click to expand...

It's amazing how our bodies can be so difficult to read. I went apple picking with my mother in law and I told her I'm still having cramps and she asked if I was pregnant. I said I doubt it. Wish I could understand these cramps some more. They've lasted since Sunday night.


----------



## Vic20581

Mornin all

Cd15 n no O yet. I did O cd17 last mth so hope i stil do thismth. 
Hope u gals r all doin ok.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

hey everyone,
Cant stop long so will reply properly later. Hope everyones doing ok, vic - i bet o isnt too far off :)
Im still waiting for o too x


----------



## capemaylover

I think I am officially in the TWW. I had another post coital this morning. I definitely o'ed this weekend, which I felt on Sunday morning and I have NEVER felt O pain before so it was cool. CM looked great and swimmers are doing great! So I guess I am in the two week wait...


----------



## hippiekinz

hi ladies,

8DPO for me. Temp went down this morning, but not below the cover line. Still have the cramps in the lower abdominal/pelvic area, that makes over a week - so who knows what they can be. My days are mostly the lower abdominal/pelvic area, fatigue & nausea when I wake up (but no vomiting). Also some days I get this increased appetite. Just hits me from no where which i'm not liking since I'm trying to lose weight >.< Feel free to stalk the chart. I'm completely lost :shrug:

P.S. How do you spot on FF? There's a section that says spotting not found because I never recorded. Like when I wipe after going to the bathroom, in the past two days, I've noticed creamy CM on the tissue. Not a lot, but enough to safe WTF is that? lols. So would seeing creamy CM be considered spotting or is spotting when you see the brown discharge?


----------



## wanna_bump

Morning,
Going to start doing opks's today...hope to see a + soon :)
Good luck this cycle capymay..must be great knowing you have ov'd
hb/vic/kmr - any news?
hippie - I think we look for any symptoms great or small when in our tww, i get continual af cramps from o to af with ff mark your cm as creamy and them if you were spotting as well select spotting from the menses drop down box :) x


----------



## Vic20581

Mornin all

Cape, gd luck in ur tww, hope its a gd one.
Hippi, lookin gd, hope the temps stay above coverline for u.
Kate, yeh get opk'in lol, hope u get a pos soon.
Kmr, how u doin, hope things r ok.
Afm, cd17 n dont look like i have O yet, i O on cd17 last mth, but that chart was totally dif, this one is jus flat no dips or highs :cry: had watery cm last couple of days, have no idea about cm, but i noticed it this mth so put on chart. I dont think i will O this mth, as think its gettin a bit late.
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Vic-- last time I took clomid I oed on cd 21. I had really thought it wasn't going to work... But it was just late! Your temps look good, all pretty steady. Keep on bding! Oh and I had taken it CDs 1-5... And STILL late o. 

Hippie-- don't mark spotting unless spotting. Tons of cm, just mark the type. You can add a note in your chart if you want to so you know it was excessive. 

Afm-- bored. Pretty sure I must have oed, temp has stayed above coverline. Still waiting to lean dh's retirement date, I feel like I'm in limbo! Been stalking the hpt section on here, just hate wtt.


----------



## Vic20581

Kmr, yeh id say u defi Od, ur twmps are higher than the beginnin of ur cycle n stayed high. 
So stil a chance of me Oin then, hope so.
Vic x


----------



## hippiekinz

Thanks ladies:flower:
I guessed as much it was a :dohh: question, lols. My temp this morning went up just a tiny bit. The FF wants me to wait to test until Oct 19 O.O because this is my first month doing it. I don't know if I can hold out that long...... hehe:haha:

atm: my boobs feel HUGE! no sore/pains - just BIG! I mean my boobs are big already (40D) but my DH said they look a bit bigger. Is this normal?


----------



## kmr1763

Hippie-- ff says you're 9 dpo. If that is right you could soo get a bfp right now if you caught the eggo this cycle. Lol just saying. It would explain the full bb feeling.


----------



## hippiekinz

kmr1763 said:


> Hippie-- ff says you're 9 dpo. If that is right you could soo get a bfp right now if you caught the eggo this cycle. Lol just saying. It would explain the full bb feeling.

Is it sad to say, I'm too nervous to test:shy: I think I keep doubting myself if I really O'd. I mean i've seen charts that look just like mine and my temp is now higher then before. *ugh* I felt some more cramps tonight, like much harder and then was gone. As always the girls are like BAH-BOOM! I may attempt testing tomorrow with FMU. I'll have to remind myself to test. I do have some of those pregnancy test strips that came with my ovulation strips. Will that be OK to use before buying one from the stores?


----------



## Vic20581

Mornin
Yeh hippi they wud b fine to use, most of us use the internet cheapy ones to start with. Dont count urself out if u get a bfn as u r only dpo9, for some people thats too early, ur egg doesnt implant until dpo6-12, n then takes 3 days to show on a hpt. This is wat i got told last mth, thats y some people get a bfp on dpo9 as the egg implanted early, where others dont get it til dpo14-15, a lady on another board didnt get it til dpo22. So we arnt all the same. Gd luck n hope its ur mth.
Afm, temps went up today, mayb i have Od, not that it makes much dif as no bdin for me. I dont think il take clomid nex mth as its a waste to use them, if i aint gonna get pg, wil jus wait til the times right. Wil stil take met tho. Gonnab annoyin if cycle goes back to cd100 etc, i wont b happy.
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Why no bding for you Vic??? Temps look good though! 

Hippie-- strips are fine. Last month I bought 80 of the dip tests on eBay, getting ready for when hubby gets home. We are same dpo, wish I could be testing right along with you!


----------



## hippiekinz

Good Morning,

Vic, why not BD anyway? You never know:winkwink:

kmr, I tested and BFN, I used FMU as well. I'll try again in 2 days.

ATM, my temp went higher today. I'm not sure if this is a good sign or not.
10DPO cramps, full feeling boobs, tired - so tired! I just woke up after a good sleep and I want to go back to bed. Semi nausea this morning, but no vomiting. Let's see what happens in the next 2 days.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey all.

Well left hubby a couple of wks ago :( so no one to bd with lol.
Hope ur all ok.
Vic x


----------



## hippiekinz

OMG CRAMPS! 
I feel like AF is coming or something. I run to the bathroom like an idiot and there's nothing there... I just feel so crampy and blah. Now I'm wondering if all these symptoms are AF signs.... It's been like FORVER since I've had a real AF.


----------



## Vic20581

Mornin
Hippi, ur temps are stil high, i had lots of cramps in the tww on my first cyclecof clomid, was rushin to the loo every 2 mins. It cud b implantation cramps u never no, have u tested yet? 
Afm, well lookslike i did O on cd16, n there was me thinkin it wasnt happenin, but lookin at chart, i had watery cm, cramps n sore boobies. So pretty sure i did.
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Vic-- you LEFT your dh? Or is it like temporary or is one of you traveling? I wasn't sure what to make of your post!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Left as in broke up with. Moved out livin with a friend atm. Been together 5 yrs. he wasnt so keen on the ttc bit. Kinda had to force him to bd n jus wasnt right. So yeh i left. I stil want a baby tho n feel like this is the right tome for me n with clomid workin i might not have a better time in the future. I have a friend that said he wil try with me. Wil jus see wat happens x


----------



## wanna_bump

hi everyone, just catching up with your posts :)
vic, glad you o'd suprised at the situation with you and your dh...hope it resolves itself and you both end up with what you want.
hippie the cramps sounds like good sign to me, i had terrible af cramps before my bfp. 
Is everyone else ok? 
afm - opks still bfn but getting some good cm over the last few days x


----------



## hippiekinz

hi ladies,

Vic- sorry to here about you and you DH. I hope everything works out :)
Kate - I hope you O soon :)

ATM: Cramps still and another bfn... I'm wondering if the test strips I got online may be a bad bunch :\ I dreamt last night I had a BFP and I didn't believe so I tested again and it was a BFP! I was so happy then I woke up and realized it wasn't real :cry: I tried to test with FMU with the internet cheap strips and BFN. Thats why I'm questioning them.... My temp dropped, but not below the cover line. So I have no clue what that means. I'm like all over the place today. I have a physical with my doctor tomorrow so maybe they can test for pregnancy, though I still think it will be a bfn. *ugh*


----------



## capemaylover

Hippie - I'm not expert but cramping sounds like a good sign from what I've read! Hoping you get your BFP!
Vic - sorry to hear about you and DH
Wanna - fx'ed for o soon

Afm - I've been trying not to read too much on these boards because no matter what I said to myself I am definitely symptom spotting in this two even though I am only 4dpo. Little very mild cramping last night, (tmi) gassy, and (tmi) creamy cm today and a lot of it. Anyone have words of wisdom?


----------



## hippiekinz

Well ladies, my temp stayed the same and after going to the bathroom, I wiped and there was a tint of pink/red. Wasn't red enough to be considered "AF" but I think she could be on her way. I'll see how it goes through out the day. I haven't put a tampon in because I don't need it yet. I'm bummed, but at least happy to see I can actually get my own period without birth control! So if I do get AF maybe next cycle will be the one :]

*UPDATE* The pink/red tint is gone :O I went to wipe again and it stopped


----------



## Vic20581

Hippi, cud b implantation bleedin, u never no, gd luck hun.
x


----------



## hippiekinz

Vic20581 said:


> Hippi, cud b implantation bleedin, u never no, gd luck hun.
> x

I was wondering that too, but I thought I wouldn't be that lucky  I'm going to my doctors for a physical so i'll probably talk to her while I'm there. That's going to be in 1.5hrs. Still cramping though :\


----------



## Vic20581

Hope ur doc apt gors ok, yeh mention it, not sure wat they can do apart from givin u a preg test x


----------



## hippiekinz

Well my physical went very well. I told her about the spotting and she said it sounds like your period is coming :\ I told her i'm concerned that it's not like period i've felt before. Never this light with spotting of pink/red tint and brown discharge as well now! It's back when I wipe now, but nothing where I need a tampon:shrug:I guess will have to see what the rest of the day brings. My appt with a new ob/gyn in Oct 17 so my doctor thought maybe it would be better to talk to her about this spotting? I just wish this nasty evil witch would show her face so I know what is it and start a new cycle!!!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Hippi, R u goin to test in the morn again, or does it seem like its proper af, my clomid af was totally dif to my normal af, i had crampin for a few days before it started, then was really heavy for a day or 2 but was gon in 3/4 days. Wil b lookin out for ur nex update.
Afm, my god my nipples are so sore since O, didnt have that last mth, cant say i like it either lol.
Vic x


----------



## hippiekinz

Vic- I'm not sure now, my cramps are becoming much stronger yet when I wipe it's still pink with now bits of red streak in there. Still not needing a tampon or pad. I'm thinking by tomorrow AF will be here. The cramps are hurting to the point it has to be.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey all.
Hippi, hows it goin, is it af, hows the cramps.
Kate, u ok.
Kmr, u doin ok, any news on hubby yet.
Afm, had a girlie wknd away, had a few too many drinks last night, but was gd to let my hair down.
Vic x


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi Vic - Thought I updated, but I didn't - it was AF. I'm actually kinda happy to see she came!! I haven't had a period since Nov 2011 and it took 50days with the Metformin and losing 20lbs to get one! I'm so happy and can't wait to see the gyn this Wednesday and see where we go from there :)


----------



## capemaylover

Woo hoo booked a 5 day trip to Jamaica for our anniversary! Leave October 26 and back on the 30. Nothing like waiting til the last minute! 

As far as TTC business...progesterone levels tomorrow morning and officially one week left of this two week wait. No "real" symptoms just excessive creamy cm at 4dpo and a little nausea but that could be for other reasons. Again thinking positive without getting my hopes up. I did schedule our anniversary trip around possible trips to the doctor for the next round of clomid (trying to realistic)


----------



## wanna_bump

Hi everyone :)

Hippe - sorry af got you :( wishing you lots of luck for the nexy cycle. 
Vic, sounds like you had a good weekend, ive not had a blow out in ages.
capemay, wow jamaica! sounds amazing - have a great time im sure you will :) might be just the thing you need to get the bfp :) if you havent already!
Hows hb and kmr? 

afm - clomid doesnt seem to have worked so still doing opk's but not too hopeful for early ov. I just hope i havent messed my cycle up so i dont ov at all :( x


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies! Been off the radar lately, sorry.

Hippie-- so psyched about af! Guess you know the met is doing you some good! 

Cape-- good luck with progesterone count!!!! Can't wait to see what this tww will bring for you.

Wanna-- I'm sure you haven't messed anything up. You will see o soon!

Afm-- no news on hubby. We check daily for his retirement date, but nothing yet. The longer it takes, the longer I know it'll be before he's home :( now af has started this morning, the cramps are terrible and I think it'll be a laying on the couch kind of day.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Kate, i O on cd17 last mth n cd16 this mth. Someone told me she didnt O til cd22. I no its meant to b 5-10 days after last tablet but dont seem to b always that way. My twmps showed i O. I didnt have any pos opk. Ur stil in there hun.
Vic x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Its quiet in here lately, all u gals ok.
Cape, ur link for ur chart dont work, was hopin to see how u was goin.
Kate, its weird not seein ur temps on ur chart, hope u might of Od.
Kmr, how u feelin, ur cramps gettin any better. Af on clomid was terrible last mth, not lookin forward to this mths.
Hippi, gd luck with ur apt tomo. N met has done u gd, brough on a af n uv lost weight, cant b bad hey.
Vic x


----------



## capemaylover

Sorry it might be fixed now and you can take a look at my chart. 

I was silly this morning and took a test...BFN. I told myself at the start of this tww that I wouldn't test until the 21st and now I got myself all upset and convinced this round is out even though I know it is probably too early.

Oh and progesterone was 11.4...so I definitely ov'ed, but I thought it would be higher.


----------



## Vic20581

Yes jus coz its a bfn now, dont mean u aint preg, mite jusbe too early. I started testin from dpo7 lol, not gd is it hey lol gd luck stil tho.


----------



## capemaylover

bad cramping this afternoon...trying not to symptom spot, but a different feeling then I have ever had before. I have the worst headache right now too...8dpo


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi ladies,

Todays my appointment for my new gyn and I'm soooooo nervous! I hope everything goes well. Keep your FX'd for me because I'm not sure how this will turn out, but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Gd luck hippi, let us all no later.
Cape, how u gettin on, u tested again?
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Cape-- you tested again today? Fx for you girl!

Hippie-- gl at your appointment!! Hope everything goes well!

It has been quiet on here. I am bored. Waiting everyday for news that my hubby will be coming home soon, but nothing. I am sooo excited to be oing on my own, but it SUCKS when dh is not here. I want to be bding too, testing at 8dpo, getting sad when no bfp! I am SO ready to bd again, and have a tendril of hope that it'll be my month! Cd 3 today and don't think he'll be home for this cycle :(


----------



## capemaylover

No I didn't test today. I am going to hold out until Sunday at the earliest, maybe even Monday if I can wait that long. I have a strong suspicion I am out this month. My gut said it worked earlier in the cycle, but now I just have a feeling it didnt and I always trust my gut. 

Hippie - how was your appointment?

kmr - when is the earliest dh can be home?


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi Ladies,

The appointment went AMAZING! She was super nice to me :] Since the Metformin and losing went helped get my AF she upped it to 1000mg. I will be on it for 3 months and go back to see how my cycle's look. If I'm not ovulating on my own then I will need clomid added. I told her I tried OPK and had a positive one and 13/14 days later got my period. So maybe I am? I'm so excited and can't wait to see what this cycle brings! :D


----------



## kmr1763

Cape-- you NEVER know. Never. It's good to wait though (although I'm an hpt junkie LOL) because if you caught the eggy then it should be blaring by Sunday or Monday!

Hippie-- no idea when hub will be here. No idea. The military has played games with us for a looong time. This is their last one! Hopefully will be here by Thanksgiving, that's my new hope.


----------



## Vic20581

Mornin
Hippi, thats great ur apt went well. Onwards to nex cycle.
Kmr, hope ur hubby comes back soon, so u can get ttc.
Cape, gd luck wen u test sun/mon, wil b lookin out for ur posts.
Afm, if i was in with a shot this mth i wud b quite please at my chart. Lol
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

Hi everyone - hope your all well. vic your chart looks awesome - shame you didnt get to dtd. I got a + opk today so im going to assume tomorrow is ov day..looks like the clomid has only made me o a few days earlier than last cycle x


----------



## hippiekinz

Thanks Vic :)

KMR - Hope your DH gets home ASAP:hugs:
VIC - Your chart looks amazing!
KATE - Nice to see you got a +OPK.

AFM - My temps are weird? Is it just like that when you start a new cycle with AF? I keep getting a temp of 96.80 for most it looks like. I mean I do double take to be safe with all my temps and it's the same:shrug: Just weird from last cycle.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Hippi, ur chart looks gd, its only af time, so its ok.
Kate, great for gettin a +opk, wat cd r u?
Kmr, how u gettin on, u must b pretty lonely without ur hubby around, bet u cant wait to b with him again.
Vic x


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi 

Whew, thank goodness it's normal. I thought maybe my BBT thermometer was having issues and I needed to buy another one. I'm much lighter today so I'm hoping either tomorrow or the day after AF will completely stop.

Just wondering, what internet cheapie OPK test strips do you use? I'm thinking of buying some more, but I don't know if ones better. I don't even know what kind mine are, only they're much smaller the others I've seen. I'm thinking of looking into Wondfo? I use eBay to buy mine.


----------



## wanna_bump

Vic - im cd20 today so 5 days earlier than last cycle - im just hoping my lp increases but with me not temping i wont know for sure x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Kate, well 5 days earlier than last mth is pretty gd, it cud get shorter nex mth, did u get much side effects from clomid, wil u b takin it again nex mth, obviously only if u dont get a bfp this mth which i hope u do. I got af on dpo15 last mth, hopin for same this mth. R u countin tomo as dpo1. Hope ur lp increases. 
Hippi, i jus buy anyones that r gd offer on ebay, but i never get a +opk so useless for me.
Afm, well went back to docs as still ill, coughin n loosin voice all the time, antibiotics didnt work. So havin chest xray today to check for infection. 
Vic x


----------



## capemaylover

Hate to be a downer, but spotting yesterday and today. nothing there until i wipe (tmi) but its pink and definitely there. only a matter of time before AF shows...ugh I am so frustrated! It will officially be a year next week that we have been trying and still nothing.


----------



## wanna_bump

try not to feel too down about the 12 month milestone :( it does suck bigtime but as long as you're ov'ing and bding at the right time you will get there x
vic - sorry you've not been feeling great, hope the dr's sort it out for you. I didnt seem to get any side effects from the clomid, if it increases my lp and i dont get a bfp this cycle i will take it again, if it doesnt ill be making another dr's appt to try and sort the lp out (one problem after another!) My opk was - today so im counting today as o day, used the pre seeded when bding today and y/day too so keep everything crossed ive done enough. x


----------



## Vic20581

Mornin
Cape, hows u. Is it af or has it gone now? 
Kate, yeh if it sorts ur lp out n u havnt had any side effects n u dont get a bfp, then wud b gd to try it again nex mth, ur on 50mg arnt u.
Well had chest xray yday, got to go docs on mon/tue to see how it was. Goin to spend day at my mums today.
Hope everyone else is ok.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

cant beat a bit of home comforts from the parents :) hope you have a nice day vic. Yeah I was taking 50mg, ive only got another 5 tablets left now enough for a 2nd cycle if no bfp x


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies!

Wanna-- excited to see if your lp lengthens... And I swear by preseed!!! I hope this is your bfp month!


----------



## kmr1763

Gah I wasn't done!

Cape-- been checking out your chart... Temp back up! Still looks good to me. You testing again tomorrow? Fx!! 

Afm still no idea when dh will be home. I'm going crazy.


----------



## Vic20581

Mornin
Kate, well hope thismth works for u n u wont need nexs mths clomid.
Afm, Dpo13 so af shud b here in nex 2 days, not lookin forward to it as last mths was very painful. Well went mums yday which is a 2 hr drive, i drove my sis n niece, had a gd time, went out for dinner. Well the 2hr drive home wasnt gd, was feelin really sick n had tummy cramps, not af ones. Well dropped them off n drove another hr as was doin some babysittin, on the way had to stop n be sick for about 10 mins, didnt wanna let the family down, so stil babysat, was sick 4 more times. Didnt get home til 2.30 n i feel dreadful. I have fibromyalgia, n bein ill with the cold n cough hasnt helped it n now this sickness thing, im not feelin great at all.
Sorry for the whinge. I no its nothin to do with ttc lol.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

you dont need to apologise vic, itd good te vent now and again, i hope your right and i wont need next months, i o'd on cd20 (i think) and i bd on cd19,20 and 21 just incase! so i think ive covered all basis lol
Any news cape?
x


----------



## capemaylover

Tested this morning...thought I saw a line, freaked and made DH go out and get a digi...and clear "not pregnant"... Ugh


----------



## kmr1763

Cape-- wish you had posted a pic! Digis aren't near as sensitive as lots of others. What kind did you use?? Seriously, most women use digis to confirm after their lines have gotten dark!


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi ladies,

Cape - I hope you get your bfp! You're not out til AF shows up :)

Ok ladies, I'm seriously questioning my basel thermometer... It seems like my temps are the same. example I took my temp today late, by an hour, and I took 1/10 off for each 30mins. Now me being me I took my temp later on just to see if there was a difference and it was the same as this morning. idk, maybe I shouldn't do that, but I would think my temp would rise during the day. Then sometimes I retake a bit later and then I see it and then sometimes it's the same. Does it sound like I should look into getting another one?


----------



## kmr1763

Hippie-- if your temp later on in the day is the same as first thing in the morning, I would look into getting a new one or replacing the battery.


----------



## capemaylover

BFP!!! Took another this morning and sure enough clear as day "pregnant"

Bloods this morning at 11am to confirm...

I know it might sound crazy but I brought a HPT to work to test one more time before my appointment just to be sure.


----------



## Vic20581

Omg cape thats fantasic our first bfp on this thread. Jus readin back ur posts, So only havin one follical didnt make a difference. N ur first mth on clomid too, well done hun, very happy for u, a happy n healthy 9 mths to u n ur oh x


----------



## hippiekinz

capemaylover said:


> BFP!!! Took another this morning and sure enough clear as day "pregnant"
> 
> Bloods this morning at 11am to confirm...
> 
> I know it might sound crazy but I brought a HPT to work to test one more time before my appointment just to be sure.

Congrats hun!!!!


----------



## wanna_bump

huge congrats capemay :D have a great pregnancy x


----------



## kmr1763

Gahhh cape!!! Sooo excited for you!!! Told you those damns digis aren't as sensitive! HUGE congrats!!


----------



## KK74

Hi, 

I was diagnosed with PCOS a few months ago, and have been trying for 3 years and have been going thought all the exams since January to find that I am PCOS. During my HSG they also discovered I had uterus didelphys and a longitudinal vaginal septum which was removed in August. So not only do I have PCOS I have to worry about what side AF is coming from because I have two uterus. After the surgery clearance I went back to fertility clinic and they started me in gonal f 62.5 which I just finished yesterday at cd 10 (started on cd 3) and it looks like everythin is good to go because I have my ovitrelle shot tonight and have my IUI scheduled on Thursday! Hoping that the smaller uterus and everything doesn't Lessen my chances. Thouht it would be good to find a buddy on here because I am not sure my friends get it and I would rather keep my business to myself but need to vent and discuss (only natural). 

I am also going through all of this is France so it is extra frustrating because I don't always understand what is going on. 

Any buddies would be greatly appreciated! 

KK


----------



## kmr1763

It's been so quiet on here! I hope everyone is doing well. It's been slow my way. But we got news on dh's retirement date. We will officially be civilians on December 30, and he will hopefully be home November 20. Hopefully this is the last cycle I actually o on my own and it be a waste! Still waiting to o this cycle. Bored!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Yeh it is very quiet on here.
Kmr, thats great ur hubby will b home soon bet u cant wait.
Kate, hows ur cycle doin, u been testin yet.
Cape, hows it goin, u gettin any preg symptoms yet.
Hippi, hows the temps goin, u got urself a new thermometer.
Kk74, how did ur iui go, hope it went all ok. Where r u originally from if ur not french. 
Afm, im cd 6, takin last clomid today, iv been ok this time, no side effects, so thats gd.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

hi ladies...
vic - good luck this cycle, how've you been feeling on the clomid this time?
Kmr - awesome news on your hubby's retirement..you'll be on your 1st 2ww before you know it :)
cape - hope your ok and arent too ill with the pregnancy, when are you due?
Any news from hb? not seen her around for a while, hope shes ok.
AFM - 9dpo today and im determined not to test untill im offically late at 15dpo which will be next saturday, its going to be a long wait lol i just hope (if nothing else) i get a longer lp by taking clomid....please let this be my turn! 2.5 years is such a long time :(

xx


----------



## hippiekinz

hi ladies!

I got home from being out of the area the past two days. I did have a positive OPK a few days ago, but my temps don't seem to agree so I have no clue. I guess we shall see.


----------



## wanna_bump

looked at your chart hippie and since opk's can detect the LH surge up to 48 hours before ov i think if you get another high temp tomorrow you should get crosshairs from cd14 :) fingers crossed. x


----------



## hippiekinz

Well, i had the 3 temp rises and then today it went down and O was now detected! I O'd on Friday, BUT since DH & I were out of the area we never got around to BD on O day or the day after. THOUGH we did BD the day before so I hope were not out yet! I'm 3DPO and it says AF should be here Nov 8 so that's when I will test I guess. We shall see what happens:thumbup:


----------



## wanna_bump

hope your in with a good shot :) did you do anything different this cycle or take any med? as your last o wasnt till cd38, this one has occurred at cd14 x


----------



## hippiekinz

All i've done was watch what i'm eating and keep losing weight. My gyn also upped on my Metformin from 500mg to 1000mg. So I wonder if the dosage be upped and losing weight did something?


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
How u all doin.
Kate, i see af came, so clomid didnt lengthen ur lp, r u takin it again thismth.
Kmr, hows it goin, u feel any signs of O yet.
Hippi, hows the tww goin, any signs yet.
Vic x


----------



## hippiekinz

Hey Vic,

Well I'm not sure anymore. I bought a new basal thermometer today after getting 2 sets of same temps the past 4 days and today my temp went below the cover line. I'm wondering if I even really O'd now even though all OPK have been negative when I've tested, just to be on the safe side. I am 7DPO and was sick from 3DPO-6DPO, stomach doing flips type deal and i did throw up - but that was it. No fever or chills and now I feel better, just super tired. So will see what tomorrow's temp will bring.


----------



## kmr1763

Cd 21 today for me I think, and still no o. Starting to worry :(


----------



## Vic20581

Hippi, iv never had a +opk even onnclomid wen its obvious iv O'd from my temps on chart, so i wudn worry about that, gd luck. 
Kmr, mayb ur js havin a later O than norm, hope it stil happens.
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

hiya,
yeah af came bang on schedule so the clomid did nothing for me really. I have decided to take it again though as i did make me o a little sooner. I plan on making yet another dr's appt next week...just i as thought things might be working for me too, now ive got yet another problem to tackle :( i just hope they help me and dont make me wait for ages like they did with my pcos. 
Glad to see everyones ok though - kmr, sure ov will come soon for you hun x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Kate u bookin ur doc apt for this wk, is this for ur short lp, arnt u under gyne, im sure they wud help u. 
Vic x


----------



## KK74

Took an HPT at 11dpiui and have a BFP!!!! Hoping it is not some mistake and that my blood test also come back positive!!! 

Now on to more fun and games! 

:happydance:


----------



## wanna_bump

Vic20581 said:


> Hey
> Kate u bookin ur doc apt for this wk, is this for ur short lp, arnt u under gyne, im sure they wud help u.
> Vic x

I went to see my GP this afternoon and she said 10 days is ok. Though i think she was getting confused and thought i meant i was ovulating on cd10! I eventually got her to understand (i think) and she said if the egg fertilize and implants it send a signal not to shed the lining. I told her i understood this but was querying if the egg fertalizes then the lining shed's before its got a chance to implant. She still didnt think this was something i should be worrying about due to the 'latest guidelines' so anyway she refered me to the fertility clinic at the hospital and wants dh to go for another SA...she was nice/understanding about it, a 10 min appt turned in to a 25 min appt but she didnt rush me and asked what i'd like her to do for me. been a right stress and now on a proper downer so bought 2 choc brownies from tesco! x


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Congrats kk74, hope its a fun 9 monhs.
Kate, well at least ur bein transfered to the clnc u can ask them again about havinna short lp n see wat they say.
Vic x


----------



## hippiekinz

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well. I am completely confused 

DH & I BD on 9DPO just to be on the safe side, all OPK have been negative. I took my temp today and it went high and then this happened on my chart
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/lilhippie/ScreenShot2012-11-06at111649AM.png
Look at the implantation part thingy. That got me like, say what? My CP today is very high and hard as a rock:shrug:I tried to test today with the pregnancy strips that came with the OPK ones, but it was negative like I thought. My DH thinks I should go out and buy a test, but I don't want to just yet. My symptoms are crazy as well! Like night I got so hungry, I couldn't control it! I had a sandwich then mac and cheese. My back today is hurting and my skin in breaking out. (it's been doing that the past days) I don't know if the one time looks like I O'd, but I haven't had any fertile signs like CD 12 when I got the +OPK. I have no clue what's going on anymore. What do you ladies think? As always I'm tired, feel sick when I wake up, gassy and now I'm thirsty as well:shrug:

P.S We found out yesterday for sure my mom's dog is pregnant. Even the dog can get pregnant without problems -.-

p.s.s the back ache and skin break out didn't happen to my last cycle either.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Ur only dpo10 so mite b too early to show u r preg evn if u r, wait a couple more days. Does triphastic jus mean ur temp in dpo are very up n down, it doesnt mean ur preg, as u can have triphastic n get a bfn. Gd luck anyways x


----------



## hippiekinz

Here's what FF says:
Q&A Index > Triphasic chart

What is a triphasic chart pattern? Does it mean I am pregnant if I have a triphasic chart pattern? Do I have to have a triphasic chart to be pregnant?

A triphasic chart shows three levels of temperatures: pre-ovulation, post-ovulation, and then a second rise around 7-10 days after ovulation. Some women with charts that show this pattern turn out to be pregnant. But many do not. Likewise, your chart does not need to show this kind of pattern for you to be pregnant. Whether or not you are pregnant, progesterone, the hormone responsible for raising your temperature after ovulation, generally peaks in the middle of your luteal phase and this can cause this kind of pattern whether or not you are pregnant.

A triphasic chart can be promising, however, because progesterone levels generally increase after implantation (7-10 days past ovulation) in conception cycles, and sometimes this results in a triphasic pattern. If your chart shows a second significant thermal shift that begins 7-10 days past ovulation, Fertility Friend will indicate a triphasic pattern in the Pregnancy Monitor. A triphasic chart, however, is not a definite sign that you are or are not pregnant. It is just increasing your probability if you also have well-timed intercourse. Likewise, you can be pregnant and not have a triphasic pattern. Like all signs of possible implantation or pregnancy, you can really only speculate about it once a pregnancy has already been confirmed.


I only reacted because this didn't happen to me last cycle and I didn't know if anyone else has had this happen? I know it can mean I'm not pregnant, but I tested to be hopefully. I'm going to wait a few days. I think I have some coupons from when I bought my pre-seed for tests. I'm just hoping everything is right on my cycle. I know the 4 temps (3DPO-6DPO) are most likely wrong because of my BBT, so I bought a new one. Here's to hoping I guess. Even if by some chance the 3 temps that rise in my DPO could be O ones I BD to be safe. I guess all I can do it wait and see.


----------



## Vic20581

Well u covered all bases so u cud stil get a bfp. Iv nver had a triphastic cycle but then iv never been preg, i hope it is a gd mth for u n u get ur bfp, ur havin gd signs so cud be x


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies!! Sorry I have been off the charts for awhile. 

Hippie-- did you test again??? Put us out of our misery! 

Wanna-- when is your appointment? It irritates me how clueless gps can be to women's needs! You will get better answers at the specialist!

Afm-- ff gave me crosshairs on cd 21... Don't know if I believe it, my temps aren't impressive... BUT dh will be home on November 20, ten more days! Let's gooo bding and ttc! Whoop!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Hippi, wat happened withbut chart, it took crosshairs off n re put back on, do u think u Od a few days ago then?
Kmr, oh wow bet u cant wait, jus in time for new cycle, so can get goin proper.
Kate, u ok
Vic x


----------



## wanna_bump

hi everyone :) 
woop kmr - not long before you hubby is back, i imagine your so excited :) do you have a party or anything planned? 
how are you getting on vic?
my appt has come through for the 8th january..not too bad i guess just hope i get some definitive answers and more importantly any help i need.
hippie - hows you? 
x


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi ladies,

I've been VERY busy! Our dog had puppies so I've been like all over the place. It seems the day the puppies were born I had 2 +OPK in the am and then when I tested later I still had the +OPK and the test line was darker then the control so I assumed I O'd then. I override FF and now I'm 4DPO. The only thing that sucks was I didn't record a temp the day I had a +OPK because the night before we thought Glenda was going to have her puppies so I didn't get any sleep and once I did I didn't sleep well. Then I slept in so I just said screw it. So There's a chance my DPO could be off, but will see


----------



## RELmom2011

Hi I'm new here! I'm 25 as well andmy hubby is 26! we are trying to conceive #2! I also have Pcos and endo and inovulatory disorder! My hubby doesn't have any fertility issues! And I'm on medicated cycles with 5mg of famera days 5-9 and 10,000ui of hcg when my follicle reach 18mm or higher to ovulate usually days 12-14! Baby dust!


----------



## RELmom2011

And also I'm on 3000mg of met form in daily!!


----------



## capemaylover

hi everyone, i am back. i had a loss at 6 weeks, so here is to starting again. it has been difficult and i have been avoiding this site for a couple weeks, but i am back. we aren't going to start trying again until after the holidays, but i would like to be back for a while and get/provide some support. how is everyone doing?!


----------



## Vic20581

Oh cape im sorry. Must of been hard. Hugs.
Vic x


----------



## kmr1763

Cape-- I'm sooo sorry about your loss. I know people say this, and I know it doesn't change anything... It's been quiet around here. 

Dh will be home in a week, and of course my period will be here around then haha but then I am in full-fledged ttc mode. So ready.


----------



## wanna_bump

so sorry to hear the cape :( hope your ok (as you can be anyway) are you going to start ttc again?

oohh a weeks not long kmr :D 

nothing to report from me...not even bothered with opk's this cycle! total loss of motivation for ttc...got my fertility clinic appt so just going to try and 'forget' about it until then - still going to take the met tho :)

vic - how are you? 

x

ps - if theres any lurkers on here - come say hi :)


----------



## Vic20581

Relmom - wow ur on 3000mg of met, my doc wont let me go higher than 1000mg. Hope its a gd mth for u.
Hippi, hows it going. My mums dog had pups the other mth, n she was busy for the 8 wks she had them, no rest lol. Hope urs are doin ok. Hows it goin in the ttw.
Kmr, oh less than a wk how excitin.
Kate, hows it goin, it is hard isnt it, wen its not workin, sometimes u feel like givin up, but u have ur fertility apt to look forward to, wen is it again?
Vic x


----------



## hippiekinz

Cape - sorry to hear about your loss:hugs:

I'm currently 7DPO and had big dip in my temp, but not going past the line. (hoping it's a good sign) I have been all over the place. The puppies are doing well and they don't factor into my sleep, but even with sleep I'm SOOOO tired! I can fall asleep at 11pm and wake up to 11am and still be tired. Also my mood has been horrible! I'm so emotional! The slightest sad story can make me go into tears and I normally wouldn't. Also at time my DH can do the smallest thing wrong and I burst into tears, yelled, then go back to crying. I have NO clue why that's happening. It never happens to me. My friends last night said I'm even more emotional now. So I have no clue. This 2WW is the worst compared from last time -.- At least with my temps staying high, i see the same pattern from last cycle, so I'm 99.9% sure I O'd this time. Guess will see what the days bring.


----------



## Vic20581

Oh id say u defo Od, gd luck x


----------



## wanna_bump

Hows everyone doing then? good weekends all round? x


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi Kate,
I've been doing good, 10DPO and just feeling all over the place. AF is suppose to show her ugly face on Thanksgiving and I'm planning to test then, if negative I'll wait til the 28 to test again according to FF, unless AF shows her ugly face -.-


----------



## erindolphin

Hey girls,

I am new to this site. I have been ttc for 6 over 6 years. I was diagnosed pcos 5 years ago. This is my first month using OPKs I have tried doing the temps but I tend to forget or I wake up late on the weekends and don't know if it would throw off my temp. I AF regular and have since my MC in feb of 2011. I do have one daughter and she is 11. I got preggo with her easily and unexpected. This TTC is so emotionally draining. I tried the Geritol trick but I had a bad headache when I tried it and didn't like it. I also was put on metformin for a short time but again I didn't like how I felt on it. Should I have held out on it longer so my body could get used to it? Please help. I want to have another baby and it seems like everything is against me. I am sorry about whining but its a rough. :growlmad:


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies! It's been so slow it makes me sad! Wanna-- gl at your appt! Wish you were temping, I miss chart stalking you haha!

Hippie-- gl testing! Can't wait for an update with you!

Afm-- dh is leaving tomorrow! CANNOT wait! Spotting today, expect to see af in full-force tomorrow, which is right on track. Predicted o day is December 8, my 27th birthday!!! Lol it will be a good one I bet ;) dh is asking me about predicted ovulation day and such, and I love that he is almost as excited to ttc as I am! (Lol there is nooo way he is as excited as me). He thinks since we've spent so long apart that we'll get knocked up on the first try. Haha yeah right. Anyway, too excited. Thinking I will pick up pre-seed, totally plan on being religious with opks, but regardless we are bding probably from cd 14-23 or so until I get crosshairs. Whoop whoop! Can't believe I've been oing on my own for three cycles, and the forth cycle will be the starting one. Um, I just went off on a tangent. Can you tell I'm excited??? Lol testing from 8dpo with my cheapies, whooooooo!


----------



## kmr1763

Where did everyone go?!! I miss you ladies! I got on another thread because its been so quiet here, but it's not the same! I hope you are all doing well. I am gearing up to o in the next week or so, ready to start using some opks, and hopefully be in the tww soon! Hope one of you gets on soon!


----------



## wanna_bump

hey everyone.
Im so sorry ive not been around much, sometimes it gets too much and you dont want to think of it for a while, im sure you all understand :)
I didnt temp in oct and i didnt temp or do opk's in nov so im back now and planning on getting my motivation back and temping ect again. We have an appt at the clinic in a few weeks and we're still waiting for hubbys SA results!
So - how are you all? kmr - hubby is back now? woop gettinh right on the baby making i bet hehe. Vic, whats going on with you? Is everyone sorted for xmas?
I hope to talk to you all again soon xx


----------



## kmr1763

I was so depressed that no one was on here lately. Wanna, I'm so glad you feel motivated again, and hubby going in for sa, must mean he's on track too!!! Fx for you, I hope appts go well!

I am in the tww, 3dpo today, but my chart looks funky. I had a big temp rise on the 9th, so thought I oed on the 8th, but temp has gone down both days since the spike. I am not very happy that it looks so weird after waiting so long to ttc!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/898E7F39-2128-4443-B150-B5ECED140BE9-2149-0000037B390CA3F2.jpg


----------



## wanna_bump

It still looks pretty good kmr, 3dpo :) are you in with chance this cycle?


----------



## Hb.x

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I've not been around either, I've done the same as you wannabump and took some 'me time' out and focused on Xmas shopping and just chilled out &#55357;&#56842;. Break over though and getting back into it, currently waiting on dh SA results. How is everyone?


----------



## wanna_bump

Hi hb, yeah it all gets to much sometime. Afm - worst news ever today. Hubby has a zero sperm count. Im basically never going to carry his child. Devestated doesnt come close to describing how we feel right now. Were now having to grieve for the child we will never have x


----------



## kmr1763

Oh wanna, I am so sorry to hear that! Aren't there any options for him? Medications? Herbal remedies? Or donor sperm? I know that's a tough one, but worth talking about. 

Afm, ff took my crosshairs away yesterday and put them back on today. I'm not sure what to think, but temps don't look great. But yeah, if I actually oed, we dtd plenty, I feel. I went out yesterday and bought fertility blend by gnc, and now I'm trying to decide if I actually want to start taking them... I guess I'll see how this cycle turns out first. If my temps pick back up I will start testing soon!


----------



## wanna_bump

Well good luck kmr, hope this is the one for you. 
Hubby and i are going to see what the options are at our appt and decidd where to go ftom there
X


----------



## Hb.x

Aww wannabump I'm so sorry to hear that :sad1: have they given you any advice on where to go from here? We've had similar news, dh has a high sperm count but they are all dying off within an hour, and his doctor is gobsmacked we even managed to fall pregnant in the first place. He has also told us our chances of conceiving are next to none, so I totally get where you're coming from. He wants to send us to a pre-conception clinic, but I have to get my doctor to agree first!! 

I hope things pick up for you, try not to give up (although I really should take my own advice, I feel like I'm hitting my head off a brick wall!) and let me know how you get on <3 xxx


----------



## wanna_bump

Its crap isnt it hb, sorry your in a similar situation too. Our appt is jan 8th so hopefully it will go well. Keep us updated too x


----------



## Hb.x

What type of clinic have they referred you to wannabump? I feel terrible saying this, but having other problems diagnosed takes the pressure off me a bit. Obviously I would prefer we had no complications, but I've been beating myself up and constantly blaming myself, so I suppose in a way it's helpful to know dh will be going through the same as me.


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi ladies,

I know it's been a while, a lot has been going on at our house. Glenda, mom's dog, had puppies Nov 8 and on Nov 19 my mom had a total knee replacement. So this month has been hard to think about TTC. I pretty much took a semi break this month. I kept taking my temp and DH & I BD only twice and we must of timed something right because I found out after we BD 2 days later according to temps I O'd. So i'm currently 6 DPO. I'm not reading into anything because I'm pretty sure were out, but DH & I laughed saying wouldn't it be something the one month we weren't really trying it happened. I mean the only thing I see different about me is my boobs! HOLY TENDER/SORE! It comes and goes, but when it comes I don't want to move. So I don't know. FF says to test X-mas eve so I will wait till then :)

I'm sorry to hear about you DH Kate! I hope on your next appointment they can do something to help you DH so you two can have a child.

Hope everyone else is doing well<3


----------



## wanna_bump

Hb.x said:


> What type of clinic have they referred you to wannabump? I feel terrible saying this, but having other problems diagnosed takes the pressure off me a bit. Obviously I would prefer we had no complications, but I've been beating myself up and constantly blaming myself, so I suppose in a way it's helpful to know dh will be going through the same as me.

Its just the fertility clinic for now. No doubt he will get sent to urology for more tests. Just hope theres some more positive news in 2013.


----------

